# Post your Final Fantasy XV Benchmark Results



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

*Download Final Fantasy XV Benchmark

BenchmarksCinebench

1080P, Standard, Fullscreen Scores are clickable, leading to the original post.

NameCPUGPUScoreclean.Core i9 13900KRTX 309023786igralec84Ryzen 5 7600XRTX 409023771OthnarkRyzen 7 5800X3DRX 6950 XT23766HDR247Ryzen 9 5950XRX 6900 XT23716Lagoochu360Ryzen 7 5800X3DRX 6800 XT23621SuperMumrikCore i9 12900KRTX 309023565mrthanhnguyenRyzen 9 5950XRX 6900 XT23497Det0xRyzen 7 5800X3DRTX 309023489Det0xRyzen 9 5950XRTX 309023426AVATARATRyzen 5 5600XRX 6800 XT23419AwwwyeahhhbabyRyzen 9 5900XRX 6900 XT23397NorengCore i9 11900KRTX 309023395JustinusRyzen 9 5950XRX 6900 XT23160TomgangRyzen 9 5950XRTX 409022992NicklasAPJCore i9 12900KRX 6900 XT22833astralxnovaCore i9 12700KRTX 3080 Ti22597sam_86314Ryzen 7 5800XRX 6800 XT22491oxrufiioxoRyzen 9 5800XRTX 3080 Ti22249olegdjusCore i9 10900KRTX 308022184olegdjusRyzen 9 5950XRTX 308021974T4C FantasyCore i9 12900KFRTX 308021934TomgangRyzen 9 5950XRTX 308021904Agent_DRyzen 7 5800XRX 6900 XT21834os2wizRyzen 9 5900XRX 6800 XT21404olegdjusCore i9 10900KRTX 2080 Ti21017mrthanhnguyenCore i9 10900KRTX 2080 Ti20617Gan77Core i9 9900KRTX 2080 Ti20605Agent_DRyzen 7 5800XRX 680020311olegdjusCore i9 9900KRTX 2080 Ti20300NicklasAPJCore i9 7980XERTX 2080 Ti19717ibaceRyzen 9 5950XRTX 308019633T4C FantasyCore i9 9900KRTX 2080 Ti19329oxrufiioxoCore i9 9900KRTX 2080 Ti19263weekendgeekCore i9 10850KRX 680019080I hit the lotteryCore i9 12600KRX 6700 XT19051AnomalouSCore i7 8700KRTX 2080 Ti18841steevebaconRyzen 9 5950XRTX 307018524KevsXPRyzen 7 5800XRTX 307018400GamerGuyRyzen 9 3900XRX 6900 XT18187Solaris17Core i9 7980XETITAN RTX18147WareCore i9 10850KRTX 307017767Nestea80Core i7 13700KRTX 3060 Ti17215AVATARATRyzen 5 5600XRX 6700 XT17192NicklasAPJCore i9 7980XETITAN Xp17041xkm1948Core i7 6950XRTX 2080 Ti16908olegdjusCore i7 8700KGTX 1080 Ti16890Moonshield84Ryzen 7 3700XRTX 2080 Ti16864MitosSCore i7 12700KFGTX 1080 Ti16796homa177Core i7 8700KGTX 1080 Ti16730ThrashZoneCore i9 10900KGTX 1080 Ti16716mouacykCore i7 8700KGTX 1080 Ti16647AthloniteRyzen 7 5800XRX 680016625AnomalouSCore i7 7700KRTX 2080 Ti16507DRDNACore i9 9900KRTX 2080 SUPER16371Gan77Core i7 8700KGTX 1080 Ti16352MaGiCuReXCore i7 6800KRX 6900 XT16311yoyo2004Ryzen 7 2700XRTX 2080 Ti16237JustinusCore i7 5960XGTX 1080 Ti16210derpRyzen 7 1700GTX 1080 Ti16143FizbanCore i7 10875HRTX 3080 Mobile16015oxrufiioxoCore i9 9900KTITAN Xp15765abugaevCore i9 9900KGTX 1080 Ti15702lynx29Core i7 8700KGTX 1080 Ti15688harm9963Ryzen 9 5950XGTX 1080 Ti15601Knoxx29Core i7 8086KGTX 1080 Ti15358dmgr13Ryzen 7 3700XRX 6700 XT15354cole2109Core i5 8600KGTX 1080 Ti15347P4-630Core i7 12700KRTX 2070 SUPER15315BadFrogCore i7 5960XGTX 1080 Ti15115AstroSkyRyzen 7 1700GTX 1080 Ti15099The PackCore i7 5960XGTX 1080 Ti15038XuMukRyzen 7 1800XGTX 1080 Ti15027FreedomEclipseCore i5 8600KGTX 1080 Ti15023VegoCore i7 7820XGTX 1080 Ti15003BalazioCore i7 6700KGTX 1080 Ti14973FranzCore i7 6900KGTX 1080 Ti14944T4C FantasyCore i7 6700KRTX 2080 Ti14850zimilaciCore i7 7700KGTX 1080 Ti14642Ferrum MasterCore i7 5820KGTX 1080 Ti14634agent_x007Core i7 4960XTITAN Xp Collectors14557TardanCore i9 7900XTITAN XP14510ArctucasCore i9 9900KRTX 208014489infraredRyzen 7 1800XGTX 1080 Ti14487ultrafxRyzen 7 2700XGTX 1080 Ti14468lynx29Core i7 8600KGTX 1080 Ti14462os2wizRyzen 7 2700XGTX 1080 Ti14218phanbueyCore i7 7820XGTX 1080 Ti14163K2KCore i7 8700RTX 207014086zedd311Core i7 8700KGTX 1080 Ti14076yesyesloudCore i7 6700K ESGTX 1080 Ti14058P4-630Core i7 6700KRTX 2070 SUPER13978korn87Core i7 8700KGTX 108013920T4C FantasyCore i7 6700KGTX 1080 Ti13817kenkickrRyzen 7 1800XGTX 1080 Ti13761FizbanCore i7 10875HRTX 2070 SUPER13330GamerGuyCore i7 3960XRTX 2080 Ti13260Agent_DRyzen 5 3600XRadeon VII13247TomgangCore i7 980XGTX 1080 Ti13210DarthBagginsCore i7 6900KGTX 1080 Ti13180erixxCore i7 7700KGTX 1080 Ti13091Xx Tek Tip xXCore i7 7740XGTX 1080 Ti12934derpRyzen 7 1700GTX 108012933izyRyzen 7 3700XRTX 2060 SUPER12901QuietBobRyzen 3 3300XRX 6600 XT12630DivinityCore i7 5775CGTX 108012608BonesRyzen 7 2700XRadeon VII12297petrovv111Core i7 4790KRTX 208012296RadeoForceRyzen 5 3600RX Vega 6412227Liviu CojocaruCore i7 7700KGTX 108012134EarthDogCore i9 7960XGTX 108012117agent_x007Xeon E5-1680 v2GTX 108012091Vayra86Core i7 8700KGTX 108012051Knoxx29Core i7 8700KGTX 108011929sam_86314Ryzen 7 5800XRX 5700 XT11875GamerGuyCore i7 4770KRadeon VII11580dhkloppRyzen 7 1800XGTX 108011523Viking73Core i7 6850KGTX 108011409cookiemonsterCore i7 8700KGTX 108011320agent_x007Core i7 4960XGTX 108011244max795Core i5 3570KRTX 208011189natr0nCore i7 8086KGTX 108011159cadavecaCore i9 7900XGTX 108011148biffzinkerRyzen 5 2600XRTX 206011107Enterprise24Core i7 8700KGTX 980 Ti11066Wiskey12Core i7 8700GTX 108010969stuartb04Xeon X5650GTX 108010892AntykainCore i7 4790KGTX 108010824gdallskCore i7 5820KGTX 108010699SlothkingstonCore i5 9600KGTX 107010658agent_x007Core i3 12100FGTX 108010555fullinfusionCore i7 7700KRX Vega 5610474FlyordieThreadripper 1900XRX Vega 6410472johnpackXeon E5-1650GTX 980 Ti10426MrGeniusCore i7 3770KRX Vega 6410399IBRAHIM_007Core i7 6700KGTX 107010369bascoCore i7 3770KGTX 980 Ti10302FreedomEclipseCore i5 8600KGTX 107010220KainXSCore i7 3770KGTX 107010150RealNeilCore i7 8700KGTX 108010122sam_86314Ryzen 5 2600XGTX 107010020NoJuan999Ryzen 5 2600GTX 1660 Ti9988RealNeilCore i7 7700KGTX 10809975Tin Tin WinCore i7 6700KGTX 10709914TheHunterCore i7 4770KGTX 980 Ti9905p1ngwe1Ryzen 7 2700XGTX 10709879kurosagi01Ryzen 5 1600RX Vega 649808TomgangRyzen 5 5600XRTX A20009758SoNic67Xeon E5-2630 v2GTX 10809747neatfeatguyCore i5 4670KGTX 980 Ti9740CS85Ryzen 7 2700XGTX 980 Ti9736jboydgolferCore i5 8600KGTX 10709635sam_86314Core i7 2600KGTX 10709616HardiRyzen 5 1600GTX 10709602looniamCore i7 3770KGTX 980 Ti9577INSTG8RCore i7 4790KRX Vega 649547RadeoForceCore i5 4670RX Vega 569443natr0nXeon E3-1290GTX 10809443IBRAHIM_007Core i7 6700KGTX 10709383arni-gxCore i5 3570GTX 10809291DRDNACore i7 7700HQGTX 10709238sam_86314Xeon E3-1270 v3GTX 10709121BarbaricSoulCore i7 3930KGTX 10709102lynx29Core i7 7820HKGTX 10708876Nuckles56Core i5 6500GTX 1080 Ti8772agent_x007E5-1680 v2GTX TITAN X8725sepheronxRyzen 5 3500XGTX 1660 SUPER8553natr0nXeon X5675GTX 980 Ti8453FlyordieFX 8320RX Vega 648080jboydgolferCore i5 8600KGTX 9807974kastriotXeon X5650GTX 9807822jboydgolferCore i7 4790GTX 9807524Chloe PriceCore i5 7600KGTX 9807514MoroZCore i5 2500KGTX 9707407ArctucasCore i7 6700KGTX 9707237ultrafxCore i5 11400FRX 6500 XT7130RadeoForceCore i7 5820KGTX 780 Ti7119Zyll GoliathXeon E5645GTX 9707031Vya DomusFX 6300GTX 9707005levelordRyzen 5 1600RX 5806981ultrafxRyzen 5 1600GTX 1060 3GB6963agent_x007Xeon E5-1680 v2R9 FURY X6865Recon-UKXeon E5640R9 FURY6798lazord00dR9 3900XRX 5906754ida37FX 8370RX 5806738INSTG8RCore i7 4790KR9 FURY X6736Nuckles56Core i5 6500RX 4806629agent_x007Core i7 4960XGTX 780 Ti6564RadeoForceCore i5 4670RX 4706560FreedomEclipseCore i5 2500KGTX 1060 6GB6556dyonoctisRyzen 7 1700XGTX 1060 3GB6520bascoCore i7 4770KGTX 7806479AthloniteFX 8320RX 5806319ShurikNCore i5 7300HQGTX 1060 6GB6178WareCore i7 3770RX 5806160Lost HatterRyzen 7 1700XRX 4806108agent_x007Core i7 4960XR9 390X6094agent_x007Xeon E5-1680 v2GTX TITAN Black6093agent_x007Xeon X3370R9 390X6041StefanMCore i7 7700HQGTX 1060 6GB5944FizbanCore i5 8300HGTX 1060 Max-Q5910SUPERREDDEVILCore i5 7400R9 3905581WareCore i7 2600RX 5805552TomgangRyzen 5 5600XGTX 16505517AlwaysHopeFX 8350R9 Nano5516jjnissanpatfanXeon X5660R9 2905386sam_86314Core i7 2600KGTX 7805186biffzinkerRyzen 5 2600XRX 4805083MrGeniusCore i7 3770KR9 280X5024ultrafxRyzen 7 2700XGTX 1050 Ti4822ultrafxCore i7 6400TGTX 1050 Ti4412XiGMAKiDCore 2 Quad Q9450GTX 1060 6GB4308WareCore i5 3470R9 380X4300WareCore i7 2600R9 380X4278WareCore i5 2500KR9 380X4253JizzlerCore i5 6600R9 380X4217agent_x007Xeon X3370R9 280X 6GB4126natr0nXeon E3-1290HD 79704026sam_86314Pentium G4560GTX 1050 Ti3872T4C FantasyCore i7 7700HQGTX 10503691SnufkinCore i5 2500KHD 7870 XT3587TaliyahCore i7 7700HQGTX 10503517newtekie1Core i5 7300HQGTX 10503502biffzinkerRyzen 5 2600XR9 2803461sam_86314Core i5 1137G7R9 2803126shorkXeon X3440GTX 7603037agent_x007Xeon E5-1680 v2GTX 580 3GB2799DRDNACore i5 6300HQGTX 960M2777biffzinkerRyzen 5 2600XGTX 6602641sam_86314Custom APU 0405Custom GPU 04052447rickss69Ryzen 7 5700GVega 82376MelvisCore i5 6300HQGTX 960M2340sam_86314Ryzen 5 5600GVega 72145sam_86314Core i7 2600KGTX 4802029Nuckles56Core i5 6500GT 10302000sam_86314Xeon E3-1220 v3FirePro W43001622agent_x007Core i7 4960XHD 69701620sam_86314Core i5 1137G7Xe Graphics (80 EU)1577TherandomnessPentium G4560GTX 4801486agent_x007Core i7 4960XHD 58701219sam_86314Xeon X3470HD 7750791K2KCore i7 8700UHD Graphics 630777biffzinkerRyzen 5 2600XGT 730736derpAthlon 200GEVega 3678sam_86314Core i5 6500THD Graphics 530580sam_86314Core 2 Quad Q9550Quadro 600420DRDNACore i5 6300HQHD Graphics 530355Nuckles56Core i5 6500GT 610273sam_86314Core i5 650GT 520190



Spoiler: Information 1080P



Post a screen shot of your results
the below image is from TPU's download page for example!





HAPPY BENCHING TPU! 
Please use these settings, if you do not then the results will NOT be listed; thank you!










1440P, High, Fullscreen Scores are clickable, leading to the original post.

NameCPUGPUScoreigralec84Ryzen 5 7600XRTX 409021825Det0xRyzen 9 5950XRTX 309016712AVATARATRyzen 5 5600XRX 6800 XT14578T4C FantasyCore i9 12900KFRTX 308013231



Spoiler: Information 1440P



Post a screen shot of your results













2160P, High, Fullscreen Scores are clickable, leading to the original post.

NameCPUGPUScoreigralec84Ryzen 5 7600XRTX 409016506Det0xRyzen 9 5950XRTX 309010652AVATARATRyzen 5 5600XRX 6800 XT8309



Spoiler: Information 2160P



Post a screen shot of your results








*


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 9, 2018)

They promised to make a patch for it, did they? Because the results will be different, wasted efforts.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 9, 2018)

Ferrum Master said:


> They promised to make a patch for it, did they? Because the results will be different, wasted efforts.


i DON'T KNOW IF THIS DOWNLOAD AT tpu IS PATCHED OR NOT, opps damn cap lock!

My results, CPU I5 6300HQ, GPU GTX 960m 4GB, Ram 8GB ...laptop



*EDIT  *The above run even though shows the 530 intel was really on the 960M but I ran it again via the right click run on GPU option to get the bench to show the correct GPU.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2018)

What is it that the patch is meant to remedy?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 9, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> What is it that the patch is meant to remedy?



Offscreen garbage, the bench does a lot of unnecessary things.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 9, 2018)

Allow me to show what the old X58 platform is capable of when paired with a powerful GPU.

Tomgang - I7 980X- GTX 1080 TI - 12 GB RAM - SCORE = 12631


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm getting ready to switch over to my new 8600K z370 build but before I do I try to do a bench test with my current 4790 Z97 build .

*edit


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Allow me to show what the old X58 platform is capable of when paired with a powerful GPU.
> 
> Tomgang - I7 980X- GTX 1080 TI - 12 GB RAM - SCORE = 12631


Try high quality


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Tomgang (Mar 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Try high quality



high quality run just for you


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> high quality run just for you


Definetly not bad for 980X


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

I have posted this score for the simple reason I won this pc from alienware it was free. lol not a bad score for a freebie


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Will test my R9 Fury for laughs.. don't expect miracles with how Gameworks works in this title.


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

that's it on high quality 

the gaps about the same I notice abouy 20% ish


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

this is my score, i deleted the tool when i downloaded the game


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

most pc's are more than capable of playing this game even if we turn down the effects it still looks good TBH


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Definetly not bad for 980X



Nope I7 980X is still a very capable CPU when oc above 4 Ghz (mine runs at 4.25 GHz for 24/7 use). And here is a score with CPU/GPU clocks for what i got the GTX 1080 TI for in the first place = 4K


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 9, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Allow me to show what the old X58 platform is capable of when paired with a powerful GPU.


 


I wonder what a more capable cpu driving a 1080ti will score on this bench...

Settings are pretty low so cpu can play a big role here....


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 9, 2018)

Wiskey12 said:


> View attachment 98133
> 
> that's it on high quality
> 
> the gaps about the same I notice abouy 20% ish



Yeah that is what GTX 1080 TI over 1080. 20 % to 30 % faster depending on games.


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

that's a nice setup goes to show you don't need the latest & greatest all the time. the only thing I can see is the wattage is higher but no big deal really


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

1080Ti seems a bit of a silly pairing with even a highly clocked 980X.

My Fury with my E5640 at 4.4ghz is a perfect match, perfect in that it can reach maximum potential, but anything faster is definitely going to show signs of detrimental performance loss (GPU usage)


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

In what way it's nice to have a beefy gpu that u can use in the future up grades!!! (am I wrong)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah that is what GTX 1080 TI over 1080. 20 % to 30 % faster depending on games.


i updated my system specs, for some reason it wasnt showing.


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I wonder what a more capable cpu driving a 1080ti will score on this bench...
> 
> Settings are pretty low so cpu can play a big role here....




I think most of todays game are more gpu bound and ram so I think a faster cpu would not yeald a better score!!!!


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 9, 2018)

Wiskey12 said:


> that's a nice setup goes to show you don't need the latest & greatest all the time. the only thing I can see is the wattage is higher but no big deal really



Nope. I am not in a hurry to upgrade CPU yet. About wattage yeah its higher, that is the price you pay with old hardware as X58. But its either a higher wattage use og spending hundred if not thousens of dollars on new hardware. I prefer higher wattage, its still cheaper and i have become very fond of X58.



Recon-UK said:


> 1080Ti seems a bit of a silly pairing with even a highly clocked 980X.
> 
> My Fury with my E5640 at 4.4ghz is a perfect match, perfect in that it can reach maximum potential, but anything faster is definitely going to show signs of detrimental performance loss (GPU usage)



Silly or not bottleneck is no where near as bad as many what to believe. The scores above shows it also. Crysis 3 and the witcher 3 can keep GPU load in the 97-99 % area when maxed out settings even in 1080P. I have no regrets of pairing up a GTX 1080 TI with my X58 system. I goes much better together than i even hoped for.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 9, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Allow me to show what the old X58 platform is capable of when paired with a powerful GPU.
> 
> Tomgang - I7 980X- GTX 1080 TI - 12 GB RAM - SCORE = 12631


12631 NICE now all the people with high end rigs will be scared to post their results.....you have them SHOOK!


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

lol x58 rules ONE RIG TO RULE THEM ALL HAHA


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Nope. I am not in a hurry to upgrade CPU yet. About wattage yeah its higher, that is the price you pay with old hardware as X58. But its either a higher wattage use og spending hundred if not thousens of dollars on new hardware. I prefer higher wattage, its still cheaper and i have become very fond of X58.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly or not bottleneck is no where near as bad as many what to believe. The scores above shows it also. Crysis 3 and the witcher 3 can keep GPU load in the 97-99 % area when maxed out settings even in 1080P. I have no regrets of pairing up a GTX 1080 TI with my X58 system. I goes much better together than i even hoped for.



Nothing wrong with being passionate about your system. Props to you sir.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i updated my system specs, for some reason it wasnt showing.



great. So a I7 6700k is your CPU. Skylake is not to bad either


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> great. So a I7 6700k is your CPU. Skylake is not to bad either


truth is youll never see over 42FPS in 4k with a 1080ti on max settings

which means nothing will get 60FPS this gen in ff15 on max settings, especially since ff15 doesnt support sli or cfx

i assume titan V would be 53FPS


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

T4C u need to put your own score in as well buddy


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

Wiskey12 said:


> T4C u need to put your own score in as well buddy


i told you i deleted the benchmark and installed the real game ill look for my old screenshots


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

R9 Fury NITRO OC+ stock.

I am using a 130hz 1680x1050 panel so i made a custom 1920x1080 and allowed the monitor to run at native refresh and scale it it's self, unsure if that incurs any performance penalty.


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

so you did ok



Recon-UK said:


> R9 Fury NITRO OC+ stock.
> 
> I am using a 130hz 1680x1050 panel so i made a custom 1920x1080 and allowed the monitor to run at native refresh and scale it it's self, unsure if that incurs any performance penalty.View attachment 98135


nice score nout wrong with that


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 9, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


>



standard quality run(same OC's)-


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Wiskey12 said:


> so you did ok
> 
> 
> nice score nout wrong with that




It was smooth as butter and i was honestly surprised by how good it looked on standard graphics preset also, but there was hitching which i don't know if it is a CPU bottleneck or the game loading in new assets.


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> It was smooth as butter and i was honestly surprised by how good it looked on standard graphics preset also, but there was hitching which i don't know if it is a CPU bottleneck or the game loading in new assets.


yeah I had a few hitchs as well just the assests loading I think


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Going to OC my card and run it again, let's see if it can come closer to an OC'd 1070... need a bucket of luck some rose tinted glasses and LN2 for that to happen though, we shall see lol.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 9, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> 12631 NICE now all the people with high end rigs will be scared to post their results.....you have them SHOOK!



Thanks. Sorry if i scared others away with spanking new rigs 



Wiskey12 said:


> lol x58 rules ONE RIG TO RULE THEM ALL HAHA



True. If you take a closer look on TPU or other forums for that matter, you will se that alot of people still rocking X58 but mostly with xeons cause xeons can be found dead cheap on ebay.



T4C Fantasy said:


> truth is youll never see over 42FPS in 4k with a 1080ti on max settings
> 
> which means nothing will get 60FPS this gen in ff15 on max settings, especially since ff15 doesnt support sli or cfx
> 
> i assume titan V would be 53FPS



It depends on games and how demanding they are. BF1 is a great exsample of a newer game i can run maxed out in 4K and still get around 70 to 100 FPS in single player. havent tryed multiplayer yet.


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 9, 2018)

side note I wonder if  intel optaine would make a big difference in new games now?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Thanks. Sorry if i scared others away with spanking new rigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i mean youll never literally get past 42FPS in ff15... just that game in 4k max settings

edit: and not because of your rig, but because 42-44 is the hard max since 1080ti is too weak to best ff15


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Well this is from stock 1050mhz to 1124mhz on the Fury..

Not the biggest gain in the world and honestly not worth the increase in temps (usually stays at 60c or below)


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> no i mean youll never literally get past 42FPS in ff15... just that game in 4k max settings
> 
> edit: and not because of your rig, but because 42-44 is the hard max since 1080ti is too weak to best ff15




Ah i see. Havent tryed the game it self yet. But planing on to do so in the near future. Right now bf1 is the game i spend time on.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Where my Fury sit's in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 9, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Where my Fury sit's in the Hall of Fame.
> 
> View attachment 98137


According to that chart *Tomgang* has beat the number one score there !


----------



## Toothless (Mar 9, 2018)

We already have this thread before.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/final-fantasy-xv-benchmark-released.241155/


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> According to that chart *Tomgang* has beat the number one score there !


That was for standard not high


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 9, 2018)

Toothless said:


> We already have this thread before.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/final-fantasy-xv-benchmark-released.241155/


It is not being maintained with any kind of standard or score listings


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

1080P High


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 9, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> It is not being maintained with any kind of standard or score listings


Sorely missing in many threads...

Post your xxxxxx score = thread vomit of scores follow...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

1080P Standard


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> 1080P Standard
> View attachment 98139


Shit man don't you have a fullscreen run like requested in the first original post, so to be part of the standard? same for *BarbaricSoul*


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Shit man don't you have a fullscreen run like requested in the first original post, so to be part of the standard?


On my 4k monitor full screen a 1080p? Fine lol


----------



## Toothless (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> It is not being maintained with any kind of standard or score listings


Thread ownership can be switched.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> The scores above shows it also.


you can only compare it to abother 1080ti and different cpu. 


Toothless said:


> Thread ownership can be switched.


please no... then someone has to clean the mess up... start fresh... start right.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> standard quality run(same OC's)-



Could you please rerun the bench in fullscreen , thank you.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

1080P High Fullscreen

Edit: i scored higher in fullscreen xD


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> View attachment 981401080P High Fullscreen
> 
> Edit: i scored higher in fullscreen xD


now you ran it in High quality instead of standard....Jeesh



DRDNA said:


> *Please use these settings , if you do not then the results will NOT be listed; thank you!*


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

1080P Standard Fullscreen


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Could you please rerun the bench in fullscreen , thank you.



the standard quality run was full screen


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> View attachment 981421080P Standard Fullscreen


whats the score!


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the standard quality run was full screen


My bad, sorry



T4C Fantasy said:


> View attachment 98143whats the score!


TTT baby!  and thank you very much for submitting within the standards for this thread, you're awesome!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> My bad, sorry
> 
> 
> TTT baby!


lol you can see ff14 to the left

and if you look close you can see T4C in there xD


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 10, 2018)

Tryed some different settings for GPU/Vram and this is what i ended up with. Any higher clocks and the card or driver crashes. Guess T4C Fantasy has a better overclocking card (silicon lottery you know) than i have or also CPU/PCIe gen 2 has its limitation. No matter what i am not gonna get any higher than this now.

Tomgang - I7 980X -   GTX 1080 TI - 12 GB RAM -----   Score = 12766


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Tryed some different settings for GPU/Vram and this is what i ended up with. Any higher clocks and the card or driver crashes. Guess T4C Fantasy has a better overclocking card (silicon lottery you know) than i have or also CPU/PCIe gen 2 has its limitation. No matter what i am not gonna get any higher than this now.
> 
> Tomgang - I7 980X -   GTX 1080 TI - 12 GB RAM -----   Score = 12766


its defintely the cpu that is bottlenecking you in this game, its heavy in both or else we would be tied


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Tryed some different settings for GPU/Vram and this is what i ended up with. Any higher clocks and the card or driver crashes. Guess T4C Fantasy has a better overclocking card (silicon lottery you know) than i have or also CPU/PCIe gen 2 has its limitation. No matter what i am not gonna get any higher than this now.
> 
> Tomgang - I7 980X -   GTX 1080 TI - 12 GB RAM -----   Score = 12766


updated


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> updated


T4C Fantasy* -* i7 6700K* - *GTX 1080 Ti* - 16 GB RAM ------ SCORE = 13453*


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> its defintely the cpu that is bottlenecking you in this game, its heavy in both or else we would be tied



yeah that properly it. Oh well still not to bad a score for a platform that came out 10 years ago and i dont feel it is worth spending hundreds of dollars on new CPU/MOMO/RAM just to beat your 700 more points.

Well our fight ends here. I can not get any higher.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> yeah that properly it. Oh well still not to bad a score for a platform that came out 10 years ago and i dont feel it is worth spending hundreds of dollars on new CPU/MOMO/RAM just to beat your 700 more points.
> 
> Well our fight ends here. I can not get any higher.


well i mean this game reads all 6 cores and 12 threads, so imagine a 8700k over my 6700k, sadly a 8700k and 1080ti still only pulls 44FPS max 4k settings... so it would only affect the benchmarking score


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> well i mean this game reads all 6 cores and 12 threads, so imagine a 8700k over my 6700k, sadly a 8700k and 1080ti still only pulls 44FPS max 4k settings... so it would only affect the benchmarking score



Yeah this game is a CPU hog. A friend of mine tryed this bench about 2 weeks ago and he has a 8 core i7-7820X. Even he´s CPU cut peak at 100 % usage under bench run. Al throw at that time he´s CPU ran stock cause of a faulty AIO.


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

1080P Standard Score 13651


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 10, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Sorely missing in many threads...



& people running settings not listed in the OP.



yesyesloud said:


> *13488*




thats a sweet a$$ score


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 10, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> & people running settings not listed in the OP.
> thats a sweet a$$ score


Thanks...

Used OP suggested settings (Standard Quality, 1920x1080, Fullscreen).

I realized my GPU OC was off the first time around though, so this is what I actually get:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 10, 2018)

yesyesloud said:


> Used OP suggested settings (Standard Quality, 1920x1080, Fullscreen).



 My comment about people not using the called for settings wasn't directed at you. It wasn't really directed at anyone here ,  just something I've noticed over the years that some people tend to do.


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 10, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> My comment about people not using the called for settings wasn't directed at you. It wasn't really directed at anyone here ,  just something I've noticed over the years that some people tend to do.


I know, I know... Just making sure I kept up with the thread standards.

Also, bench software downloaded from TPU


----------



## Melvis (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> i DON'T KNOW IF THIS DOWNLOAD AT tpu IS PATCHED OR NOT, opps damn cap lock!
> 
> My results, CPU I5 6300HQ, GPU GTX 960m 4GB, Ram 8GB ...laptop
> View attachment 98120
> ...


What is your laptop?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 10, 2018)

These are mine.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 10, 2018)

Ferrum Master said:


> These are mine.
> 
> View attachment 98160View attachment 98161



You must have gpu that oc well . Nice score.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 10, 2018)

8700K + 980 Ti


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> You must have gpu that oc well . Nice score.


Or, you know, the GPU isn't held back by the CPU...

IN threads like this, it is also helpful to list GPUz and CPUz for clocks on the CPU and GPU too. Otherwise, people are guessing at clocks wondering.................

Finally home and DL this monster bench, lol. I'll put up a result soon.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 10, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Or, you know, the GPU isn't held back by the CPU...
> 
> IN threads like this, it is also helpful to list GPUz and CPUz for clocks on the CPU and GPU too. Otherwise, people are guessing at clocks wondering.................
> 
> Finally home and DL this monster bench, lol. I'll put up a result soon.



I have a sigpic for that mate.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2018)

That wasn't directed at you... just in general. 

Though, your little CPUz validator doesn't show your GPU clocks.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 10, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> That wasn't directed at you... just in general.
> 
> Though, your little CPUz validator doesn't show your GPU clocks.



These days it doesn't matter with boost 3.0 working on...  well thing that does matter is slapping the whole thing on water... my card runs constantly on 2076MHz without throttling down. For air cooled variants it means nothing really, the temps vary the clock a lot.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2018)

It matters more than ever today with boost clocks, actually... as every card is different in where it will settle (though GPUz doesn't show ACTUAL boost clocks, its still quite helpful).

Anyway, this is my 1080p stock (thumbnail)....will OC and add that to the post (DRDNA, please post the highest score)

EDIT: Something I noticed running this is that it will happily use 16c/t well....









EDIT: Overclocked score added.


----------



## basco (Mar 10, 2018)

score: 10302
3770k@4,400mhz
980ti@1420\4000



3770k@4200 gives 70pts less


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

Melvis said:


> What is your laptop?



Thr laptop is in my System Specs drop down  - ASUS GL553VW 15.6" Gaming Laptop NVIDIA GTX 960M 4GB Intel Core i56300HQ 8GB DDR4  



EarthDog said:


> (DRDNA, please post the highest score)


I'm trying to do just that as the updated scores come rolling in, right now waiting for a MOD to give me back Edit rights to the OP (Uggg)


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2018)

I just meant my highest score as I was going to post two there. 

(running it again now...)



> 3770k@4200 gives 70pts less


Big difference for 200 Mhz. CPU seems to matter... my overclocked score is 118xx, creeping up on a 1080Ti using a 980x.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Thr laptop is in my System Specs drop down  - ASUS GL553VW 15.6" Gaming Laptop NVIDIA GTX 960M 4GB Intel Core i56300HQ 8GB DDR4
> 
> 
> I'm trying to do just that as the updated scores come rolling in, right now *waiting for a MOD to give me back Edit rights to the OP *(Uggg)


You have it.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2018)

added my OC score... its the large image score 117xx. 

Thanks for starting this DRDNA.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

okay it should be updated up to this post, if you see any mistakes let me know, thank you everyone!


----------



## basco (Mar 10, 2018)

biggest diff(250pts) i get is with gpu-ram-oc


----------



## Viking73 (Mar 10, 2018)

i6850K @ 4.4 GHz + EVGA iCX 1080 @ 2060 MHz => 11409


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 10, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I just meant my highest score as I was going to post two there.
> 
> (running it again now...)
> 
> Big difference for 200 Mhz. CPU seems to matter... my overclocked score is 118xx, creeping up on a 1080Ti using a 980x.



I got a nice score increase (600 points) by only upping my CPU OC from 4.125 to 4.25 GHz. @DRDNA my new score with a CPU OC of 4.25 (up from 4.125) and GPU OC'ed to 1.9-2 GHz core, 2 GHz memory






OC's-


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 10, 2018)

PowerColor Radeon R9 390X "Devil" (the one with AIO on GPU)


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I got a nice score increase (600 points) by only upping my CPU OC from 4.125 to 4.25 GHz. @DRDNA my new score with a CPU OC of 4.25 (up from 4.125) and GPU OC'ed to 1.9-2 GHz core, 2 GHz memory


Ive got a 12.1K run already... Wondering just how fast I can make this CPU run. 4.5 GHz is a daily clock on it. 

I'll get back at it tonight and post something official.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 10, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Ive got a 12.1K run already... Wondering just how fast I can make this CPU run. 4.5 GHz is a daily clock on it.
> 
> I'll get back at it tonight and post something official.



CPU OC'ed to 4.368 GHz (upped my multi to 35 for 125*35, I'll try for more later). Performance increase yields for this OC are no where near as good as when I went from 4.125 to 4.25 GHz.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2018)

600 points for 200 Mhz is insane...I wonder if you go back down to the original clock if it will drop or if that was an anomaly...?

I'm now wondering (out loud, lol) if I enable HT if it will raise the score...........watching task manager run with 16c/16t seeing 2 maxed out and the rest all around 50% was quite a shock.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

Okay Updated to this post, let me know if I made a mistake.

*EDIT awaiting anxiously to be able to use RED text for a processor!!!!.....Hint hint @cdawall *


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 10, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> 600 points for 200 Mhz is insane...I wonder if you go back down to the original clock if it will drop or if that was an anomaly...?



I'll try it out in a little while. Got some things to do real quick before I can really start to play. I'm thinking it was either an anomaly or my 3930k at 4.125 GHz was really bottlenecking my GTX 1070 with it's OC. 



EarthDog said:


> I'm now wondering (out loud, lol) if I enable HT if it will raise the score...........watching task manager run with 16c/16t seeing 2 maxed out and the rest all around 50% was quite a shock.



I was kinda thinking about how much multi-threaded performance mattered also. I'm looking at bosco with his 980ti and 4.5GHz 3770k (pretty much the same CPU I have but with 2 less cores) out scoring me by 1000 points, not to mention enterprise24 with his 5.2 GHz 8700k and 980ti at 11k points and thinking WTF.


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Okay Updated to this post, let me know if I made a mistake.


I used R9 390*X*, not regular R9 390 (driver says "R9 390 series" and doesn't specify which one is it).
Basic check : R9 390 has 2560 shaders and 160 TMUs, while R9 390X has 2816 shaders and 176 TMUs.

EDIT : Thank you.
PS. Why Laptop with NV GPU has red score text ?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> PS. Why Laptop with NV GPU has red score text ?


I'm using the color that the Bench mark score is ...Green, Red and yellow will be score colors as put out by the benchmark  it also indicates how well the bench ran in terms of play ability.


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> I'm using the color that the Bench mark score is ...Green, Red and yellow will be score colors as put out by the benchmark  it also indicates how well the bench ran in terms of play ability.


Good to know 
A question tho : Is yellow/*yellow* text on white/very light blue background readable ?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Good to know
> A question tho : Is yellow/*yellow* text on white/very light blue background readable ?


I will figure out something when I get a *yellow*. but it will probably be you squinting when it does happen.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

i noticed that if you get around 7000 at the sound of the bloop when he lands his fishing line it equals around 13480 and 13500


----------



## Tardan (Mar 10, 2018)

My run, excited to play this on PC!


----------



## R00kie (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

All updated up to this post, let me know if I made any mistakes.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

my laptop


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 10, 2018)

After trying severel attemps to get a better score, i must say the last score posted is as good as it gets. CPU/GPU cant handle more. I have tryed to oc CPU op to 4.7 GHz and different clocks on GPU and nothing helps either the card crash or score goes down. Benchmark dosent really respond with a higher score even with the CPU oc from 4.25 GHz to 4.7 GHz meaning score are staying with in the margins of that score i all ready posted.

Another thing is also with pascal card. GPU gives higher and more stable clocks when it runs cooler. my card is one of the cheaper cards with a 2 fan and only a 2 slot cooler desing + power target on my card is on the lower end. max is 120 % or 300 watt (other and more exspansive card can go higher on power target or 350 watts+) and my card also runs hotter than water cooled or higher end air cooled models with 3 fan desing. So my cards hits its max power target sooner and temp throttles (my card is all over the place. going between 2050 Mhz and down to 1974 MHz depending on temp and power target) more than other cards with higher power target and better cooling. Well thats how it is when you cheap out on a card = you get lower performance.

Off cause the old CPU and properly PCIe gen 2 also comes in to play here. But after trying higher cpu clock and playing more with my card, i will say the card has most of the guilt for not getting a higher score. I mean if a higher CPU clock dosent respont in a higher score it self, then it has to be the limits on the card it self.

At least i still have the highest score with the Oldest CPU. That is a Achievement in it self 

By the way, for those that want to translate scores in to gaming performance. I found this on there homepage.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

higher laptop score


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

Should all be updated to this post, holler if I made a mistake.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Should all be updated to this post, holler if I made a mistake.


i7 7700HQ for my laptop cpu  instead of 770HQ


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

If you guys see the score tracking OP layout changed a bit to help with mobile browser viewing folks and that's why..... its about as good as I can get it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> If you guys see the score tracking OP layout changed a bit to help with mobile browser viewing folks and that's why..... its about as good as I can get it.


i like it, i mean since you put all the spacing together i do see a few 1080 tis with some dashes seperated but besides that, the 12766 and 11782 scored ones


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i like it, i mean since you put all the spacing together i do see a few 1080 tis with some dashes seperated but besides that, the 12766 and 11782 scored ones


okay I think I got them too now...Thank you for all the help with mobile viewing and spacing issues!


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> okay I think I got them too now...Thank you for all the help with mobile viewing and spacing issues!



Just toke a look on my android phone about how the score line up look like ans it look's just fine here. But every line shut not be any longer either to be seen on in one line.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 11, 2018)

These are my results using the rig in my system specs and the clocks listed by GPU-Z there, if it was winter I might manage a bit more from this card, but with 28 degree C temps in my room at the moment I can't push the card much harder (It was hitting 85C @90-100% fan speed)


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 11, 2018)

updated


----------



## basco (Mar 11, 2018)

dont forget i am running win7 on 388.71 and most others win10 with 391.01\05
i did a test with 3770k@4600= +70points


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 11, 2018)

Moar...


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 11, 2018)

Ferrum Master said:


> Moar...
> 
> View attachment 98223


TTT again, nice! updated


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2018)

I oc'd it a touch
*7524*


----------



## Wiskey12 (Mar 12, 2018)

New score to be updated abit better.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 12, 2018)

im awaiting the shipping of my Fractal Design Meshify, and a new Seasonic Focus+ Gold 750W, and I will finally have all the parts to put together a new Main Rig  Ill still have either this GPU, or my spare 380X, but ill see if i get a higher score with the beefier CPU, and RAM the new Z370 chipset offers along with the 8th Gen Intel chip & DDR4.


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 12, 2018)

Ferrum Master said:


> These days it doesn't matter with boost 3.0 working on...  well thing that does matter is slapping the whole thing on water... my card runs constantly on 2076MHz without throttling down. For air cooled variants it means nothing really, the temps vary the clock a lot.


Mine is air cooled but it's always at 2080MHz, furmark-verified.

I cranked up the fan curve to keep temps on the lower 70's otherwise GPU clocks would constantly drop to ~2025MHz. My GPU model is OC intended though (triple fan, non-reference etc).

My good old 7970 maxed out on aftermarket air cooling (highest clock before crashing) and it would barely hit 65ºc.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 12, 2018)

yesyesloud said:


> Mine is air cooled but it's always at 2080MHz, furmark-verified.
> 
> I cranked up the fan curve to keep temps on the lower 70's otherwise GPU clocks would constantly drop to ~2025MHz. My GPU model is OC intended though (triple fan, non-reference etc).
> 
> My good old 7970 maxed out on aftermarket air cooling (highest clock before crashing) and it would barely hit 65ºc.


Mines air cooled too but 2080 is too high for my SC2


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 12, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Mines air cooled too but 2080 is too high for my SC2


You got an edge with your cpu oc though.

I wish my 6700k ES handled higher clocks at lower voltages but I got it for cheap and I'm rather happy with it (especially considering I moved away from AMD fx)...


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 12, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Mines air cooled too but 2080 is too high for my SC2



Same here. Every thing above 2063 mhz (most games/bench cant bee higher than 2050 mhz or else it crap its pant) and my evga card crashes. But vram is not to shabby on my card throw. Can bench at 12.4 ghz and is fully game stable at 12 ghz. My card is a evga gtx 1080 ti sc2 gaming.


----------



## dyonoctis (Mar 12, 2018)

here's mine with a 1700x @3.8Ghz and a 1060 @2063 Mhz





However there might be something wrong with my computer when I look at the high quality result I had a few months ago :
This was a run with stock clock on everything :

Tonight run with overclock:

I've done several run, I even got one at 3791 I wasn't throttling so I don't understand why it's lower 
(according to the official charts, it's not bad for a 1060 3gb, but I can't help but wonder why ?)


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 13, 2018)

GTX 960m tiny bit higher




ANd this one actually is the Intel IGP 530



It took an unbearably long time to run lol.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 13, 2018)

SLi work on this benchmark yet?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

Melvis said:


> SLi work on this benchmark yet?


doubt it since sli dont work on the game repost your benchmark though


----------



## Melvis (Mar 13, 2018)

Lenovo Y700 with the GTX960m


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 13, 2018)

Slightly better score (5MHz higher core clock), I tried the new beta driver (18.3.2) as well but it made no difference, I would call this score margin of error different


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> Slightly better score (5MHz higher core clock), I tried the new beta driver (18.3.2) as well but it made no difference, I would call this score margin of error different View attachment 98265


i would run the benchmark over 5 times, you will find a special high


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 13, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i would run the benchmark over 5 times, you will find a special high


That's the best of 3 runs, I'll run it a few times more and see.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm now up to 10 runs completed and I've noticed two things, if run looped, the scores for all subsequent runs are higher and there's two different scenes for some sections of the benchmark and the second option results in higher scores. I also discovered that it is easy to lose scores (I lost my two best runs; 6254 and 6244) when exiting the looped runs by hitting escape too early, which is why I only have the screenshot for the 6206 point run. But now onto some stats for the numbers nerds here. You can see the variations between runs right there and the difference between the best runs is like 2.6%, and 2.4% over the first runs I got with the 18.2.1 WHQL driver.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## DRDNA (Mar 13, 2018)

All updated to this post, let me know if you see any mistakes, thank you!

EDIT: opps forgot to add Melvis, getting him now.
Edit okay he is in the scores now, thnx
-----------------------------
And another just a pinch more...lol


----------



## Hardi (Mar 13, 2018)

let's add another ryzen in there


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 13, 2018)

Let's add a minimum requirement CPU (ie. first one with SSE4.1)


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 13, 2018)

Does 4.1 and 4.2 count?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Does 4.1 and 4.2 count?


i did this with a pentium G3220 and scored a 5100~ lol gtx 1070

to me the score isnt valid because the 2 cores wasnt enough and kept freezing the benchmark


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 13, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Does 4.1 and 4.2 count?


From what I understand, you can't run this benchmark on Phenom II (even Hex Core), because it doesn't have SSE 4.1 so yes - 4.1 counts.
SSE 4.2 is Nehalem, so that isn't oldest


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 13, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i did this with a pentium G3220 and scored a 5100~ lol gtx 1070
> 
> to me the score isnt valid because the 2 cores wasnt enough and kept freezing the benchmark


Yeah... it's clear the number of cores/threads plays a role in the scores in this bench.

As i said earlier, the bench will use all cores it has... at least 16. My 7960X has HT off and it pegged 2 cores at 100% and the others were all around equal use at 50%...first time i saw that in a game.

Try it if you have two monitors.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Yeah... it's clear the number of cores/threads plays a role in the scores in this bench.
> 
> As i said earlier, the bench will use all cores it has... at least 16. My 7960X has HT off and it pegged 2 cores at 100% and the others were all around equal use at 50%...first time i saw that in a game.
> 
> Try it if you have two monitors.


Why HT off?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 13, 2018)

I dont use the threads. CPU was a replacement for a CPU that went pop in a review. so it moved to my daily driver while my 24/7 CPU, the 7900X (which i also cant use all the cores often, lol) was thrust into review duty after the original met an untimely death.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I dont use the threads. CPU was a replacement for a CPU that went pop in a review. so it moved to my daily driver while my 24/7 CPU, the 7900X (which i also cant use all the cores often, lol) was thrust into review duty after the original met an untimely death.


Wow thats nuts! When you have to disable threads lol


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 13, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Yeah... it's clear the number of cores/threads plays a role in the scores in this bench.
> 
> As i said earlier, the bench will use all cores it has... at least 16. My 7960X has HT off and it pegged 2 cores at 100% and the others were all around equal use at 50%...first time i saw that in a game.
> 
> Try it if you have two monitors.


Watch Dogs 2 uses all of my cores/threads at about 100% all the time (except on map/menus obviously). It also had my old fx-9590 (8 physical cores) go full load. Pretty impressed with it assuming it's not bad coding. I read that ani7 2600K does better in that game than an i5 6600 at nearly same clocks (~0.1GHz difference)... Stock fx-8350 is also topping stock i5 skylake in that scenario. Crazy but we had it coming.

I truly hope it's a major trend since consoles turned into high core count APU PCs with custom OS's. PS4/xbone ports are better than last gen ones overall.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 13, 2018)

Today the old X58 really behaved well and after alot of ajustment, fine tuning and some sweet talk to the old lady. She responded back with a score of 13112. Who said sweet talking to an old girl would not work. It may not be enough for a fourth place still, but remember X58 is released nearly 10 years a go, so I am really impress by that this old setup manage to get above 13000 with and old cpu like this + this bench is very CPU demanding.

Edit: bummer cpu-z dosent show cpu max clock, but CPU is running at 4.72 GHz.

And here is the proof.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 13, 2018)

all updated..


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

dyonoctis said:


> here's mine with a 1700x @3.8Ghz and a 1060 @2063 Mhz
> View attachment 98257
> 
> However there might be something wrong with my computer when I look at the high quality result I had a few months ago :
> ...


Make sure you label all 1060 submissions with its memory 3gb and 6gb are 2 different skus he has GTX 1060 3GB
@DRDNA


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 13, 2018)

@Tomgang Next time use "Maximum performance" profile from Windows power profiles 
@DRDNA I think with list growing this fast, a quick link to our post with results can be helpful (especially, when someone wants to confirm/verify what was OC'ed and what wasn't).
Example : *agent_x007 - Xeon X3370 - R9 390X - Score = 5946 (**LINK**)*


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 13, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @Tomgang Next time use "Maximum performance" profile from Windows power profiles
> @DRDNA I think with list growing this fast, a quick link to our post with results can be helpful (especially, when someone wants to confirm/verify what was OC'ed and what wasn't).
> Example : *agent_x007 - Xeon X3370 - R9 390X - Score = 5946 (**LINK**)*



You mean with that cpu wont clock down right?

But yeah i cut do that


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @Tomgang Next time use "Maximum performance" profile from Windows power profiles
> @DRDNA I think with list growing this fast, a quick link to our post with results can be helpful (especially, when someone wants to confirm/verify what was OC'ed and what wasn't).
> Example : *agent_x007 - Xeon X3370 - R9 390X - Score = 5946 (**LINK**)*


I like the linking and with the small font it will fit


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 13, 2018)

Or instead of making additional characters ("link" at the end) you can make the score the link to the post.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 14, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Or instead of making additional characters ("link" at the end) you can make the score the link to the post.


True will colors stay same?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 14, 2018)

It should. Just underlined as a hyperlink. 

Im mobile or id try.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Make sure you label all 1060 submissions with its memory 3gb and 6gb are 2 different skus he has GTX 1060 3GB
> @DRDNA


Done, by the way what is the 1050 in your laptop. 2GB or 4GB?



Melvis said:


> View attachment 98264
> 
> Lenovo Y700 with the GTX960m


*Melvis* iS THAT 960 A 2GB or 4GB?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 14, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Done, by the way what is the 1050 in your laptop. 2GB or 4GB?
> 
> 
> *Melvis* iS THAT 960 A 2GB or 4GB?


its 4GB but no other sku has  a different core count on memory amount change like 1060 does thats the only reason why i said 1060s

T4C Fantasy - i7 6700K - GTX 1080 Ti - Score = 13732


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> its 4GB but no other sku has  a different core count on memory amount change like 1060 does thats the only reason why i said 1060s
> 
> T4C Fantasy - i7 6700K - GTX 1080 Ti - Score = 13732


I'm almost certain the 1050 in laptops comes in both 2 GB and 4 GB versions. but thnx.
And i'm positive the 960M do.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 14, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> I'm almost certain the 1050 in laptops comes in both 2 GB and 4 GB versions. but thnx.
> And i'm positive the 960M do.


you can update my link, ill help with everybodys overtime


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> you can update my link, ill help with everybodys overtime


completed as requested.


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 14, 2018)

Ok since this game seems a bit cpu-bound I figured the i7 skylake ES @ 4GHz might be holding my GPU OC back and decided to have another go at it.

This is what I get with i7 6700K ES @ 4.4GHz + Gtx 1080 Ti @ 2.08GHz.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 14, 2018)

yesyesloud said:


> Ok since this game seems a bit cpu-bound I figured the i7 skylake ES @ 4GHz might be holding my GPU OC back and decided to have another go at it.
> 
> This is what I get with i7 6700K ES @ 4.4GHz + Gtx 1080 Ti @ 2.08GHz.
> 
> View attachment 98302


my 1080ti wont leave 2025 it can scratch by 2037 for like 4 minutes but not enough on a benchmark, anyway my new score


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 14, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I dont use the threads. CPU was a replacement for a CPU that went pop in a review. so it moved to my daily driver while my 24/7 CPU, the 7900X (which i also cant use all the cores often, lol) was thrust into review duty after the original met an untimely death.



How did you kill it?

PS. I did a shunt mod for my card(+50W ie not a complete short), so running 2100MHz does not trigger power limit, not only the temp limit. Also disable any kind of overlay. Steam, afterburner, razer shit etc...


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2018)

Updated scores and they are clickable, just the new updates so far.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 14, 2018)

Ferrum Master said:


> How did you kill it?


Not sure... it just died at stock settings when I was resetting the BIOS (XMP was enabled for review testing a mobo. That was it, no overclocks). It was replaced with a 7960X as the board partner who's board it was  didn't have a 7900X to send.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 14, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Not sure... it just died at stock settings when I was resetting the BIOS (XMP was enabled for review testing a mobo. That was it, no overclocks). It was replaced with a 7960X as the board partner who's board it was  didn't have a 7900X to send.


How much does it cost to make a single 7900 series chip? Im sure 7980X cost same as 7900X to manufacture lol


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 14, 2018)

No clue... I'd imagine yields are higher with fewer cores, though that is just a hunch. The board partner requested the board back for a root cause analysis as we have no idea what could have done it.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 14, 2018)

Tried out some more and ended up at 13180. This is as high it can be. X58 and GPU has nothing more to give now, at least not with my current cooling.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 14, 2018)

Would love to know the clocks on everything...


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 14, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Would love to know the clocks on everything...



last run for me cpu is 4.75 ghz and gpu is up to 2076 mhz and vram is 12.3 ghz.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 14, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> last run for me cpu is 4.75 ghz and gpu is up to 2076 mhz and vram is 12.3 ghz.


6700k: 4.741GHz
1080 Ti: 2025MHz Memory: 1500MHz


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 14, 2018)

5% (~700 points) faster with lower core/memory clocks... and a 50% thread deficit. 

I wonder if i can catch up with a 1080 and the monster cpu .... i still have ht to enable and a couple more tricks, but 1K points is a lot to make up as i dont think the gpu has anything left in the tank.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 15, 2018)

Cpu and gpu OC info in system spec


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 15, 2018)

For comparison, as i did not see any R290 scores or windows 8.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 15, 2018)

@DRDNA
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-4#post-3810746 Score 6094
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-4#post-3810751 Score 9102
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-5#post-3810808 Score 14510
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-5#post-3810813 Score 10699
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-5#post-3811126 Score 14634
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-5#post-3811172 Score 7524
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-5#post-3811697 Score 10969
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-6#post-3811763 Score 6520
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-6#post-3811769 Score 355
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-6#post-3811798 Score 2340
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-6#post-3811885 Score 6736
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-6#post-3811910 Score 6206
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-6#post-3811975 Score 2713
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-6#post-3812180 Score 9602
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-6#post-3812361 Score 5946
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-7#post-3812577 Score 14058 <-- fix to 14058 it says 14508 in list
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-7#post-3813083 Score 13180


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 15, 2018)

So first i tried sweet talking and you all know what that resulted in. Today i whas bored so i tried out som serious abuse and the result is there after . What can we learn about that? do not abuse your pc or other electrical device. They dont like it.

This run is off cause just meant as a joker.  DRDNA you dont have to post this, since this is just for fun. But this has to be the bedst score ever...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 15, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> So first i tried sweet talking and you all know what that resulted in. Today i whas bored so i tried out som serious abuse and the result is there after . What can we learn about that? do not abuse your pc or other electrical device. They dont like it.
> 
> This run is off cause just meant as a joker.  DRDNA you dont have to post this, since this is just for fun. But this has to be the bedst score ever...


Lol xD


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 15, 2018)

On the other hand, I wanted to go green


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey TPU i have a personal situation that is going to keep me from being able to update the scores for a few weeks...I'm going to try and transfer ownership to TC4 if he is willing to man the helm. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 16, 2018)

You do you... we'll be here.


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Mar 16, 2018)

Titan Xp CC @ 2075Mhz - Core I9 7980 XE @4.4Ghz  Score: 16111


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 16, 2018)

NicklasAPJ said:


> Titan Xp CC @ 2075Mhz - Core I9 7980 XE @4.4Ghz  Score: 16111
> 
> View attachment 98398



You bastard. You just had to come and brag about your system and make us feel bad. 

If any one want to know, i have known him for years. Thats why i speak to him as i do


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> You bastard. You just had to come and brag about your system and make us feel bad.
> 
> If any one want to know, i have known him for years. Thats why i speak to him as i do


updating thread now, its gonna take a long time since i have to fix a lot of things


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> updating thread now, its gonna take a long time since i have to fix a lot of things



alright take your time. No rush.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

all are finally linked, retry to get your score higher  OCing is the way to do it


----------



## BadFrog (Mar 16, 2018)

OC CPU @ 4.4 ghz, stock GPU


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> OC CPU @ 4.4 ghz, stock GPU
> View attachment 98419


Oc that gpu youll get 14k 5 or 6 runs find your max

If you have FE 100% that fan


----------



## BadFrog (Mar 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Oc that gpu youll get 14k 5 or 6 runs find your max



I ran the test only once by RDP to my home PC while at work lol. This weekend, I'll boost the OC to 4.6 and OC the GPU (GPU is underwater, can't 100% fans  ) and post updated results after the 5th run to see. I didn't know results can increase when doing multiple runs!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> I ran the test only once by RDP to my home PC while at work lol. This weekend, I'll boost the OC to 4.6 and OC the GPU (GPU is underwater, can't 100% fans  ) and post updated results after the 5th run to see. I didn't know results can increase when doing multiple runs!


actually you can probably get 14700 depending on your patience OCing your max


----------



## BadFrog (Mar 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> actually you can probably get 14700 depending on your patience OCing your max


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 17, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> View attachment 98423


updated, i would keep trying more to make sure you cant reach 15000


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 17, 2018)

Ok here it comes my score with X58 Xeon E5645 OC 3,910Ghz and GTX 970 MSI OC(GPU-1430Ghz,Memory-2000Mhz)


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice score boys!

Will try to get 16500 + soon!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 17, 2018)

added at the bottom of the benchmark score list that all of the scores are clickable to the post


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 17, 2018)

This will be my last bench post. I have hit the limits now both thermal and oc. Going higher is like banging your head in to a wall  . CPU cooler cant keep up any more and GPU hits its limits as well with bench crash if i go higher on clocks.


----------



## dhklopp (Mar 17, 2018)

That's about  as good as I can get it without the bastard fish ruining things.


----------



## BadFrog (Mar 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> updated, i would keep trying more to make sure you cant reach 15000




Update, finally had an hour to play with the settings and was able to post this score, 14952. I'm not sure if I can get to 15k tho, card crashes if I put any higher settings  So close! Boost takes it to 2075 mhz on gpu and 5977 mhz on the ram. Temps are a cool 36 degrees


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 17, 2018)

nice! updated all, and yes so close to 15k
my 1080ti only gets to 2025 so i was lottery robbed xD


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 17, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> Update, finally had an hour to play with the settings and was able to post this score, 14952. I'm not sure if I can get to 15k tho, card crashes if I put any higher settings  So close! Boost takes it to 2075 mhz on gpu and 5977 mhz on the ram. Temps are a cool 36 degrees
> 
> View attachment 98451


If you run the benchmark looped, I can pretty much guarantee that you'll crack the 15k after a couple of runs through the benchmark.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 18, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> If you run the benchmark looped, I can pretty much guarantee that you'll crack the 15k after a couple of runs through the benchmark.


The benchmark is addicting


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

i know i can pass 8000 pts

*@jboydgolfer 7974*


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i know i can pass 8000 pts
> 
> *@jboydgolfer 7974*
> 
> View attachment 98628


Added, and hope to see it!

Oc that gpu xD find a max oc
Use afterburner by msi and try +100 core clock then 125 etc


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Mar 21, 2018)

*16641*


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 21, 2018)

NicklasAPJ said:


> *16641*


Thats awesome, highest score ive ever seen


----------



## BadFrog (Mar 22, 2018)

Can't seem to crack 15k. If I try and loop it, it crashes after the 3rd time. Tried different drivers, same thing. Haven't tried the latest drivers that were just released recently. Maybe I'll try again this weekend.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

NicklasAPJ said:


> *16641*



Impressive! I imagine the % lead over a 1080ti will be even greater if you run high quality and higher res.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 23, 2018)

Been awhile i've posted on the forums.
Here is my result on stock 1600 speed and mem OC on Vega64. 1920x1080 result:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 27, 2018)

anyone else want to try out their gpu?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> anyone else want to try out their gpu?



I will, since you didn't add my score from when this bench just popped up  Will edit post soonish


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I will, since you didn't add my score from when this bench just popped up  Will edit post soonish


Oh really? Damn xD


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2018)

Seems I can't edit anymore. Sorry it took a bit longer... because the first score (11946) wasn't to my liking. But this one? Yeah. Can live with this  According to stats on this bench I'm pushing a 1080ti?




Holy moly I just noticed this is the highest 1080 score we have so far!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Seems I can't edit anymore. Sorry it took a bit longer... because the first score (11946) wasn't to my liking. But this one? Yeah. Can live with this  According to stats on this bench I'm pushing past a 1080ti? lol
> 
> View attachment 98891


Will add soon


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Holy moly I just noticed this is the highest 1080 score we have so far!


Nice run, and well done! But, we can't have that... work harder. 

(I had this run for a while...)


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> We can't have that... work harder.
> 
> (I had this run for a while...)
> 
> View attachment 98893



Hahaha I had a sneaking suspicion you would come out and do this to me

congrats, because I know my 1080 won't do this bench with another bin (+13mhz) OC. +160 core / +500mem at 50% core overvolts is the best I can squeeze out. If I go to +170, the core craps out when you start fighting the mech, and if I push core volts, I lose score because of dropped bins due to temps.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2018)

I had all intentions on breaking that and 13K, but, time was not on my side. 

What fun is it to be first? Half of it is in the chase!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 28, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I had all intentions on breaking that and 13K, but, time was not on my side.
> 
> What fun is it to be first? Half of it is in the chase!


updated both


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> congrats, because I know my 1080 won't do this bench with another bin (+13mhz) OC. +160 core / +500mem at 50% core overvolts is the best I can squeeze out. If I go to +170, the core craps out when you start fighting the mech, and if I push core volts, I lose score because of dropped bins due to temps.


Try memory (tightening them down or increasing speed/bandwidth) or raising uncore on the CPU. Or loop it a couple of times to get that anomalous 'pop' of a higher score.

EDIT: Don't hesitate to open a window at night and cool the room down before you run. That could get you that next bin. 

12.2K is in the cards for you.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 28, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Try memory (tightening them down or increasing speed/bandwidth) or raising uncore on the CPU. Or loop it a couple of times to get that anomalous 'pop' of a higher score.
> 
> 12.2K is in the cards for you.


i REALLY want a Vega 64 Liquid to come up here and score. those do 1750MHz


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2018)

I'd like to see more Vega as well... green domination FTL!!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 28, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I'd like to see more Vega as well... green domination FTL!!!


i would like to see some 32 threads too lets see that score!!


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2018)

I tried, it didn't help. Considering pushing this thing to 4.8GHz or so 16c/16t and see if that does anything. I'm about topped out on the GPU as well, so its only tweaks from here for me (if I get time).


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I tried, it didn't help. Considering pushing this thing to 4.8GHz or so 16c/16t and see if that does anything. I'm about topped out on the GPU as well, so its only tweaks from here for me (if I get time).



Well speaking of tweaks, I tried getting that higher score out but I'm at cap really. All tweaks result in lower scores, and I didn't feel like tearing apart my current CPU OC to go higher. First run I did on similar setting was 12061, so +10 pts, but I won't bother this thread with that  I guess it must have been that open window!

So for now, I concede ^^


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Well speaking of tweaks, I tried getting that higher score out but I'm at cap really. All tweaks result in lower scores, and I didn't feel like tearing apart my current CPU OC to go higher. First run I did on similar setting was 12061, so +10 pts, but I won't bother this thread with that  I guess it must have been that open window!
> 
> So for now, I concede ^^


hey man +10 is great! min maxing is the point xD


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks like it's a little better than most other 780s


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 28, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> View attachment 98909
> Looks like it's a little better than most other 780s


updated, pretty cool 

you can try overclocking that 780 and finding your max to beat that R9 290 score
and OC that 2600k to 4.8GHz 4.6GHz minimum

MSI Afterburner and Intel XTU


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 29, 2018)

Also ran it on my spare computer...



It sure packs some serious power.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 29, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> Also ran it on my spare computer...
> View attachment 98930
> It sure packs some serious power.


OC that too! lol horrible specs 

that GT 520 can probably do 890 to 960MHz


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 29, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> Also ran it on my spare computer...
> View attachment 98930
> It sure packs some serious power.



That score hurts my eyes as well as my soul (the gaming part of my soul at least).

Things you cut do to improve score. Oc gpu/vram and update nvidia driver. That driver is al most a year old.

But it is the lowest score i have seen so far in this bench.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2018)

That's barely even a score if you consider how FFXV bench builds the score (produced frames). Good fun


----------



## basco (Mar 29, 2018)

all same same but with a 4770k@4500mhz + 980ti@1420\2000mhz and the newer driver
= 10546


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> That's barely even a score if you consider how FFXV bench builds the score (produced frames). Good fun


It took like six minutes just to get to the scene with the car. The whole benchmark probably took half an hour to run.
Might just have to try overclocking the 520 (and updating drivers of course).


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 29, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> It took like six minutes just to get to the scene with the car. The whole benchmark probably took half an hour to run.
> Might just have to try overclocking the 520 (and updating drivers of course).


haha nice, but it would be nice to see how high you can push it.

also updated scores



basco said:


> all same same but with a 4770k@4500mhz + 980ti@1420\2000mhz and the newer driver
> = 10546
> 
> View attachment 98946


updated


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 29, 2018)

Updated score, small system memory tweak, from 1600mhz down to 1300mhz but from CL 11 to CL7.

Gained some score.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 29, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Updated score, small system memory tweak, from 1600mhz down to 1300mhz but from CL 11 to CL7.
> 
> Gained some score.
> 
> View attachment 98959View attachment 98960


updated


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Updated score, small system memory tweak, from 1600mhz down to 1300mhz but from CL 11 to CL7.
> 
> Gained some score.
> 
> View attachment 98959View attachment 98960



On Standard Quality I think your CPU holds you back. If 3.0 would be in the cards... that should definitely be going towards 7k.


----------



## Taliyah (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 29, 2018)

Taliyah said:


> View attachment 98985


yay!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 31, 2018)

updated the benchmark scoreboard


----------



## basco (Apr 4, 2018)

Score=6237 no loop\first run after fresh reboot
4770k@4400\nb@4000 ram@2200mhz gtx780@1200\3450mhz


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 4, 2018)

basco said:


> Score=6237 no loop\first run after fresh reboot
> 4770k@4400\nb@4000 ram@2200mhz gtx780@1200\3450mhz
> 
> View attachment 99290


updated  thats a good score you beat a RX 480, the 480 should technically be a bit faster too


----------



## basco (Apr 4, 2018)

yeah i was little surprised by that good score too.
had 1 before with lower gtx780@1100\3400 and higher cpu @ 4500+nb4200 =5835

wonder how a high clocked 780ti would be?

oh and thx very much for your work here!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 4, 2018)

basco said:


> yeah i was little surprised by that good score too.
> had 1 before with lower gtx780@1100\3400 and higher cpu @ 4500+nb4200 =5835
> 
> wonder how a high clocked 780ti would be?
> ...



thank you 
and around the  6500s to 6700s.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 7, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I'd like to see more Vega as well... green domination FTL!!!


An AMD score is inbound. Downloading the benchmark now. lol. 

See system in specs..


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 7, 2018)

My results, CPU I5 6300HQ, GPU GTX 960m 4GB, Ram 8GB ...laptop


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 7, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> An AMD score is inbound. Downloading the benchmark now. lol.
> 
> See system in specs..


Oh no i just seen your cpu xD thats gonna cripple your score so bad, i hope to see you with a 2700X


----------



## cole2109 (Apr 7, 2018)

2nd best


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 7, 2018)

cole2109 said:


> 2nd best
> View attachment 99483


updated and nice!


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 7, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thank you
> and around the  *6500s to 6700s*.


Good call 




I'm using reference one with skyn3t moded BIOS.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 7, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Good call
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will add later i need a lil nap

updated


----------



## Lost Hatter (Apr 8, 2018)

RX 480 - 1375 core 2098 mem -  CPU only at 3.7Ghz for rendering/heat purposes. Ram only at 2400 due to it being Hynix chips.   Still more room for score if i opened up the CPU and had faster RAM. (3200+) Cheers! Happy Benchmarking!!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 8, 2018)

Lost Hatter said:


> RX 480 - 1375 core 2098 mem -  CPU only at 3.7Ghz for rendering/heat purposes. Ram only at 2400 due to it being Hynix chips.   Still more room for score if i opened up the CPU and had faster RAM. (3200+) Cheers! Happy Benchmarking!!!
> View attachment 99518


added


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Oh no i just seen your cpu xD thats gonna cripple your score so bad, i hope to see you with a 2700X




Yea, it did a bit. lol.  

My RX Vega I have dynamic clocks enabled. So, its a bit lower than it should be... Average clocks for that run were 1620Mhz core, HBM I have locked to 1100Mhz.  CPU was at 4.0Ghz for this run. Having issues with this CPU now. Hope its not dying. lol.    I feel I am more limited by my system RAM and the fact I still use an OLD AS SIN hard drive from 2007. lol.  (320GB, 8MB Cache, 28,000 hours on it)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 9, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> Yea, it did a bit. lol.
> 
> My RX Vega I have dynamic clocks enabled. So, its a bit lower than it should be... Average clocks for that run were 1620Mhz core, HBM I have locked to 1100Mhz.  CPU was at 4.0Ghz for this run. Having issues with this CPU now. Hope its not dying. lol.    I feel I am more limited by my system RAM and the fact I still use an OLD AS SIN hard drive from 2007. lol.  (320GB, 8MB Cache, 28,000 hours on it)


yeah that gpu should be giving you 10000+


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 9, 2018)

Since Nvidia just killed Fermi support, figured I'd stick my GTX 480 in my gaming rig and see how it does.




There were some lighting glitches when I ran the benchmark. This is what it looked like at the beginning.




It got up to 88C if anyone was wondering.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 9, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> Since Nvidia just killed Fermi support, figured I'd stick my GTX 480 in my gaming rig and see how it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This scores seems really low for your hardware. Something is up!
look
*Nuckles56   i5 6500 RX 480  Score 6206*

*OH SNAPyou have the gtx 480 NOT A DANG amd 480, JEAPERS CREAPERS SORRY!*


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 9, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> This scores seems really low for your hardware. Something is up!
> look
> *Nuckles56   i5 6500 RX 480  Score 6206*


he used a GTX 480 xD


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 9, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> This scores seems really low for your hardware. Something is up!
> look
> *Nuckles56   i5 6500 RX 480  Score 6206*


GTX 480 and RX 480 are not the same thing


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 9, 2018)

I wish I had a 480. It'd be an upgrade over my 780 and my 480


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 9, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> GTX 480 and RX 480 are not the same thing


Really....jeesh i didn't know, thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 9, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> I wish I had a 480. It'd be an upgrade over my 780 and my 480


yeah its always nice to upgrade from a 480 to a 480.

lol this is what i want to see older gpus, i want a GTX 285 and GTX 580 measured in the scoreboard


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 9, 2018)

GTX 285 doesn't support DX11 though according to the database. I think FFXV requires DX11.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2018)

I thought AMD's Vega 64 was their top of the line GPU?  why is it $1200 if it barely outperforms a GTX980? or is it a mining "value"? 

edit
seems like it is just a low score here, as apparently , after some googling, the Vega does seem to beat it out, but not by enough to justify that price tag IMO. c'mon AMD, Get off your A$$'s


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 9, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I thought AMD's Vega 64 was their top of the line GPU?  why is it $1200 if it doesnt even out perform a GTX980? or is it a mining "value"?


look at the CPU xD thats definitely why


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 9, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I thought AMD's Vega 64 was their top of the line GPU?  why is it $1200 if it doesnt even out perform a GTX980? or is it a mining "value"?


Because that card has a lot more technologies built into it bring the cost up and its value outside of gaming.


----------



## infrared (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm a little late to the party 

infrared | R7 1800X | GTX 1080 Ti | 14487


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 10, 2018)

infrared said:


> I'm a little late to the party
> 
> infrared | R7 1800X | GTX 1080 Ti | 14487
> 
> View attachment 99577


Now thats a good score, indicative of top end graphic processing power.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 10, 2018)

I am always thinking @W1zzard if it is possible to create self maintaining score board, so the first post updates on auto, by filling the score and other bits in certain format, maybe code brackets. 

It would keep these things alive and unburden the OP.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

thats true but im not ignoring it, i was in bed , working on it now

edit: added


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thats true but im not ignoring it, i was in bed , working on it now


I don't think he was implying you were but that maybe it could maintain its self is all.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> I don't think he was implying you were but that maybe it could maintain its self is all.


i would have believed that but there was a orange bar on the top of his message saying there was a post i was ignoring lol xD i thought it was an auto new feature


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i would have believed that but there was a orange bar on the top of his message saying there was a post i was ignoring lol xD i thought it was an auto new feature


dang the fricking tang, thats a new one!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2018)

Im just running this bench as we speak. I but im sure there was another thread where people were just throwing up their results and W1zzard took the ops first picture to put in the DLs part of the forum. 

I cant seem to find this thread but in it i posted my 3930k result which i am currently looking for to compare


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im just running this bench as we speak. I but im sure there was another thread where people were just throwing up their results and W1zzard took the ops first picture to put in the DLs part of the forum.
> 
> I cant seem to find this thread but in it i posted my 3930k result which i am currently looking for to compare


its this thread, its just i took over as OP



T4C Fantasy said:


> its this thread, its just i took over as OP


i would min max your score, means shut down steam, skype, discord, browsers, 3rd party apps like logitech gaming software etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> its this thread, its just i took over as OP




No idea what happened to my post then. I swear i ran the benchmark and uploaded it to tpu's pic host


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No idea what happened to my post then. I swear i ran the benchmark and uploaded it to tpu's pic host


i know you have one for Cinebench, maybe it got lost in time no idea.



*Name*
|
*CPU*
|
*Core*
|
*Clock*
|
*Score*
*er557*
|
*Xeon E5-2686 v3 (x2)*
|
*36C/72T*
|
*@ 3100 MHz*
|
*5005 cb*
*NicklasAPJ*
|
*i7 7980XE*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*4738 cb*
*liangxiaohan*
|
*i7 7960X*
|
*16C/32T*
|
*@ 4998 MHz*
|
*4475 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7980XE*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 4603 MHz*
|
*4408 cb*
*usmc362*
|
*i7 7940X*
|
*14C/28T*
|
*@ 4904 MHz*
|
*3821 cb*
*xkm1948*
|
*Threadripper 1950X*
|
*16C/32T*
|
*@ 3998 MHz*
|
*3348 cb*
*Solaris17*
|
*i7 7980XE*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 2600 MHz*
|
*3321 cb*
*HammerON*
|
*EPYC 7401P*
|
*24C/48T*
|
*@ 2793 MHz*
|
*3158 cb*
*James Dean*
|
*Xeon E5-2??? v3 (x2)*
|
*28C/56T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*2987 cb*
*kniaugaudiskis*
|
*Xeon E5-2686 v3*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 3397 MHz*
|
*2938 cb*
*RichKnecht*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4798 MHz*
|
*2631 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*2523 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4500 MHz*
|
*2375 cb*
*EarthDog*
|
*i7 6950X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4489 MHz*
|
*2323 cb*
*FlanK3r*
|
*R7 1700X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 5095 MHz*
|
*2271 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 6950X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*2258 cb*
*xkm1948*
|
*i7 6950X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4306 MHz*
|
*2244 cb*
*iLiRRR*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*2163 cb*
*phanbuey*
|
*i7 7820X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*2078 cb*
*Dia01*
|
*i7 7820X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4601 MHz*
|
*2046 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7820X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*2027 cb*
*mykepeers*
|
*Xeon E5-2697 v3 ES*
|
*14C/28T*
|
*@ 2700 MHz*
|
*2000 cb*
*infrared*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*1945 cb*
*Johan45*
|
*R7 1700X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4226 MHz*
|
*1941 cb*
*phill*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4755 MHz*
|
*1928 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*1901 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4099 MHz*
|
*1866 cb*
*phanbuey*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4020 MHz*
|
*1849 cb*
*MetalRacer*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4604 MHz*
|
*1817 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4100 MHz*
|
*1816 cb*
*chuck216*
|
*R7 1700X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3900 MHz*
|
*1763 cb*
*alucasa*
|
*Xeon E5-2683 v3*
|
*14C/28T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1719 cb*
*etha4n*
|
*R7 1700*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3600 MHz*
|
*1710 cb*
*skline00*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1708 cb*
*Jhelms*
|
*R7 1700*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3800 MHz*
|
*1675 cb*
*Hockster*
|
*i7 8700K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*1608 cb*
*usmc362*
|
*Xeon E5-1680 v2*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1577 cb*
*natr0n*
|
*Xeon X5675 (x2)*
|
*12C/24T*
|
*@ 3392 MHz*
|
*1551 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7800X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*1510 cb*
*patriotaki*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4699 MHz*
|
*1421 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*i7 6850K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4544 MHz*
|
*1419 cb*
*Vellinious*
|
*R5 1600X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4181 MHz*
|
*1406 cb*
*The Pack*
|
*i7 6850K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4400 MHz*
|
*1405 cb*
*broken pixel*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*1393 cb*
*Brandon*
|
*R7 1700*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3000 MHz*
|
*1371 cb*
*Vellinious*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1365 cb*
*techtard*
|
*R5 1600*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3892 MHz*
|
*1348 cb*
*buildzoid*
|
*i7 3960X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1344 cb*
*RejZoR*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4499 MHz*
|
*1341 cb*
*NdMk2o1o*
|
*R5 1600*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3990 MHz*
|
*1339 cb*
*erixx*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4600 MHz*
|
*1323 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4584 MHz*
|
*1318 cb*
*blugbox*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4399 MHz*
|
*1317 cb*
*Laki89*
|
*Xeon X5660 (x2)*
|
*12C/24T*
|
*@ 2800 MHz*
|
*1307 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 6850K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*1307 cb*
*Artas1984*
|
*Xeon E5-2630 V4 ES*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 2300 MHz*
|
*1300 cb*
*xkm1948*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1267 cb*
*Ferrum Master*
|
*i7 3960X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4804 MHz*
|
*1240 cb*
*johnspack*
|
*Xeon E5-1650*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3200 MHz*
|
*1240 cb*
*phill*
|
*Xeon X5650 (x2)*
|
*12C/24T*
|
*@ 2663 MHz*
|
*1234 cb*
*yotano211*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4300 MHz*
|
*1230 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*i5 8600K*
|
*6C/6T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*1226 cb*
*gdallsk*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4399 MHz*
|
*1216 cb*
*Knoxx29*
|
*Xeon X5690*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 5087 MHz*
|
*1188 cb*
*FreedomEclipse*
|
*i7 3930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*1171 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 5003 MHz*
|
*1154 cb*
*scevism*
|
*i7 4960X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4400 MHz*
|
*1149 cb*
*agello24*
|
*R5 1600*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3492 MHz*
|
*1148 cb*
*Schmuckley*
|
*Xeon E5-2670*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3248 MHz*
|
*1127 cb*
*fullinfusion*
|
*i7 7700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*1116 cb*
*Tomgang*
|
*i7 980X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4750 MHz*
|
*1103 cb*
*oinkypig*
|
*Xeon X5675*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4894 MHz*
|
*1102 cb*
*Arctucas*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4875 MHz*
|
*1097 cb*
*FilipM*
|
*Xeon X5660*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4678 MHz*
|
*1090 cb*
*ahujet*
|
*i7 3930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4250 MHz*
|
*1089 cb*
*RichKnecht*
|
*Xeon X5675*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4600 MHz*
|
*1064 cb*
*Schmuckley*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4460 MHz*
|
*1037 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4546 MHz*
|
*1035 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 7700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*1033 cb*
*T4C Fantasy*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4742 MHz*
|
*1033 cb*
*Morgoth*
|
*Xeon W5580*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1032 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon X5650*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4473 MHz*
|
*1015 cb*
*kniaugaudiskis*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4293 MHz*
|
*999 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4599 MHz*
|
*992 cb*
*Hockster*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*989 cb*
*TheHunter*
|
*i7 4770K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4601 MHz*
|
*980 cb*
*Neve29th*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4600 MHz*
|
*979 cb*
*FYFI13*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4799 MHz*
|
*968 cb*
*F-Zero*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*963 cb*
*Zyll Goliath*
|
*Xeon E5645*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4119 MHz*
|
*960 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*952 cb*
*flowtek*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*940 cb*
*rippleddcman*
|
*Xeon E5-2660*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*935 cb*
*sn2x*
|
*i7 5775C*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4299 MHz*
|
*929 cb*
*GelatanousMuck*
|
*i7 3770K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*913 cb*
*Enterprise24*
|
*i7 2600K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4999 MHz*
|
*880 cb*
*puma99dk*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4000 MHz*
|
*869 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 4770K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*864 cb*
*Enterprise24*
|
*i5 6500*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 5101 MHz*
|
*860 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection*
|
*R5 2400G*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3900 MHz*
|
*859 cb*
*Artas1984*
|
*i7 5775C*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4200 MHz*
|
*850 cb*
*Lt_JWS*
|
*R5 1400*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3892 MHz*
|
*832 cb*
*Chloe Price*
|
*i5 7600K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*800 cb*
*Thimblewad*
|
*FX-8350*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 4830 MHz*
|
*761 cb*
*yotano211*
|
*i7 4900MQ*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3800 MHz*
|
*758 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*i7 6700T*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 2010 MHz*
|
*755 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*FX-8150*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 5016 MHz*
|
*744 cb*
*flmatter*
|
*i7 7700HQ*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 2810 MHz*
|
*728 cb*
*chuck216*
|
*FX-8320*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*701 cb*
*Batou1986*
|
*FX-8320*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 4400 MHz*
|
*695 cb*
*natr0n*
|
*Xeon E3-1290*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 1682 MHz*
|
*692 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*i5 4690K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4697 MHz*
|
*689 cb*
*laamanaator*
|
*i7 950*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 1682 MHz*
|
*687 cb*
*MrGenius*
|
*i5 3570K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*671 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i5 6600K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*660 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon E5640*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4482 MHz*
|
*656 cb*
*Final_Fighter*
|
*i5 3570K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*649 cb*
*Jborg*
|
*i5 4690K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4200 MHz*
|
*646 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*i5 2500K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3700 MHz*
|
*644 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*i3 7350K*
|
*2C/4T*
|
*@ 5413 MHz*
|
*618 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon E5620*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4151 MHz*
|
*618 cb*
*Recon-UK*
|
*Xeon E5640*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4000 MHz*
|
*607 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection*
|
*R3 2200G*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3800 MHz*
|
*598 cb*
*biffzinker*
|
*R3 1200*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3825 MHz*
|
*597 cb*
*trickson*
|
*R3 1300X*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4020 MHz*
|
*574 cb*
*P4-630*
|
*i5 6500*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3200 MHz*
|
*571 cb*
*ronak3010*
|
*i7 860*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3612 MHz*
|
*568 cb*
*adamiakadam00*
|
*R3 2200G*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3500 MHz*
|
*553 cb*
*studioproz*
|
*i5 4690*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3500 MHz*
|
*530 cb*
*Caring1*
|
*i5 3570K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3400 MHz*
|
*508 cb*
*damric*
|
*i3 6100*
|
*2C/4T*
|
*@ 4602 MHz*
|
*491 cb*
*XiGMAKiD*
|
*Core 2 Quad Q9450*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3600 MHz*
|
*398 cb*
*Enterprise24*
|
*Celeron G3900*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 4511 MHz*
|
*370 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*Pentium G3258*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 4697 MHz*
|
*332 cb*
*Fouquin*
|
*Phenom X4 9950 BE*
|
*4C/0T*
|
*@ 3045 MHz*
|
*297 cb*
*Drone*
|
*i7 4510U*
|
*2C/4T*
|
*@ 2600 MHz*
|
*277 cb*
*MrGenius*
|
*Core 2 Duo E8600*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 3333 MHz*
|
*179 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*A6 7400K*
|
*2C/0T*
|
*@ 4523 MHz*
|
*167 cb*
*Tomgang*
|
*Atom x5*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 480 MHz*
|
*97 cb*
*Melvis*
|
*Turion X2 Ultra ZM-80*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 2100 MHz*
|
*84 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*Core 2 Duo T6500*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 2100 MHz*
|
*75 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*Pentium 4 531*
|
*1C/1T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*48 cb*Scores Clickable
FreedomEclipse	i7 3930K 	6C/12T	@ 4199 MHz	1171 cb


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i know you have one for Cinebench, maybe it got lost in time no idea.



I knew about the cinebench. I was checking that out yesterday! losing my 3930k is like losing a long lost relative. Im running around everywhere with their picture and asking if people have seen her...

I always try to keep some benchscores from older machines just so i can look back and compare them.

Heres my FFX score


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I knew about the cinebench. I was checking that out yesterday! losing my 3930k is like losing a long lost relative. Im running around everywhere with their picture and asking if people have seen her...
> 
> I always try to keep some benchscores from older machines just so i can look back and compare them.
> 
> Heres my FFX score


added, the first person to beat a 980 Ti with a 1070 xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2018)

Basco must have some super OC on that 980Ti or maybe TheHunter doesnt have a very highly OC'd 3770k.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Basco must have some super OC on that 980Ti or maybe TheHunter doesnt have a very highly OC'd 3770k.


you can try to min max like i suggested xD


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 10, 2018)

it was not this thread that had the random scores, there was another one......i started this thread because the other one had no standardization.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> it was not this thread that had the random scores, there was another one......i started this thread because the other one had no standardization.



Do you have a link to the thread with the random scores?


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you have a link to the thread with the random scores?


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/final-fantasy-xv-benchmark-released.241155/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2018)

Well i found what i was looking for 






Looks like im not going crazy after all.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/final-fantasy-xv-benchmark-released.241155/


ill be combining the scores, since the scores link to the post and thread does it really make a difference? hell my cinebench scoreboard ppl on guru3d can use it and  use their posts to add onto it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2018)

Ever so slightly better than the 3930k


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> View attachment 99611
> 
> Ever so slightly better than the 3930k


Standard Quality for this thread Fullscreen


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2018)

I know. i was just comparing it to my previous score with the high setting. you already have my standard and full screen score


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I know. i was just comparing it to my previous score with the high setting. you already have my standard and full screen score


i finished combining all scores and i got to add a HD 7970 so happy!


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 10, 2018)

I ran the bench only to realize that I installed my Ram in single channel mode.

So here are the gimped results.

To be continued,.......


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> I ran the bench only to realize that I installed my Ram in single channel mode.
> 
> So here are the gimped results.
> 
> ...


yeah ouch!

added, that score hurts my groins with that 1080


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 11, 2018)

Well, I'm at a loss. Fixed the RAM properly but it didn't change my score at all.
The system is performing properly in all other benches too.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 11, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Well, I'm at a loss. Fixed the RAM properly but it didn't change my score at all.
> The system is performing properly in all other benches too.
> 
> View attachment 99620


whats your 1080 OC , both cpu and gpu OCs factor alot, i think  with my 1080 ti the score changed 300 points with 1999 to 2025MHz

close all messengers, 3rd party programs like mouse software w/e and browsers


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 11, 2018)

I'll mess with it tomorrow. I'm already scoping out William and Mary on TV.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 12, 2018)

its gonna be fun when the 11 series comes out and i have to add the gpus in the database and the people who do the benchmark xD


----------



## Therandomness (Apr 12, 2018)

The 480 that could, right?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 12, 2018)

Therandomness said:


> View attachment 99647
> 
> The 480 that could, right?


added, your GTX 480 tried 

i encourage people to try with a GTS 450 and up to vary these scores all around


----------



## Therandomness (Apr 12, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> added, your GTX 480 tried
> 
> i encourage people to try with a GTS 450 and up to vary these scores all around


I guess it's more of the Pentium that couldn't


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 14, 2018)

My results, CPU I5 6300HQ, GPU GTX 960m 4GB, Ram 8GB ...laptop

DRDNA - I5 6300HQ- GTX 960M - 8 GB RAM - SCORE = 2777


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 14, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> My results, CPU I5 6300HQ, GPU GTX 960m 4GB, Ram 8GB ...laptop
> 
> DRDNA - I5 6300HQ- GTX 960M - 8 GB RAM - SCORE = 2777
> 
> View attachment 99744


Updated, good job min maxing


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'll have to bench the GT 1030 and the 610 I have when I get the chance


----------



## Snufkin (Apr 15, 2018)

Base clocked 7870 tahiti.




Overclocked 7870 tahiti @ 1100mhz/ 1600mhz.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 15, 2018)

Snufkin said:


> Base clocked 7870 tahiti.
> View attachment 99806
> 
> Overclocked 7870 tahiti @ 1100mhz/ 1600mhz.
> View attachment 99807


thank you for uploading a HD 7000 series its my favorite


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 15, 2018)

Snufkin said:


> Base clocked 7870 tahiti.
> View attachment 99806
> 
> Overclocked 7870 tahiti @ 1100mhz/ 1600mhz.
> View attachment 99807


nice boost to the score you got from pushing the gpu clocks


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 15, 2018)

Snufkin said:


> Base clocked 7870 tahiti.
> View attachment 99806
> 
> Overclocked 7870 tahiti @ 1100mhz/ 1600mhz.
> View attachment 99807


Did you oc your 2500k to 5ghz? Cpu OC does a lot too


----------



## Snufkin (Apr 15, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thank you for uploading a HD 7000 series its my favorite


Mine too. 



DRDNA said:


> nice boost to the score you got from pushing the gpu clocks


I was hoping for an extra thousand points, almost made it...



T4C Fantasy said:


> Did you oc your 2500k to 5ghz? Cpu OC does a lot too


I think it's on auto overclock to 3.9 or 4.0 ghz.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 15, 2018)

Snufkin said:


> Mine too.
> 
> 
> I was hoping for an extra thousand points, almost made it...
> ...


OC that cpu you may get your thousand 

set pc to high performance mode to keep al lclocks 100%, and set fan speed to 100% and try a higher oc if you can

EDIT: oh and this matters too if you want to min max, you need to shut off all browsers steam discord  mouse software etc. you will get that extra cpu time dedicated to benchmark.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 15, 2018)

I was hoping for a better score since I am running very nice ram, a 5.2ghz 8600k and a 2070 1080 ti core clock.    oh well


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 15, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I was hoping for a better score since I am running very nice ram, a 5.2ghz 8600k and a 2070 1080 ti core clock.    oh well


something is VERY wrong with that score, please lower your OCs to see if thats why. your CPU

try a 5.0


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 15, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> something is VERY wrong with that score, please lower your OCs to see if thats why. your CPU
> 
> try a 5.0




going to put my ram at XMP. i noticed some odd scores ever since I OC'd my ram.  so i will do that first and leave cpu at 5.2ghz. I will report back in a few hours.

Ram didn't change anything, but I put AVX from 0 to -2, and now my score is normal... so i guess even tho I ahve it at 5.2ghz it only reads at 5ghz... prime95 is also stable now with no errors... so yeah I guess I just needed avx -2 instead of 0.  bleh. oh well. 5ghz is still better than nothing. i was hoping for a solid 5.2 at all times though  @T4C Fantasy






ram at stock speed above, ram OC'd below.






@phanbuey thanks for helping me OC my ram mate


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> going to put my ram at XMP. i noticed some odd scores ever since I OC'd my ram.  so i will do that first and leave cpu at 5.2ghz. I will report back in a few hours.
> 
> Ram didn't change anything, but I put AVX from 0 to -2, and now my score is normal... so i guess even tho I ahve it at 5.2ghz it only reads at 5ghz... prime95 is also stable now with no errors... so yeah I guess I just needed avx -2 instead of 0.  bleh. oh well. 5ghz is still better than nothing. i was hoping for a solid 5.2 at all times though  @T4C Fantasy
> 
> ...


awesome!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 16, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Well, I'm at a loss. Fixed the RAM properly but it didn't change my score at all.
> The system is performing properly in all other benches too.
> 
> View attachment 99620



Frame rate capped or vsynced perhaps? A 120 fps cap would produce this kind of score. GTX 1080 with a recent quad should put you well above 10k with relative ease.

Also what kind of GTX 1080 is this, if its an FE or blower style then this is plausible.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 16, 2018)

Note, my CPU has changed.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 16, 2018)

And there goes my spot on the top 10 list

Right now im hitting a wall with my current cpu

Maybe its time for a new cpu, but then again the price tag on that i9 7940X i want. Better wait to next year and save up some more.

But to others keep pushing it. Cramp every mhz out of your hardware possible.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 16, 2018)

Im getting my g12 kraken and corsair h55 in the mail on Wednesday, my GPU cooling sucks right now hoping that gives it a little extra...

If i can keep the card above 2Ghz i should be able to see some nice boosts.


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 17, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> View attachment 99895


added wow that score 

EDIT: that OC on the 1080 Ti is insane


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 17, 2018)

That's a solid waterloop.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 17, 2018)

I went down to 5.1 ghz. 5.2 just is pushing it a little to hard.  temps are great, so looks like 5.1 is my end game 24/7 OC


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2018)

Did another benchmark on Standard quality , High quality i was getting textures missing in lot of areas? Previous benchmark score i was using a older driver, got newer one installed?
Anyway my results on standard is 500 pts higher than my first score.
Overclocked my 1600 to 3.7ghz.


----------



## Snufkin (Apr 19, 2018)

GPU at 1180MHz got me this higher score with CPU at 4.0GHz, rather than at 4.5GHz...

 5.0GHz didn't make it to logon screen.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 19, 2018)

Snufkin said:


> GPU at 1180MHz got me this higher score with CPU at 4.0GHz, rather than at 4.5GHz...
> 
> 5.0GHz didn't make it to logon screen.
> 
> View attachment 100003



hey man that still isn't bad. it says you can play it, maybe like turn off shadows though to keep a stable fps


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 19, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Did another benchmark on Standard quality , High quality i was getting textures missing in lot of areas? Previous benchmark score i was using a older driver, got newer one installed?
> Anyway my results on standard is 500 pts higher than my first score.
> Overclocked my 1600 to 3.7ghz.
> View attachment 99945


nice a Vega 64!!! did you OC your 64 to 1590? or higher


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> nice a Vega 64!!! did you OC your 64 to 1590? or higher


The core clock is left at stock speed with power limit set to 50% and undervolted.


----------



## BadFrog (Apr 20, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> updated the benchmark scoreboard



Gonna need another update  woke up this morning to a brisk Los Angeles morning and decided to give it a try. Was able to crack 15k finally  

GPU hit 2088 mhz and the CPU @ 4.7 ghz @ 1.38 vcore


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 20, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> Gonna need another update  woke up this morning to a brisk Los Angeles morning and decided to give it a try. Was able to crack 15k finally
> 
> GPU hit 2088 mhz and the CPU @ 4.7 ghz @ 1.38 vcore
> 
> View attachment 100034


nice job  added


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 22, 2018)

GT 610 score
Core clock was 865MHz and mem was 650MHz
I had a 120mm fan blowing air over it as it is a passive cooled card and it took so long that I went out shopping and it had just finished before I got back, it was that slow to run




And the GT 1030 score.
I had to run this a load of times to get to the magical 2000 score, I had 3 scores of 199x points before I got this one. This card was clocking between ~1970 and ~1860 MHz for the run, and because of being a passive cooled card it also go the fan to help keep temps as low as possible to get the max out of GPU boost


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 22, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> GT 610 score
> Core clock was 865MHz and mem was 650MHz
> I had a 120mm fan blowing air over it as it is a passive cooled card and it took so long that I went out shopping and it had just finished before I got back, it was that slow to run
> View attachment 100113
> ...


awesome added, our first 1030 and 610

i made it so the scoreboard is now sortable


----------



## TinTin Win (Apr 24, 2018)

6700k  | gtx 1070 | 16 GB ddr4 |


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 24, 2018)

TinTin Win said:


> 6700k  | gtx 1070 | 16 GB ddr4 |
> 
> View attachment 100203


added your score


----------



## zedd311 (Apr 29, 2018)

My score is with a 8700k @ 4.7ghz all cores, 16gb 3200mhz ddr4,  Asus Strix 1080 Ti standard version OC'd to 1932 mhz boost.

I plan to replace my CPU cooler and do a delid at some point in order to push it to 5.0ghz. At the moment it throttles due to going over 100c.

I'll also at some point try overclocking the GPU past 2ghz perhaps adding a little more voltage.

I'm curious how 16k+ was reached.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 29, 2018)

zedd311 said:


> My score is with a 8700k @ 4.7ghz all cores, 16gb 3200mhz ddr4,  Asus Strix 1080 Ti standard version OC'd to 1932 mhz boost.
> 
> I plan to replace my CPU cooler and do a delid at some point in order to push it to 5.0ghz. At the moment it throttles due to going over 100c.
> 
> ...


16k is Xp only xD with 18 cores


----------



## zedd311 (Apr 29, 2018)

nah theres also a 16k+ score for 8700k and 1080ti aswell, I just clicked on the score to take me to the post he's got everything clocked higher than me - cpu/ram/gpu clock/gpu ram


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 29, 2018)

zedd311 said:


> nah theres also a 16k+ score for 8700k and 1080ti aswell, I just clicked on the score to take me to the post he's got everything clocked higher than me - cpu/ram/gpu clock/gpu ram


added


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2018)

My friends 2500k


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 6, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My friends 2500k


added


----------



## Space Lynx (May 13, 2018)

sig rig score.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 13, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> sig rig score.


added


----------



## Space Lynx (May 13, 2018)

Holy crap, I didn't realize that puts me in the top 4 scores. wow lol. err number 4 spot


----------



## Space Lynx (May 15, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy

I beat my own score again   im in 3rd place now with sig rig!!!!! ill tell you my secret. its the ram OC.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 15, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> @T4C Fantasy
> 
> I beat my own score again   im in 3rd place now with sig rig!!!!! ill tell you my secret. its the ram OC.


added


----------



## Space Lynx (May 15, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> added



I'm going for second place later this week. my OC's all seem maxed out, so I am going to try it on Win 8.1 instead of win 10, which seems to give a few bonus points in other benches I run, but I have yet to test this one.  I don;t think I can reach first place, but second is in my sights!!!!  ::headbangs::


----------



## basco (May 21, 2018)

thx T4C for your work!
could improve my score with gtx780:
1st run after boot / higher priority /
4770k@4400mhz / Nb-4000mhz / ram-2200mhzcl9 /gtx780-1227-1762mhz NVdriver-389.10
basco / i7 4770k / GTX 780 / 6479



and i think lynx29 is right-before i started to bench FFXV i tuned my 2ndery + 3ertiary timings.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 21, 2018)

I tried everything, can't beat my 15k 3rd place score for the life of me, dangit!!!

@mouacyk you are victorious, and I concede!


----------



## mouacyk (May 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I tried everything, can't beat my 15k 3rd place score for the life of me, dangit!!!
> 
> @mouacyk you are victorious, and I concede!



Thanks -- have you tried optimizing your VRAM overclock with vBandwithTest.  At 12,627MHz, I am getting around 495GB/s.  Any looser strap around this clock will cause bandwidth to tank to 466GB/s.  Have to play around a little bit to optimize both stability and the best bandwidth. I use memtestg80 and configure for 10.5GB to test for stability.

I think I still have gas to take that top spot, because I'm not even on the XOC BIOS yet.  Have had successful runs at 2202MHz @ 1.2v in other benches like Firestrike and Superposition, so may give that another try with the optimized VRAM.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 21, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Thanks -- have you tried optimizing your VRAM overclock with vBandwithTest.  At 12,627MHz, I am getting around 495GB/s.  Any looser strap around this clock will cause bandwidth to tank to 466GB/s.  Have to play around a little bit to optimize both stability and the best bandwidth. I use memtestg80 and configure for 10.5GB to test for stability.
> 
> I think I still have gas to take that top spot, because I'm not even on the XOC BIOS yet.  Have had successful runs at 2202MHz @ 1.2v in other benches like Firestrike and Superposition, so may give that another try with the optimized VRAM.


 my vram is fully stable at 3800 16-16-16-36 400 trf 16,000 1T at 1.42v (i am not touching it, ran many many many benches and tests and all 3 prime95's, OCCT, AIDA64, etc) very happy with it.

that being said, I did beat my old score, but i will never take number 2 slot lol.  

@T4C Fantasy please update my most recent score


----------



## mouacyk (May 21, 2018)

I mean VRAM as in Video RAM, not system RAM.  For sure, 3800-C16 and 1T is very optimized as far as system RAM is concerned for DDR4.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 21, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> I mean VRAM as in Video RAM, not system RAM.  For sure, 3800-C16 and 1T is very optimized as far as system RAM is concerned for DDR4.



derp how did I miss that, lol. and nope my OC on vram is a modest + 400, im happy with 15,688 score, not pushing any further, very happy its all stable.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> my vram is fully stable at 3800 16-16-16-36 400 trf 16,000 1T at 1.42v (i am not touching it, ran many many many benches and tests and all 3 prime95's, OCCT, AIDA64, etc) very happy with it.
> 
> that being said, I did beat my old score, but i will never take number 2 slot lol.
> 
> @T4C Fantasy please update my most recent score


updated


----------



## mouacyk (May 22, 2018)

Yeah!  Finally did it: 8700K @ 5GHz, 4266-17-18-18-38-2T GTX 1080 TI 2176.5MHz/12636MHz = 16,647


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 22, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Yeah!  Finally did it: 8700K @ 5GHz, 4266-17-18-18-38-2T GTX 1080 TI 2176.5MHz/12636MHz = 16,647
> View attachment 101489


nice!


----------



## basco (May 22, 2018)

plz dont forget me T4C
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tasy-xv-benchmark-results.242200/post-3844576
TIA


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 22, 2018)

basco said:


> thx T4C for your work!
> could improve my score with gtx780:
> 1st run after boot / higher priority /
> 4770k@4400mhz / Nb-4000mhz / ram-2200mhzcl9 /gtx780-1227-1762mhz NVdriver-389.10
> ...


fixed


----------



## NicklasAPJ (May 24, 2018)

First try.

16697.

Last time I used timespy old drivers.

CPU still at 4.4Ghz, Ram at 3000Mhz only, can easy hit 17.2k +.

Will oc the CPU tomrrow and ram, + more on GPU.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 24, 2018)

NicklasAPJ said:


> First try.
> 
> 16697.
> 
> ...


crazy


----------



## NicklasAPJ (May 24, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> crazy



We see how it go tomrrow! Titan Xp so strong.

2077Mhz / CPU 4.4GHz beating, 1080 TI @ 2176Mhz and a 5Ghz CPU. that is sick.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2018)

NicklasAPJ said:


> We see how it go tomrrow! Titan Xp so strong.
> 
> 2077Mhz / CPU 4.4GHz beating, 1080 TI @ 2176Mhz and a 5Ghz CPU. that is sick.



it is all about that vram OC. i haven't tried to OC my vram beyond instability, I will try tonight, challenge accepted!  ill aim for 1624 like you in gpu-z and leave my core clock at a modest plus 100


----------



## NicklasAPJ (May 24, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> it is all about that vram OC. i haven't tried to OC my vram beyond instability, I will try tonight, challenge accepted!  ill aim for 1624 like you in gpu-z and leave my core clock at a modest plus 100



cant wait to see. I can do around 1645Mhz on memory, will do max overclock tomrrow  thats +880 --> 632.1GB/s


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2018)

NicklasAPJ said:


> cant wait to see. I can do around 1645Mhz on memory, will do max overclock tomrrow  thats +880 --> 632.1GB/s



We will have to come back to this thread when GDDR6 cards hit, and OC the crap out of those. I bet we hit 18-19k scores.


----------



## NicklasAPJ (May 24, 2018)

Broke the 17k barrier now.


----------



## DRDNA (May 24, 2018)

i7 7700HQ  GTX 1070 16GB DDR4 2133  >>> 8750    new laptop in the sig


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 24, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> i7 7700HQ  GTX 1070 16GB DDR4 2133  >>> 8750    new laptop in the sig
> View attachment 101598


now thats a respectable laptop


----------



## DRDNA (May 25, 2018)

Well I added a little DRDNA shine to it and the toothpaste trick and was able to produce this 
DRDNA  i7 7700HQ  GTX 1070 16GB DDR4 2133  >>> 8951




The shine is me putting the fiddle to some settings and the toothpaste trick is me brushing my teeth so I would be ready to smile for the results....lol


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 25, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Well I added a little DRDNA shine to it and the toothpaste trick and was able to produce this
> DRDNA  i7 7700HQ  GTX 1070 16GB DDR4 2133  >>> 8951
> View attachment 101635
> 
> The shine is me putting the fiddle to some settings and the toothpaste trick is me brushing my teeth so I would be ready to smile for the results....lol


updated nice score


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> updated nice score


*T4C Fantasy * you have done a fine and wonderful job with this thread, top notch and I couldn't have picked a better person to take control of this thread! Also the thread
*Post your Cinebench Score  * https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-score.213237/

is another one that has been tended to wonderfully and top notch!**


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 3, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> *T4C Fantasy * you have done a fine job with this thread and I couldn't have picked a better person to take control of this thread! Also the thread
> *Post your Cinebench Score  * https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-score.213237/
> 
> is another one that has been tended to wonderfully and top notch!**


Thank you  means a lot


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 5, 2018)

HD 5870 1GB



Close to GTX 560 (under the same settings) : LINK, so... pretty good for almost 9 years old GPU


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 5, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> HD 5870 1GB
> View attachment 102094
> Close to GTX 560 (under the same settings) : LINK, so... pretty good for almost 9 years old GPU


nice now we just need a 6970 to see how it compares!

Goals:
GTX 580
GTX 680
TITAN V
HD 6970
RX Vega 56


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 5, 2018)

i5-7300HQ
GTX 1060 6GB
8 GB DDR4


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 5, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> i5-7300HQ
> GTX 1060 6GB
> 8 GB DDR4
> View attachment 102095


added xD


----------



## FireFox (Jun 5, 2018)

Aircooled

1987MHz/5000MHz


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Aircooled
> 
> View attachment 102099


nice!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 5, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> nice!



When i bought my Evga 1080 Classified there wasn't any Waterblock for it i got sick an tired looking for one but nothing, i gave up and let the card Aircooled, even i hate Aircooled hardware.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 6, 2018)

XFX RS RX 480 - 1,288 MHz and R5 2600X at 4.0 GHz





Sapphire Dual-X R9 280 ^




EVGA GTX 660 Exclusive Superclocked
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2230/evga-gtx-660-exclusive-superclocked ^


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 6, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 102158
> XFX RS RX 480 - 1,288 MHz and R5 2600X at 4.0 GHz
> 
> 
> ...


i +3'd you for 3 scores in 1 post xD


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 6, 2018)

PNY GeForce GT 730
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1988/geforce-gt-730


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 6, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 102163
> PNY GeForce GT 730
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1988/geforce-gt-730


730 beats a 610 by A lot xD


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 6, 2018)

Also gets a performance bump with the GDDR5 memory on the 64-bit bus overclocked (bandwidth starved.)


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 6, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Also gets a performance bump with the GDDR5 memory on the 64-bit bus overclocked (bandwidth starved.)



yeah this game seems to love VRAM, I imagine GDDR6 cards are going to destroy all of our benches.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 6, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> yeah this game seems to love VRAM, I imagine GDDR6 cards are going to destroy all of our benches.


considering also 5120 cores next gen lol

Titan Xv will probably have 5376 cores max silicon is 84 SMs


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 11, 2018)

GTX 1080 FE 
GPU Vcore = 0,981V, VRAM = ~10 500MHz
Maks. boost = 2012MHz
Stable boost = 1974MHz
Max. temp. = 85C (w/modified fan curve for more RPM if 80+ C).


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 11, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 102300
> GTX 1080 FE
> GPU Vcore = 0,981V, VRAM = ~10 500MHz
> Maks. boost = 2012MHz
> ...



added


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 16, 2018)

Nitro+ Vega 64 out of the box Turbo Preset in Wattman


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 16, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Nitro+ Vega 64 out of the box Turbo Preset in Wattman
> View attachment 102475


done


----------



## Vego (Jun 21, 2018)

http://benchmark.finalfantasyxv.com...a6f70929e57&Resolution=1920x1080&Quality=High

does this count?

i didnt run it at low setting thoo


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 21, 2018)

Vego said:


> http://benchmark.finalfantasyxv.com...a6f70929e57&Resolution=1920x1080&Quality=High
> 
> does this count?
> 
> i didnt run it at low setting thoo


Needs to be 1080p standard full screen


----------



## Vego (Jun 21, 2018)

tommorow than 

1080ti and 8c@4,5ghz


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 23, 2018)

Ran it on my new laptop. Also included max temps of the CPU and GPU.


----------



## RadeoForce (Jun 25, 2018)

RX 470 4G @1350|2050 (timings from 1425 MHz)
i5 4670 3.6 GHz + DDR3 1600(dual)

Standard Preset - *6284*










High Preset - *4264*


----------



## ultrafx (Jun 25, 2018)

GTX 1050 Ti @ 1848/9008
Core i7-6400t (L501C289 QHQG ES) @ 3.6 GHz
16Gb(2x8Gb) DDR4-2400MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX C15


----------



## korn87 (Jun 25, 2018)

gtx1080 2152/11923
8700k 5GHz
16Gb 3200MHz 15-17-17-36


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 25, 2018)

korn87 said:


> gtx1080 2152/11923
> 8700k 5GHz
> 16Gb 3200MHz 15-17-17-36
> View attachment 103053


that 1080 is cookin xD nice fastest 1080 score


----------



## RadeoForce (Jun 25, 2018)

*T4C Fantasy*
replace please my result, on last actually driver version 18.6.1 - *6538* points on RX 470 4G @1350|2050 (timings from 1425 MHz)











Previous result - version 18.3.4, April, 26

PS:
best result is here, without any proof, but only for statistics 




And result from second PC
GTX 780Ti 1250|3758 + i7 5820X 4.5GHz - *7119* points


----------



## ultrafx (Jun 26, 2018)

Main system with latest drivers:
Ryzen 2700X stock
DDR4 2x4 G.Skill Ripjaws 2933MHz 14-16-16-34-52 CR1 (F4-3200C16D-8GVK)
ASUS STRIX GTX 1050 Ti @ 1860/9008


----------



## MoroZ (Jun 26, 2018)

i5 2500K @4.3
Corsair 2X4 Gb
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING  @1550/7800


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 26, 2018)

MoroZ said:


> i5 2500K @4.3
> Corsair 2X4 Gb
> Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING  @1550/7800


updated 

bed time! all scores will be added in morning from here on out tonight


----------



## Gorod (Jun 26, 2018)

7980XE @ 4.8
Titan Xp SLI


----------



## zimilaci (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I have a weird question,

I have a i7 7700k + 16GB + 1080TI and whatever I do I get only fairly high (max 5000 points for standard)  .... Afterburner shows that the GPU usage is maximum 40 Percentage (60Celsius max) and CPU is around 10% usage...

Gsync is disabled... any idea?
cleaned nvidia drivers / reinstalled / bios reset  and I still can't figure it out....

Thanks"


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 26, 2018)

Check CPU/GPU clocks during test (example : RTSS) and PCI-e bus link.
What MB you got ?


----------



## zimilaci (Jun 26, 2018)

Well, after reinstalling NVIDIA many times, it got better so I gave it a shot.

- i7 7700k stock
- 16GB RAM  DDR4 3000
- 1080TI - oc


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 26, 2018)

zimilaci said:


> Well, after reinstalling NVIDIA many times, it got better so I gave it a shot.
> 
> - i7 7700k stock
> - 16GB RAM  DDR4 3000
> - 1080TI - oc


Looking good and nice job resolving the issue!


----------



## zimilaci (Jun 26, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Looking good and nice job resolving the issue!



Well, I believe it is due to my failing CPU cooling.  It turned out that my Corsair AIO is letting the CPU to heat up to 100 Celsius where the throttling is obviously happening.

So yeah, looking for a new cooler for the 7700k ... any recommendation? 

Thanks!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 26, 2018)

Gorod said:


> 7980XE @ 4.8
> Titan Xp SLI
> 
> View attachment 103099


i dont understand how


----------



## RadeoForce (Jun 26, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:
			
		

> i dont understand how


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 26, 2018)

RadeoForce said:


>


so sli works?


----------



## RadeoForce (Jun 26, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> so sli works?


yup


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 26, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> so sli works?



Yeah sli shut work now. Nvidia providet a sli profile for the game in a later driver and it seems also to work in the benchmark.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 26, 2018)

CPU was at 4,5GHz.


----------



## levelord (Jun 26, 2018)

My result is* 6981*
ryzen 5 1600@3900
asus b350-f gaming
crucial ddr4 2*8gb 2133@3000 18-18-18-38-1
gigabyte rx 580 aorus 8gb@1450/2000


----------



## K2K (Jun 26, 2018)

i7 8700 4.4 GHz
Ram 2x8Gb 3000MHz
Intel UHD630


----------



## Justinus (Jun 27, 2018)

Well, I managed to get my daily overclock to work. When I tried to push a bit further, I appear to have broken the benchmark as it won't utilize more than 30-40% of my GPU even after driver/benchmark reinstalls and reboots. Pretty confused about that one.





Edit: I thought the settings for the thread were the same as the default settings, missed that I needed to change it to full screen. If I ever figure out how to fix it, I'll get a run with appropriate settings.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 28, 2018)

DRDNA  i7 7700HQ  GTX 1070 16GB DDR4 2133  >>> 9238



Not too shabby for a laptop, I just passed the spot of an overclocked *i7 3930K with a GTX 1070*  Desktop with my lappy


----------



## zimilaci (Jun 28, 2018)

short update  i7 7700k Stock
GPU almost stock

I tweaked my GPU a bit  it is not much but that is my current max...will try again on the weekend


----------



## ultrafx (Jun 29, 2018)

Same main system with new GPU:
Ryzen 2700X stock (SMT off)
DDR4 2x4 G.Skill Ripjaws 2933MHz 14-16-16-34-52 CR1 (F4-3200C16D-8GVK)
GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition @ 2000/12006






*T4C Fantasy*
Hey, can you update my last result? I just turn off the SMT on my Ryzen (so it run at 8/8 cores/threads), and get a little bit more points (14468 now) 
Thanks


----------



## zimilaci (Jun 29, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy ,


sorry, another update  maybe the last  but I really would like to hit 15000

i7 7700k @ 4.7GHZ
1080TI - oc.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 29, 2018)

I can probably do a little better. But it's still a pretty respectable score for a 280X. And I'll be damned if I let 'er get beat by a 1050 Ti.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 30, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> When i bought my Evga 1080 Classified there wasn't any Waterblock for it i got sick an tired looking for one but nothing, i gave up and let the card Aircooled, even i hate Aircooled hardware.



Surely you can top my score... squeeze some extra bins out of that core!! 

Classies are super duper binned right? I just have a lowly Gaming X...


----------



## ultrafx (Jun 30, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy i've been a bit updated here, 14468 now


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 30, 2018)

ultrafx said:


> Same main system with new GPU:
> Ryzen 2700X stock (SMT off)
> DDR4 2x4 G.Skill Ripjaws 2933MHz 14-16-16-34-52 CR1 (F4-3200C16D-8GVK)
> GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition @ 2000/12006
> ...


Will add soon


----------



## ultrafx (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks, but you should delete this, it's old and wrong result (i never get 14163) 



T4C Fantasy said:


> *@ultrafx R7 2700X GTX 1080 Ti 14163*



The only valid its 14468


----------



## Gan77 (Jul 3, 2018)

1080TI 1924/12700
I7-8700K 4,9/3600


----------



## Gan77 (Jul 4, 2018)

Please, update my result.
1080TI 1962/12700
I7-8700K 4,9/3600

Excuse me)
Update my result again.
1080TI 1974/12530
I7-8700K 4,9/3600


----------



## Gan77 (Jul 5, 2018)

And this is a new result)) Sporting interest)

[B]T4C Fantasy[/B]
*Thank you for the quick update of the results.*


----------



## BadFrog (Jul 5, 2018)

zimilaci said:


> @T4C Fantasy ,
> 
> 
> sorry, another update  maybe the last  but I really would like to hit 15000
> ...



You can hit that easily. Can u bump up to 4.8? I’m on mobile so images don’t load well so I can’t see your gpu clocks. Have you tried constant voltage curve in afterburner? I was able to get almost 2.1 ghz clock speed on the 1080 ti


----------



## derp (Jul 5, 2018)

1080p standard quality bound by CPU 




And here we go high quality just for reference (shouldnt be bound by cpu that much).



r7 1700@3.8 1080@2150/11600
If im not lazy tmr :drink: then i can try reboot->OC CPU->try bench again


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 6, 2018)

added


----------



## olegdjus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi 

• Intel Core i7-8700K 5200 MHz/1.376 V (Ring 5000 MHz);
• Asrock Z370 Taichi;
• Thermaltake Pacific RL360 Water Cooling Kit;
• Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti STRIX OC;
• Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 CMK16GX4M2F4400C19 @ 4400 MHz cl19-18-18-38 2T (VDRAM 1.43 V, VCCSA/VCCIO 1.3/1.25 V);
• Intel 760p 256 Gb (Windows 10 Pro) + Kingspec 512 Gb (games) + Kingston A1000 480 Gb (games) + WD Red 2 TB;
• be quiet! Straight Power 850 W;
• Thermaltake Core P5 TG
All drivers latest version.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 6, 2018)

olegdjus said:


> Hi
> 
> • Intel Core i7-8700K 5200 MHz/1.376 V (Ring 5000 MHz);
> • Asrock Z370 Taichi;
> ...


congrats getting close to Titan Xp


----------



## derp (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi there.
So i OCed CPU and re-benched
Now GPU load ~96% and still CPU bound 
FFXV kinda CPU demanding (1080p medium at least). 
1700@4.1
1080@2150/11600
12V rail power during bench 300-490W (GPU peak 245W, CPU peak 210W), have cooling at same rail about 20-30W consumption. Temperatures GPU 39C peak, VRAM ~80C, VRM 65C peak, CPU 60C peak, mobo VRM 60C peak. Need to mod VRAM cooling now


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 8, 2018)

derp said:


> Hi there.
> So i OCed CPU and re-benched
> Now GPU load ~96% and still CPU bound
> FFXV kinda CPU demanding (1080p medium at least).
> ...


added nice score


----------



## korn87 (Jul 9, 2018)

korn87 said:


> gtx1080 2152/11923
> 8700k 5GHz
> 16Gb 3200MHz 15-17-17-36
> View attachment 103053


replaced fans

raised the frequencies to 2164-2189 / 11923


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 9, 2018)

korn87 said:


> replaced fans
> View attachment 103691
> raised the frequencies to 2164-2189 / 11923
> View attachment 103692


Wow u should try the game in 4k the actual game if you get above 42fps max settings its faster than a 1080ti


----------



## Justinus (Jul 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Wow u should try the game in 4k the actual game if you get above 42fps max settings its faster than a 1080ti



I doubt that's going to happen. It seems like once you get to 1080/1080ti territory, the standard 1080p/medium settings we're using turn into more of a CPU/memory benchmark than a GPU benchmark. Those fans/extra clocks won't make up for the 1080ti's +50% memory bandwidth and +1024 cuda cores.

That's why I can't approach the other top 1080ti scores, the 8700k with fast memory at 5GHz+ is hard to touch.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 9, 2018)

Justinus said:


> I doubt that's going to happen. It seems like once you get to 1080/1080ti territory, the standard 1080p/medium settings we're using turn into more of a CPU/memory benchmark than a GPU benchmark. Those fans/extra clocks won't make up for the 1080ti's +50% memory bandwidth and +1024 cuda cores.
> 
> That's why I can't approach the other top 1080ti scores, the 8700k with fast memory at 5GHz+ is hard to touch.


his score did continue to increase with a higher gpu clock though, he has 5ghz on all of his benches i believe.


----------



## korn87 (Jul 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> 4k the actual game if you get above 42fps max settings


gtx1080 @2177/11923


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 9, 2018)

Nippin' at the heels of that low scoring(5083) RX 480. But I can pretty much guarantee I ain't ever gonna catch it. 

Damn fine score for a 280X though.


----------



## derp (Jul 10, 2018)

Justinus said:


> I doubt that's going to happen. It seems like once you get to 1080/1080ti territory, the standard 1080p/medium settings we're using turn into more of a CPU/memory benchmark than a GPU benchmark. Those fans/extra clocks won't make up for the 1080ti's +50% memory bandwidth and +1024 cuda cores.
> 
> That's why I can't approach the other top 1080ti scores, the 8700k with fast memory at 5GHz+ is hard to touch.


Agree. I tried 2177/11790 and score do not increase at 3.8GHz CPU. GPU not even hitting 100% load, sitting at some ~95%

*MrGenius*
1.73V CPU? What the point of tests like that?


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 10, 2018)

derp said:


> *MrGenius*
> 1.73V CPU? What the point of tests like that?


Things that make you go hmmm...?


----------



## olegdjus (Jul 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> congrats getting close to Titan Xp


I need a videocard with a more successful GPU


----------



## Justinus (Jul 10, 2018)

olegdjus said:


> I need a videocard with a more successful GPU



What was your card running at?


----------



## arni-gx (Jul 15, 2018)

gtx 1080 8gb - 1936/4514


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 16, 2018)

need more amd cards  like 7770 7750 7950 etc xD


----------



## natr0n (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## DarthBaggins (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## DRDNA (Jul 16, 2018)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 103977


Did someone get a new toy?


----------



## natr0n (Jul 16, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Did someone get a new toy?



This is my friends 1080.He gave it to me for a while until we build him a new 8086k system.
He got me a 980ti strix but can't fit it in my current case. I put that on my xeon server system for now.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 16, 2018)

natr0n said:


> This is my friends 1080.He gave it to me for a while until we build him a new 8086k system.
> He got me a 980ti strix but can't fit it in my current case. I put that on my xeon server system for now.


I have a question for you....What is the biggest thing you noticed going from the 980 ti to the 1080?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 16, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> I have a question for you....What is the biggest thing you noticed going from the 980 ti to the 1080?


less power consumption and better frame pacing xD probably


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 17, 2018)

And more problems with OC


----------



## natr0n (Jul 17, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> I have a question for you....What is the biggest thing you noticed going from the 980 ti to the 1080?



Honestly as long as the cards give solid 60 fps there all the same to me.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 19, 2018)

I notice this BM has the characters spawning in slightly different locations depending on what part of the BM is running in real time after a few runs observing it & different camera angles too. Is this intended by the devs on purpose?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jul 19, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> I notice this BM has the characters spawning in slightly different locations depending on what part of the BM is running in real time after a few runs observing it & different camera angles too. Is this intended by the devs on purpose?


Those differences also make a difference with scores as well, you can get a few hundred extra points depending on which version of the run you get.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 19, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> Those differences also make a difference with scores as well, you can get a few hundred extra points depending on which version of the run you get.



That's exactly what I thought too. Unless we are all running exactly the same pixel for pixel in real time benchmark, comparing results on the OP leader board is flawed.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 19, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> That's exactly what I thought too. Unless we are all running exactly the same pixel for pixel in real time benchmark, comparing results on the OP leader board is flawed.


Its not that big of a deal i ran this test over 30 times i went from maybe 13500 to where i am now on same clocks.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 19, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Its not that big of a deal i ran this test over 30 times i went from maybe 13500 to where i am now on same clocks.


I agree 100%...if you are getting big fluctuations in your score at the same settings then the system is the problem not the bench and probably due to the clocks being just a little too high and not actually stable, even though they don't crash there can be some instabilities causing the  score fluctuations for them who see it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 19, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> I agree 100%...if you are getting big fluctuations in your score at the same settings then the system is the problem not the bench and probably due to the clocks being just a little too high and not actually stable, even though they dont crash they can be some instabilities causing the  score fluctuations for them who see it.


Same with all benchmarks cinebench especially


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 19, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Same with all benchmarks cinebench especially


Yes Sir, no doubt but some people who run benches need to be reminded about this.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 19, 2018)

I'll have to post when I get my x299 i9 xe and OC the 7740x i got in the draw  I'd expect to hit amongst the top if I achieve 5ghz


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 19, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I'll have to post when I get my x299 i9 xe and OC the 7740x i got in the draw  I'd expect to hit amongst the top if I achieve 5ghz


Looking forward to your results! I hope they are awesome scores too!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 19, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Looking forward to your results! I hope the are awesome scores too!


I should hope so, I've got a 1080 ti ftw3 and I can't wait to see the performance boost over my current 6600k


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 21, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Its not that big of a deal i ran this test over 30 times i went from maybe 13500 to where i am now on same clocks.



Yeah, your probably right, so its presumed this is what the devs intended for this benchmark. That is no 2 runs will have characters in EXACTLY the same positions & camera angles will differ. 

OK, here's my run...from best of 3.

vga@stock


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 21, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Yeah, your probably right, so its presumed this is what the devs intended for this benchmark. That is no 2 runs will have characters in EXACTLY the same positions & camera angles will differ.
> 
> OK, here's my run...from best of 3.
> 
> ...


Fury x? Cpu bottlenecked by so much


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Fury x? Cpu bottlenecked by so much


He has a r9 nano for certain.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 21, 2018)

Just an FYI T4C...  

Aorus Gaming 7 X399 and a Threadripper 1900X are enroute... still deciding on RAM so it may be a few more weeks.. but.. least I am making the move to Ryzen.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> Just an FYI T4C...
> 
> Aorus Gaming 7 X399 and a Threadripper 1900X are enroute... still deciding on RAM so it may be a few more weeks.. but.. least I am making the move to Ryzen.


Why didn't you save for the 1950x? The entry level 1900x isn't too good.



Flyordie said:


> Just an FYI T4C...
> 
> Aorus Gaming 7 X399 and a Threadripper 1900X are enroute... still deciding on RAM so it may be a few more weeks.. but.. least I am making the move to Ryzen.


Cex had a 1950x for £550 once but I didn't have the cash lol.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 21, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> Just an FYI T4C...
> 
> Aorus Gaming 7 X399 and a Threadripper 1900X are enroute... still deciding on RAM so it may be a few more weeks.. but.. least I am making the move to Ryzen.


hopefully that Vega 64 scores high


----------



## shork (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Flyordie (Jul 21, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Why didn't you save for the 1950x? The entry level 1900x isn't too good.
> 
> 
> Cex had a 1950x for £550 once but I didn't have the cash lol.



Waiting for TR2.  Im hoping they clock 4.2-4.4Ghz. (16-core, not 32 core.. don't need that much HP)  Just needed a CPU to get me by till then.  Plus, the 1900X was only $289 for me, brand new from Amazon. lol.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 22, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Fury x? Cpu bottlenecked by so much


R9 Nano. Power limited although state of the art in 2015. 
For my gaming purposes atm, it's good enough @ 1080p/60Hz


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 22, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> Waiting for TR2.  Im hoping they clock 4.2-4.4Ghz. (16-core, not 32 core.. don't need that much HP)  Just needed a CPU to get me by till then.  Plus, the 1900X was only $289 for me, brand new from Amazon. lol.


Wow that's cheap as hell


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 24, 2018)

I suppose all those youtube addicts already seen this criticism of this threads benchmark?










No surpise this is Nvidia focused to benefit them...


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 2, 2018)

Dragged my old HP workstation out to upgrade the CPU, figured I'd run this on it.





Looks like this is the first "workstation" GPU on this thread.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 2, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> Dragged my old HP workstation out to upgrade the CPU, figured I'd run this on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


added xD nice first workstation gpu i think (in list)


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 3, 2018)

With my new toy, I have two more entries. The first was run right after I installed it.




With this next one, I overclocked my CPU to 4.5GHz, which seems to suit this GPU a bit better.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 3, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> With my new toy, I have two more entries. The first was run right after I installed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


added  nice


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2018)

My laptop: wiht latest nvidia drivers and clean install of Win 10 last night.  i7-7820hk at 2.9ghz (intel speedstep off and undervolted heavily to keep temps down).  and gtx 1070 almost boosting to 2000 core, not bad for a laptop.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 6, 2018)

I gotta say, that is a pretty impressive score for a laptop

But I can't bear seeing my gaming PC be bested by a laptop, so...
CPU at 4.5GHz, GPU boosting up to 2.1GHz.




My best score yet. Dunno how much further I should try pushing my GPU.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2018)

I would challenge you on this, as most 7820HK's can do 4.3ghz no downclocking, however, I had some issues with my heatsink and it only has one fan, just bought a bad model about 15 months ago. My fault. I have to leave it at 2.9ghz or temps go nuts on me.  lol

I got it for $1300 no tax though, so I can't complain. Has served me well on my many travels.  I probably will give it to my niece in 2019 or 2020 when I do my ultimate desktop build. Probably skipping the 9900k from intel and waiting until winter 2019 10nm chips before i do my next build. Hoping DDR5 ram will be out by then too, who knows.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 9, 2018)

Nearly 400 point improvement but with same CPU speed & stock VGA

Tweaking HT & NB frequencies pays off...


----------



## agenthunk (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 9, 2018)

agenthunk said:


> View attachment 105110
> 
> View attachment 105112
> 
> ...


needs to be fullscreen standard quality


----------



## agenthunk (Aug 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> needs to be fullscreen standard quality


I will do a lite as well.I want to show off.


----------



## LPide (Aug 10, 2018)

Might be a stupid question, but how does this benchmark differ from 3Dmark?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 10, 2018)

LPide said:


> Might be a stupid question, but how does this benchmark differ from 3Dmark?


Its free and you get a way better list ny me xD


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 12, 2018)

LPide said:


> Might be a stupid question, but how does this benchmark differ from 3Dmark?



Only in the sense that it is specific to this game engine.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 4, 2018)

Runs WAY better on Windows 7(as opposed to 10) for me. A run with the same settings on 10 doesn't even score  1/2 as high. Unless...you know how to fix the timer bug(requires a little dab of the secret sauce). But...that only worked with my 280X...for some stupid reason. Speaking of which, would you mind updating my score with that? Thanks! I appreciate it!  Anyway, I messed around for days trying to get it to work with my Vega 64. Total waste of time. Shoulda gave up and tried 7 instead MUCH sooner. 







Spoiler: How bad can it possibly be?



*VERY BAD!!! NO JOKE!!! 


*


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 5, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Runs WAY better on Windows 7(as opposed to 10) for me. A run with the same settings on 10 doesn't even score  1/2 as high. Unless...you know how to fix the timer bug(requires a little dab of the secret sauce). But...that only worked with my 280X...for some stupid reason. Speaking of which, would you mind updating my score with that? Thanks! I appreciate it!  Anyway, I messed around for days trying to get it to work with my Vega 64. Total waste of time. Shoulda gave up and tried 7 instead MUCH sooner.
> 
> View attachment 106325
> 
> ...


you now have the fastest amd gpu on the benchmark xD


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 5, 2018)

I ran this benchmark out of curiosity with CPU performance & had lower score with XFR2 enabled on my new Ryzen 2600X than with OC FX-8350 previously posted in this thread...


----------



## natr0n (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 6, 2018)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 106379


Damn, that poor i7 8086k, the vcore is so high on it


----------



## natr0n (Sep 6, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> Damn, that poor i7 8086k, the vcore is so high on it



It's an asus board with some fancy setting that auto clocks to 5 Ghz with certain cpu. I haven't bothered to manually adjust/tune it yet.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 6, 2018)

Ah, that would explain why it is at such a sky high voltage for 5GHz, as I'd expect like 1.3V for that kind of speed for all but the worst of those chips


----------



## CS85 (Sep 6, 2018)

2700X  & GTX 980 Ti


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 16, 2018)

2080 TI scores have leaked: http://benchmark.finalfantasyxv.com/result/

At 4K Standard, it scored 6590 (presumably stock).  My 1080 TI at 2100MHz/12600MHz scores 6267:





Looks like the 2080 TI scored was just lowered.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 16, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> 2080 TI scores have leaked: http://benchmark.finalfantasyxv.com/result/
> 
> At 4K Standard, it scored 6590 (presumably stock).  My 1080 TI at 2100MHz/12600MHz scores 6267:
> View attachment 106969


yeah stock to stock 2080ti is 1100 points higher


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 16, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Allow me to show what the old X58 platform is capable of when paired with a powerful GPU.
> 
> Tomgang - I7 980X- GTX 1080 TI - 12 GB RAM - SCORE = 12631







and heres my score on my X58 mobo with a 1080.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 16, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> View attachment 106978
> 
> and heres my score on my X58 mobo with a 1080.


needs to be standard quality.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 16, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> View attachment 106978
> 
> and heres my score on my X58 mobo with a 1080.



It needs to be standart quality and that is my old score. I got a better score here. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tasy-xv-benchmark-results.242200/post-3814729


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> needs to be standard quality.






sorry.
i thought i did change it to standard


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 16, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> View attachment 106980
> 
> sorry.
> i thought i did change it to standard


added


----------



## homa177 (Sep 18, 2018)

8700k-5.2грц-16гб-3866мгц-1080ti-2063\11400.


----------



## XuMuK (Sep 18, 2018)

AMD Ryzen 7 1800X @ 4.0 GHz
2x8 GB DDR4 Samsung OEM 2400 MHz @ 3333 (16-18-16-34-54-1)
Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti STRIX @ 2038\12800
*15027*
http://funkyimg.com/i/2LksA.bmp


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 21, 2018)

lets get some 20 series gpus up in here!


----------



## looniam (Sep 25, 2018)

if i may submit my raggedy old hardware . . .





fwiw, 3770K @4.6 980ti @1354/7000 (pretty much stock - boost removed via bios)

did much better OCing the cpu (duh - its 1080p!)


Spoiler: i swapped mobo to OC because of this!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 25, 2018)

looniam said:


> if i may submit my raggedy old hardware . . .
> 
> View attachment 107476
> 
> ...


added


----------



## looniam (Sep 27, 2018)

if may post an update please - "upgraded" to win 10 and got a bit better.





TIA and yeah,  also waiting for those 20 cards.


----------



## AstroSky (Sep 29, 2018)

So heres my scores.  Im new around here.  But im currently working on having the highest ryzen 1700 scores combined with gtx 1080 ti.     im liquid cooled under liquid metal on cpu and gpu.      Cpu is overclocked to 4.07 ghz.  Gpu is overclocked too but at a custom curve.    Ram is overclocked to 3466 and 14 timings with ram calculator for help.     

Temps on BOTH never go above 43 degrees at load.   

Iv done a few benchmarks and apparently my cpu is at the 100th percentile.       feel like i did good.  
I assume this is decent ?


----------



## os2wiz (Sep 29, 2018)

Here are my results on an MSI Gaming X (Twin Frozr) 1080 Ti and Ryzen 7 2700X at 4.2 GHZ

 on MSI X470 Gaming M& AC motherboard with 16GB G.Skill DDR4 4633mhz dimms running at 3466MHZ CL 15-15-15-32-64 on windows 10 Professional.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 30, 2018)

Best $5 I've ever spent...


----------



## max795 (Sep 30, 2018)

rtx 2080



Spoiler


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 30, 2018)

It's been a while since I last benched this and the newer drivers added 400 points to my score since March


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 30, 2018)

max795 said:


> rtx 2080
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice our first 20 series!, that cpu is a huge bottleneck though


----------



## max795 (Sep 30, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> nice our first 20 series!, that cpu is a huge bottleneck though


my cpu can't keep up i know maybe i change for cheap 6700k


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 30, 2018)

i5-4670k @ 4.4
980Ti @ 1454/1805


----------



## AstroSky (Oct 1, 2018)

os2wiz said:


> Here are my results on an MSI Gaming X (Twin Frozr) 1080 Ti and Ryzen 7 2700X at 4.2 GHZView attachment 107753 on MSI X470 Gaming M& AC motherboard with 16GB G.Skill DDR4 4633mhz dimms running at 3466MHZ CL 15-15-15-32-64 on windows 10 Professional.




hey man you should be faster than me.    Have you overclocked gpu?  have you tuned ram?   try to get that 3466 to cas 14 and you will be way above me.



AstroSky said:


> hey man you should be faster than me.    Have you overclocked gpu?  have you tuned ram?   try to get that 3466 to cas 14 and you will be way above me.


 

ryzen needs low latency ram more than anything..   mines at 3466 and tuned custom timing at cas 14    look up guides on how to tune your timings and trust me you will see tons of improvements in bench and in games (more avg framerates)


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 1, 2018)

Thr cpu IMC is the limiting factor I am a fast cl 15 CR1. Cas 14 is out of the question been there done that. I am mildly overclocking the gpu as that is all it will allow

I realized after posting the first run that my MSI Afterburner settings for power and core and memory clock had not been applied to the gpu. So here is my second run with modest gpu memory and and core overclock.



Your gpu and cpu are liquid cooled my Ryzen 2700X  is but my MSI Gaming X Twin Frozr is not under water at all. So that accounts for most of your higher score. I do not like having to submit scores 108p resolution when I have a 4K monitor. A better test would be at 4k. I will submit here even if that is not what was called for.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 3, 2018)

Okay,  e5-1650 at 4.7ghz,  gtx980Ti at 1475:


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 3, 2018)

Best I can do for now... time constraints....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 3, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> Best I can do for now... time constraints....
> 
> View attachment 107934


whats the exact model you have?


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> whats the exact model you have?


Gigabyte GV-N208TWF3OC-11GC 

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gigabyte-rtx-2080-ti-windforce-oc.b6111


----------



## korn87 (Oct 4, 2018)

89 degrees, 3500 r / m, 15600 parrots? How is this possible? I thought that the 2080ti is much more cheerful and colder.


----------



## RadeoForce (Oct 5, 2018)

korn87 said:


> 89 degrees, 3500 r / m, 15600 parrots? How is this possible? I thought that the 2080ti is much more cheerful and colder.


 Gigabyte WF3 in all its glory


Spoiler



там прямой контакт, разгон противопоказан


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 5, 2018)

I will try OC my CPU 100MHz more later. For now this will do.





@T4C Fantasy You happy now?


CPU Settings: 6950X @ 4.2GHz; 2.8GHz Cache; 3GHz RAM
GPU Settings: Afterburner OC Scanner Auto Overclock. I am too lazy to manual tune it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 6, 2018)

added


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 7, 2018)

Pretty good for Founders Edition repasted with Hydronaut 
2101MHz max. boost, min. boost 2025MHz, usual boost after heated for few minutes 2063-2050MHz.


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 12, 2018)

Found the sweet spot... CPU holding me back? This is all she has...


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 13, 2018)

Anyone here have the same problem like me ?
1080 Ti stuck at 50fps on 1920x1080 standard setting ?! GPU only work at 30% or so. Even my old 980 Ti average at 110fps.
Try various drivers / installing new windows / turn off v-sync in drivers but nothing help.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 13, 2018)

GPU : 1058,5MHz @ 1V (I'm using modified skyn3t's ASUS Titan Black vBIOS).
FYI : Max. boost when using stock vBIOS was 1058,5MHz... at 1.187V (lol).


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 14, 2018)

7740x 5ghz 1.3v delidded
1080 ti ftw3.




This one is probably much clearer.


----------



## derp (Oct 14, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 7740x 5ghz 1.3v delidded
> 1080 ti ftw3.


ru sure? i've gotten exatly same score on my ryzen 1700 and gtx1080.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 14, 2018)

derp said:


> ru sure? i've gotten exatly same score on my ryzen 1700 and gtx1080.


Certain. Unless I'm being held back by ram (32gb 8gb x4 2400mhz) or the fact I'm running a 4c8t.



derp said:


> ru sure? i've gotten exatly same score on my ryzen 1700 and gtx1080.


It's most likely I'm cpu bound here - the 7740x is similar to the 7700k and all the top scores are 7980xe's or 8700ks.

@derp try 3840x2160 high - you'll see what i mean by I'm bottlenecked.


----------



## derp (Oct 14, 2018)

*T4C Fantasy, *you miss-typed. *Xx Tek Tip xX have 1080ti *
Xx Tek Tip xX, im bottlenecked too with cheap ryzen.
Will add more results later.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 14, 2018)

derp said:


> im bottlenecked too with cheap ryzen.


Ryzen is still amazing value, this 7740x was designed to run 5000mhz+ memory under a custom loop - it's basically the single threaded champ chip before the 8086k and 8700k came out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2018)

Just doing a little rebenching with my newly arrived 1080Ti


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 16, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just doing a little rebenching with my newly arrived 1080Ti


Awesome!


----------



## derp (Oct 16, 2018)

my first try on 1080ti. PL default, so throttling. Dont even know what the average freq i had. And ryzen 1700@3.8 so much bottleneck on those settings





same for GPU, but OCed CPU to 4GHz and closed another game in tray

and this one ryzen1700 4GHz, 1080ti 2102/13500 (average GPU load during bench 92% cuz of poor clocked CPU)




This one for comparison, 95% GPU load. And 1440p nearly full load, but gpu clock 1963-2038 (PL) with 13500 mem


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 20, 2018)

Not sure if its an anomaly but i set my fans at 85% and re-ran the bench.... GPU temps never went beyond 52'c and this was the result.


----------



## derp (Oct 20, 2018)

Reflashed mine 1080ti for higher PL and 12000 VRAM by default, so OC is much easier now.
Did run with same GPU clocks (2102/13500), but OCed CPU to 4.1



Also tried further CPU OC and hit near 16400 points, but it was totally unstable  I need damn 5GHz CPU to make breach in the 17k points wall
PS still best result for ryzen cpu here


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 21, 2018)

8700k @ 5GHz.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 21, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> 8700k @ 5GHz.



delided?


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 21, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> delided?


Yes, but this was before deliding, saw about a 15 degree drop post delid.
still tweaking a little...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2018)

toying with a very minor OC till my heatsinks arrive...


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 22, 2018)

derp said:


> my first try on 1080ti. PL default, so throttling. Dont even know what the average freq i had. And ryzen 1700@3.8 so much bottleneck on those settings
> same for GPU, but OCed CPU to 4GHz and closed another game in tray
> and this one ryzen1700 4GHz, 1080ti 2102/13500 (average GPU load during bench 92% cuz of poor clocked CPU)
> This one for comparison, 95% GPU load. And 1440p nearly full load, but gpu clock 1963-2038 (PL) with 13500 mem



What is your 1080 Ti ? That memory clock is insane.


----------



## derp (Oct 22, 2018)

Enterprise24 said:


> What is your 1080 Ti ? That memory clock is insane.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 26, 2018)

@*derp *@*T4C Fantasy*
My result is invalid. I discovered my 7740x can't run my 1080 ti at x16 with a wireless card, going to remove it forever and retest.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 26, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> @*derp *@*T4C Fantasy*
> My result is invalid. I discovered my 7740x can't run my 1080 ti at x16 with a wireless card, going to remove it forever and retest.


I will change it when you do


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 26, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I will change it when you do


Thanks - as you can see the "active figure" is x8 - I'll have to remove the wireless card later or tomorrow and take a rerun, weird how I never knew all this time.


----------



## derp (Oct 26, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Thanks - as you can see the "active figure" is x8 - I'll have to remove the wireless card later or tomorrow and take a rerun, weird how I never knew all this time.


thats why i asked you if you all right, when noticed yr score with 1080ti same as mine at gtx1080


----------



## korn87 (Oct 26, 2018)

derp said:


> thats why i asked you if you all right, when noticed yr score with 1080ti same as mine at gtx1080


then six under 1080 turned up, I hope with the advent of cold to conquer 14,000.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 26, 2018)

Removed the wireless card, saw the gpu STILL at x8 then found this on the "specifications"
*@derp @T4C Fantasy *
Great job msi for gimping the 7740x even more than intel did.


----------



## derp (Oct 26, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Removed the wireless card, saw the gpu STILL at x8 then found this on the "specifications"
> Great job msi for gimping the 7740x even more than intel did.


oh man, just replace yr 7700k to something more useful, like 7820x or 7900x


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 26, 2018)

derp said:


> oh man, just replace yr 7700k to something more useful, like 7820x or 7900x


Nah, I'll just grab another 1080 ti, then get a 7900x and then custom loop.
(That's a lotta money)


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 26, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Great job msi for gimping the 7740x even more than intel did.



That's interesting.  Devil is in the details 





Edit:  What's messed up is I see the exact same thing for my 4790k... but my motherboard doesn't gimp the one 16x slot to x8 (unless I suppose, there's another PCIe device attached). Did you try a different slot?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 26, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> That's interesting.  Devil is in the details
> 
> View attachment 109416



Yeah it's sad, fortunately I paid £10 posted for the cpu after adding my £115 cex voucher to the mix - Still a shame.



Sasqui said:


> Edit: What's messed up is I see the exact same thing for my 4790k... but my motherboard doesn't gimp the one 16x slot to x8 (unless I suppose, there's another PCIe device attached). Did you try a different slot?


I've tried different x16 slots, I have no other devices installed, looks like it's a 100% gimp by msi, and the x299 tuf mark 2 supports x16 yet the x299 gaming carbon by msi clearly states multiple times it does x8/x8 or x8 and that's all, no x16 support for a 16 lane cpu.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 26, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I've tried different x16 slots, I have no other devices installed, looks like it's a 100% gimp by msi, and the x299 tuf mark 2 supports x16 yet the x299 gaming carbon by msi clearly states multiple times it does x8/x8 or x8 and that's all, no x16 support for a 16 lane cpu.



That's hard to believe for a "cutting edge" board.   What I don't understand is my 4790k spec sheet from intel seems to show only 1x16 lane PCIe bus, but my board supposedly supports 2x16 PCIe slots.

I'm getting wayyyy OT here, I"m going to start a new thread.  Apologies to the OP.


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 26, 2018)

another round of tweaking on the 8700k / GIGABYTE RTX 2080 Ti WindForce OC w/ bios update... Don't feel like I have the best performing 8700k, delidded and taking massive voltage for 5200mhz... EVGA DDR4-3200 may be holding me back a little as well, atleast that is what I am seeing from my TimeSpy benches.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 27, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Runs WAY better on Windows 7(as opposed to 10) for me. A run with the same settings on 10 doesn't even score  1/2 as high. Unless...you know how to fix the timer bug(requires a little dab of the secret sauce). But...that only worked with my 280X...for some stupid reason. Speaking of which, would you mind updating my score with that? Thanks! I appreciate it!  Anyway, I messed around for days trying to get it to work with my Vega 64. Total waste of time. Shoulda gave up and tried 7 instead MUCH sooner.
> 
> View attachment 106325
> 
> ...


I call this BUNK! either you don't know what your doing or your system took a shit.. My V56 mildly overclocked is pretty much in line with 10k

So your idea of W7 vs W10 is way off base mate


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 27, 2018)

Lets just say that if I want to play this game on my rig, I need a CPU upgrade, as a i5 6500 is a massive bottleneck on a 1080ti as it is almost 50% lower scoring than most of the 1080ti's on the board already. I also tested it with my brother's rig, which has a Ryzen 5 1500X @3.9 GHz and 2933MHz RAM and it scored 50% higher than my 6500 (neither run used any GPU overclocking beyond what precision boost 3.0 would do which is about 2060MHz )


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2018)

Have to update...  even if it only brings me up one score.  I have 2 weird modded bioses on this card, still figuring out how to max them out.  Bumped up my volts and power a bit and I got a bit higher boost...  I am running quality texture mode for this....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 27, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> another round of tweaking on the 8700k / GIGABYTE RTX 2080 Ti WindForce OC w/ bios update... Don't feel like I have the best performing 8700k, delidded and taking massive voltage for 5200mhz... EVGA DDR4-3200 may be holding me back a little as well, atleast that is what I am seeing from my TimeSpy benches.
> View attachment 109431


needs to be fullscreen





Nuckles56 said:


> Lets just say that if I want to play this game on my rig, I need a CPU upgrade, as a i5 6500 is a massive bottleneck on a 1080ti as it is almost 50% lower scoring than most of the 1080ti's on the board already. I also tested it with my brother's rig, which has a Ryzen 5 1500X @3.9 GHz and 2933MHz RAM and it scored 50% higher than my 6500 (neither run used any GPU overclocking beyond what precision boost 3.0 would do which is about 2060MHz )
> 
> View attachment 109442


full screen please


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 27, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> needs to be fullscreen


My bad.... back to the drawing board, I'll see what I can do next week sometime.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 28, 2018)

My bad @T4C Fantasy, here's a run with full screen


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2018)

Sorry,  crawling my way up...  quality texture settings again...  just more boost:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2018)

Is there anyone with an X79/3930k@4.5 or 4.6GHz or similar Xeon setup with a 1080Ti kind enough to humor me and run this bench?

Id like to know how my 3930k would of bottlenecked an 1080Ti


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 28, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is there anyone with an X79/3930k@4.5 or 4.6GHz or similar Xeon setup with a 1080Ti kind enough to humor me and run this bench?
> 
> Id like to know how my 3930k would of bottlenecked an 1080Ti


Not as bad as my i5 6500


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> Not as bad as my i5 6500



Sorry, your post just made me oddly curious 

Its more a sense of nostalgia as my X79 setup no longer exists but id like to know that if I was still running it then it would of done me proud with my recent 1080Ti purchase.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 28, 2018)

Well I think we can say it would have done quite alright , just have a look at Tomgang's score and that's a few generations older than your CPU


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 28, 2018)

I tried the benchmark for fun, one at Standard Quality setting, the other High Quality setting. At the former setting, I have a CPU bottleneck but benching it at High eliminated some of that.....I think, may still be bottlenecked though.



And below is at High Quality setting...




Whatever the case, I think if I were to run the game at 3440x1440, at highest possible setting, my i7 3960X @ 4.1ghz shoiuld do fine since my GPU would be thoroughly stressed,


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 28, 2018)

put in new RTX 2080 Ti, stock 6700K high performance mode
OC on 2080 ti

now i know its my CPU holding me back


----------



## derp (Oct 28, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> now i know its my CPU holding me back


even more then my cheap ryzen 



GamerGuy said:


> And below is at High Quality setting...
> Whatever the case, I think if I were to run the game at 3440x1440, at highest possible setting, my i7 3960X @ 4.1ghz shoiuld do fine since my GPU would be thoroughly stressed,


for comparison ryzen1700 + gtx1080 and gtx1080ti on high settings in 1080p. And 1080ti 1440p


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 28, 2018)

derp said:


> even more then my cheap ryzen
> 
> 
> for comparison ryzen1700 + gtx1080 and gtx1080ti on high settings in 1080p. And 1080ti 1440p


Well that "cheap ryzen" is doing awesome, I've been looking at them myself for ages as a crunching rig, never pulling the trigger yet - I might wait for the 7nm zens for that : )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2018)

derp said:


> even more then my cheap ryzen
> 
> 
> for comparison ryzen1700 + gtx1080 and gtx1080ti on high settings in 1080p. And 1080ti 1440p



Is that Ryzen OC'd though?


----------



## derp (Oct 28, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is that Ryzen OC'd though?


3.8-4.0 for scores above


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is there anyone with an X79/3930k@4.5 or 4.6GHz or similar Xeon setup with a 1080Ti kind enough to humor me and run this bench?
> 
> Id like to know how my 3930k would of bottlenecked an 1080Ti



Browsing through the results i think i answered my own question....

Gamerguy with his 3960X@4.1Ghz and 2080Ti. I think i would have been fine with the 1080Ti but that 2080Ti is definitely bottlenecked



derp said:


> 3.8-4.0 for scores above







@T4C Fantasy 

okay okay. this is the *FINAL* time im gonna bench and upload my score






Please move me up the ladder


----------



## Divinity (Oct 31, 2018)

EVGA Hybrid GTX1080 2000\5500Mhz. 3D settings(in drivers control panel) are set to default.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 5, 2018)

Yea.. yea.. its late.  This is with the RX Vega Liquid.

GPU Clocks-
1,800Mhz Core
1,010Mhz HBM2
---
CPU Clocks-
3.8Ghz (just left it stock.. out of the box)
---
DRAM
2933Mhz
14-14-14-34-1T

I will be re-running it tomorrow probably with 3200Mhz DRAM and 4.0Ghz CPU..  (Same timings)

Re-Ran it tonight...  4.0Ghz CPU = 10,472


----------



## abugaev (Nov 7, 2018)

Привет. Возьми мой результат.



Intel ® Core™ i9-9900K / ASRock Z390 Taichi Ultimate / EVGA GTX1080Ti Ftw3 /KFA2 HOF 4000 16gb /TT DPS G RGB 1000W / TT Core WP100


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 7, 2018)

abugaev said:


> Привет. Возьми мой результат.View attachment 110063
> 
> Intel ® Core™ i9-9900K / ASRock Z390 Taichi Ultimate / EVGA GTX1080Ti Ftw3 /KFA2 HOF 4000 16gb /TT DPS G RGB 1000W / TT Core WP100


our first 9900K


----------



## abugaev (Nov 7, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> наш первый 9900K :Д


Soon there will be more


----------



## K2K (Nov 10, 2018)

i7 8700 4.4GHz | Ram 16gb 3000MHz | RTX2070 Palit JS 2040/15700MHz

_1920х1080 SQ 14086_


----------



## homa177 (Nov 14, 2018)

И снова здрасте!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 15, 2018)

Old Score: 14850 / i7-6700K 4.7GHz 2080 Ti 1980Mhz 2133MT/s DDR4
New Score: 17862 / i9 9900K 5.0Ghz 2080 Ti 1920~1980MHz 3200MT/s DDR4


----------



## K2K (Nov 15, 2018)

i7 8700 | Ram 16gb | RTX2070 Palit JS
3840х2160 / Nvidia DLSS


----------



## btarunr (Nov 15, 2018)

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 15, 2018)

btarunr said:


> View attachment 110588
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Which driver version?
Seems very odd


----------



## btarunr (Nov 15, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Which driver version?
> Seems very odd



416.94. Stock 2700X and 1070 Ti. I'm using 32 GB dual-rank at 2400 MHz, with these timings:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 15, 2018)

Everything seems normal to me, you should be seeing 10k


----------



## derp (Nov 15, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Old Score: 14850 / i7-6700K 4.7GHz 2080 Ti 1980Mhz 2133MT/s DDR4
> New Score: 17862 / i9 9900K 5.0Ghz 2080 Ti 1920~1980MHz 3200MT/s DDR4


Now you know how intel bullshitting every year  Four cores is more than enough for any game and any user - thats what they said last year at 7700k release.


btarunr said:


> 2700X


aww, i wanna try 2700x too just to reach 17000 points
PS disable hpet, reinstall video-driver with ddu, try memory at 3200C14 or C16 atleast


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 15, 2018)

derp said:


> Now you know how intel bullshitting every year  Four cores is more than enough for any game and any user - thats what they said last year at 7700k release.
> 
> aww, i wanna try 2700x too just to reach 17000 points


Ff15 uses all 8 cores xD makes for a much smoother experiance there, im sure theres other games like it, i gained 3000 pts in the benchmark too xD


----------



## derp (Nov 15, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Ff15 uses all 8 cores xD makes for a much smoother experiance there, im sure theres other games like it, i gained 3000 pts in the benchmark too xD


even some games from 2014 have use of all cores on my ryzen1700. Is 9900k fine at 5GHz clocks? power usage, temps, stability is ok?


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 15, 2018)

GTX 580 3GB (/w texture problems :/).



Just FYI : This thing "ate" ~2840MB of VRAM on this card (according to RTSS)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 15, 2018)

derp said:


> even some games from 2014 have use of all cores on my ryzen1700. Is 9900k fine at 5GHz clocks? power usage, temps, stability is ok?


on day 2, 100% stable, in fact more stable than my stupid 6700k so far




click on system specs to see my build

ambient temp where pc is, is -6C im sure that helps



agent_x007 said:


> GTX 580 3GB (/w texture problems :/).
> View attachment 110607
> Just FYI : This thing "ate" ~2840MB of VRAM on this card (according to RTSS)


thank you for posting these old cards, you are a big contributor, not many like this benchmark but its my favorite and its not as bad as people say it is. its free and its posted to a public database for free unlike 3dmark.


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 15, 2018)

Happy to help 
PS. Better add "3GB", since standard was 1,5GB after all.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 15, 2018)

*@jboydgolfer 9635*


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 15, 2018)

i just obliterated this benchmark, overclocked GPU to 2055MHz and moved benchmark to my NVMe


----------



## AnomalouS (Nov 15, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> View attachment 110629
> 
> i just obliterated this benchmark, overclocked GPU to 2055MHz and moved benchmark to my NVMe



Yea you killed it.  How do you like the 9900k, I have one on hold at MicroCenter but I am hesitant due to heat concerns.  I have a 280mm AIO and not sure it won't be a constant battle for decent temps.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 16, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> View attachment 110628
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you killed it.  How do you like the 9900k, I have one on hold at MicroCenter but I am hesitant due to heat concerns.  I have a 280mm AIO and not sure it won't be a constant battle for decent temps.


i cant comment on heat since  my PC is in the basement and its a natural chiller -6C i dont see anything above 35C out of my 9900K at 5GHz all core with a H150i


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 16, 2018)

p1ngwe1 said:


> View attachment 110690


needs to be in fullscreen mode


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Nov 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> needs to be in fullscreen mode


OK.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 16, 2018)

3770K+1070


----------



## Divinity (Nov 24, 2018)

2113Mhz@1.013V \ 5500Mhz. Default 3D-settings in drivers.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 24, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> Yea.. yea.. its late.  This is with the RX Vega Liquid.
> 
> GPU Clocks-
> 1,800Mhz Core
> ...


Now wait just a cotton pickin' minute. We're just stating scores now...with no screenshot for proof? And they count? W T Flying F? What's with that @T4C Fantasy? Say it isn't so. Or say that it is. If it is I need to update my 3770K + Vega score to 18937. Go ahead and link to this post for "proof". I mean...I said it...so it's good right?

Oh...and BTW...I'd like to request, for the second time, that you update my 3770K + 280X score from 4888 to 5024. My post with proof is here.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 24, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Now wait just a cotton pickin' minute. We're just stating scores now...with no screenshot for proof? And they count? W T Flying F? What's with that @T4C Fantasy? Say it isn't so. Or say that it is. If it is I need to update my 3770K + Vega score to 18937. Go ahead and link to this post for "proof". I mean...I said it...so it's good right?
> 
> Oh...and BTW...I'd like to request, for the second time, that you update my 3770K + 280X score from 4888 to 5024. My post with proof is here.



I am pretty sure I have the screenshot for both. I just re-ran it right before I got off for the night. lol.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 24, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> I am pretty sure I have the screenshot for both. I just re-ran it right before I got off for the night. lol.


Well...it's the difference between beating my score fair and square...or not. So I'd really like to see that screenshot...if you have it. It's not even that I don't believe you. You have a LC card. It _should_  be able to beat mine(custom air cooled) any day of the week. Or you payed a whole lot more for nothing.

Anyway, it's no jab at you. And I mean no offense by it. But...come on...I can't effing believe he listed that score with no proof other than your word. What are we doing here? If it's just state a score and call it a day...I'm out. Please delete my scores from the list. This thread is just a god damn joke then.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2018)

Vega 56 flashed to water bios.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 24, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Well...it's the difference between beating my score fair and square...or not. So I'd really like to see that screenshot...if you have it. It's not even that I don't believe you. You have a LC card. It _should_  be able to beat mine(custom air cooled) any day of the week. Or you payed a whole lot more for nothing.
> 
> Anyway, it's no jab at you. And I mean no offense by it. But...come on...I can't effing believe he listed that score with no proof other than your word. What are we doing here? If it's just state a score and call it a day...I'm out. Please delete my scores from the list. This thread is just a god damn joke then.




Well, he can change it back to the screenshotted one if he want's.  I'm not gonna post a new score till I get my 1900X back from AMD. (and possibly when Gigabyte decides to fix the BIOS on the X399 Gaming 7 boards. They have a defective vCore readout.  On F10 and F11e if I set ANY voltage setting outside of Auto.. it feeds the CPU 1.55-1.6V. I had to downgrade to the F3j BIOS just to get rid of the problem. Its present in the BIOS's above F3j.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 24, 2018)

It hurts to se my score so low down the list now.

But i can still be proud of one thing, i still have the higgest score according to the older cpu used and that is still no to shabby.

Besides that, the old cpu still rocking in games and right now i play BF V and it pulls ultra settings in 1600P with fps above 80 the hole time. Mainly stayes at 90 to 110 fps.

But there is no douts, if i want to rank higher on this list, i need a cpu with a bigger bite. I know the gpu can* get me higher.*


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 24, 2018)

1600p? What resolution is that? Much above 1080p the cpu isnt much of a bottleneck. But you best believe that 1080 ti has a glass ceiling on it of some sort even at what I presume to he 2560x1440 resolution. 

I wonder how much higher fps would be, the _w_hole time, with this game considering it can use all the threads. I bet fps stays higher.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 24, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> 1600p? What resolution is that? Much above 1080p the cpu isnt much of a bottleneck. But you best believe that 1080 ti has a glass ceiling on it of some sort even at what I presume to he 2560x1440 resolution.



Its an old 1920 x 1200P monitor or 16:10. But thanks to Nvidia DSR i can get resolution higher so that its end at 2560 x 1600P. Even at 1920 x 1200 i get good FPS at around 100 to 135 FPS. and GPU load is also high.

Edit: This is with ultra settings in 1920 x 1200P GPU load stayes around 90 % load +/- 5 % and FPS at 100 to 135-145 FPS depending on scene.


----------



## Balazio (Nov 25, 2018)

Rock solid


----------



## derp (Dec 3, 2018)

waiting for rtx titan results here


----------



## Ware (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 10, 2018)

Ware said:


> View attachment 112251


show a gpu-z shot of that 380


----------



## Ware (Dec 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> show a gpu-z shot of that 380


Sorry I don't have a screenshot and the card, and it's not installed ATM.
It's an 'XFX 380X DD XXX OC'.  Factory OC at 1040Mhz core / 1425Mhz VRAM.
All 3 CPu are really close with the 380X.
The bottom right is an 'XFX RX 580 BE', if that is why you ask


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i cant comment on heat since  my PC is in the basement and its a natural chiller -6C i dont see anything above 35C out of my 9900K at 5GHz all core with a H150i
> 
> View attachment 110648


I am still dumbfounded at your score here... 
I am running my 8700k@ 5.2GHz and 2080ti with clocks of +185 and +1000 memory and you are absolutely killing my scores with +131 and +853.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> I am still dumbfounded at your score here...
> I am running my 8700k@ 5.2GHz and 2080ti with clocks of +185 and +1000 memory and you are absolutely killing my scores with +131 and +853.



Not really. He just has more cores/threads than you and this game/benchmark probably likes all the cores and threads it can get. Difference in CPU cache might also make a difference too.


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 17, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not really. He just ha2 more cores/threads than you and this game/benchmark probably likes all the cores and threads it can get. Difference in CPU cache might also make a difference too.



I don't doubt that two extra cores add some extra value, but damn...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> I don't doubt that two extra cores add some extra value, but damn...



Not to mention that he said its -6'c in his basement so his 2080Ti probably turbo's a lot harder.


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i just obliterated this benchmark, overclocked GPU to 2055MHz and moved benchmark to my NVMe





FreedomEclipse said:


> Not to mention that he said its -6'c in his basement so his 2080Ti probably turbo's a lot harder.



Based on his quote above, I am achieving higher gpu core and memory clocks.  2130MHz on GPU core and 7875MHz on memory.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> Based on his quote above, I am achieving higher gpu core and memory clocks.  2130MHz on GPU core and 7875MHz on memory.



But is your ambient temperature -6'c though? both your GPU temps probably differ quite a lot. For instance 1080Ti's start to throttle when they get about 50 or 60'c 

Though -6'c isnt a 'chiller' its a freezer. Im not sure if that minus at the start of his post is a typo.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 17, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For instance 1080Ti's start to throttle when they get about 50 or 60'c



I agree.

The only way To keep my 1080Ti at 2020 without trotting I need to increase power limit to 127%, max temp 90c, clock to 80+ and voltage 70%, i am wondering how it would perform after i Waterchiller it.


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> But is your ambient temperature -6'c though? both your GPU temps probably differ quite a lot. For instance 1080Ti's start to throttle when they get about 50 or 60'c
> 
> Though -6'c isnt a 'chiller' its a freezer. Im not sure if that minus at the start of his post is a typo.



I think 43c is pretty low temp and stable.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> I think 43c is pretty low temp and stable.



It doesnt matter -- T4C's will be lower.... and stable. (since you just wanted to throw it in there anyway)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> But is your ambient temperature -6'c though? both your GPU temps probably differ quite a lot. For instance 1080Ti's start to throttle when they get about 50 or 60'c
> 
> Though -6'c isnt a 'chiller' its a freezer. Im not sure if that minus at the start of his post is a typo.


yes it was -6 no typo, the basement has no heater and near the basement door with no insulation 20F




this was done at 3C this time


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes it was -6 no typo, the basement has no heater and near the basement door with no insulation 20F
> View attachment 112818
> View attachment 112816View attachment 112817
> this was done at 3C this time



Minus 6... Seen any penguins or polar bears walking around down there?


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 18, 2018)

I am on the cusp of 18k @ 17956... but my try hard is about to give up...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> I am on the cusp of 18k @ 17956... but my try hard is about to give up...


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 19, 2018)

8700k | 2080ti



Broke 18k.... a few more runs to go...


----------



## derp (Dec 19, 2018)

I have no problem to run this bench with 2152/13500 stable on my 1080ti armor (probably can go higher with GPU clock, but never tried, cos no different in score between 2100 and 2150 on my ryzen1700 and CPU OC gives me much more than GPU OC). Also dont need below zero temps around for that (btw have -20C just outside the window), run it fine with +25-27C around.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 19, 2018)

Show us some numbers, I prefer to see/read numbers instead of words


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 19, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Show us some numbers, I prefer to see/read numbers instead of words



If you insist, no suspense here...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 19, 2018)

its war now


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 19, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> its war now
> View attachment 112917


Guess I am making a trip to pick that 9900k up! lol. 
I knew you had a 19k in the bag already....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 19, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> Guess I am making a trip to pick that 9900k up! lol.
> I knew you had a 19k in the bag already....


im gonna keep trying xD


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 19, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> im gonna keep trying xD


Nice.  I am likely done with this bench for a while, pretty sure I have maxed out for now. 

What I am seeing is the turing platform is so hit/miss with scores.  my GPU stays at 43-44c max and same settings over multiple runs are widely varying.  Just makes me go hmm...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 19, 2018)

What a pity i don't and wont have a 2080ti


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 19, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> Nice.  I am likely done with this bench for a while, pretty sure I have maxed out for now.
> 
> What I am seeing is the turing platform is so hit/miss with scores.  my GPU stays at 43-44c max and same settings over multiple runs are widely varying.  Just makes me go hmm...


yes but thats normal for a game benchmark, well a benchmark based on what youll expect in games when done right, no scene is ever repeatable is what im trying to say i guess


----------



## Enterprise24 (Dec 20, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Yeah!  Finally did it: 8700K @ 5GHz, 4266-17-18-18-38-2T GTX 1080 TI 2176.5MHz/12636MHz = 16,647



Can you tell me how to test VRAM with memtestG80 ? Wanna test memory at 12600 but for some reason memtest only ran at 11600.


----------



## delshay (Dec 20, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Updated score, small system memory tweak, from 1600mhz down to 1300mhz but from CL 11 to CL7.
> 
> Gained some score.
> 
> View attachment 98959View attachment 98960



If what you are saying is true, then this is further evidence that a more efficient memory bandwidth is better than outright clock speed. But this is for another thread/debate (timings vs clock speed).

AMD FX-60/R9 Nano. Standard, no overclocking whatsoever. EDIT: Please don't add this to the list. I will upload an overclocked screenshot when I have time.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

Update


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 26, 2018)

As requested





CPU: 4.5Ghz

Card: 





No programs were closed with the exception of chrome. All game clients and chat programs including AV were allowed to run.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 25, 2019)

I used the same version as other cards I tested.
Boost locked to max. frequency I saw when using stock vBIOS.
Decreased vGPU = no need for higher TDP, I tweaked fan profile as well.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 25, 2019)

My 8700K Box.


----------



## petrovv111 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello! Cause of a low score of 4790? From 1080ti the results were similar!


----------



## IBRAHIM_007 (Feb 6, 2019)

* Stock I7-6700K .. but all cores run at 4200 MHz by default
* Stock MSI GTX 1070 X " Auto fan mode , fans runs only when the temp gets above 60 c " ) with stock MSI thermal paste +2 years old
* 16GB DDR4 3200 MHz
* Windows power mode : max performance
* Default NVIDIA power management mode (optimal power) in the NVIDIA control panel.

Here is my result :


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 6, 2019)

IBRAHIM_007 said:


> Here is my result :



Good score!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2019)

i hope to see many Radeon VIIs to put some red up there


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 7, 2019)

At long last, I've finally broken my old record and the 10000 barrier! New system upgrade is working great.


----------



## IBRAHIM_007 (Feb 8, 2019)

(Update)
- *Overclocked *MSI *GTX 1070 *Gaming X + Stock thermal paste +2 years old
- Stock I7 6700K but all cores run at 4.2 GHz by default.
- 16 GB DDR4 3200 MHz

Overclocking " GPU Core *only*" gave me a small increase ~ *+100 marks*
Overclocking "GPU Core + *GPU Memory +800 MHz *" gave me ~ *+1000 marks !* 

Here is my new result :
*10369*


----------



## ultrafx (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi  My new results 

Ryzen 5 1600 (stock)
2x8 @3200 16-18-18-36-56 1T
GTX 1060 3GB @2088/9300


----------



## olegdjus (Mar 6, 2019)

*• ASUS ROG MAXIMUS XI GENE;
• Intel Core i9-9900K 5200 MHz/1.3 V (Ring 4800 MHz);
• G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2х16 GB 4100 MHz cl17-17-17-28 2T;
• MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti LIGHTNING Z ~2040/16400 MHz;
• Custom Watercool system;
• Intel Optane SSD 900P 480 GB (Windows 10 Pro);
• be quiet! Straight Power 850 W;
• Thermaltake Core P5 TG.*

20300


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

i7 4770K @4ghz
2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 2133MHz
PowerColor Radeon VII (stock) + Adrenalin 19.2.3


----------



## RadeoForce (Mar 6, 2019)

i5 4670 3.6|1600(dual channel) + RX Vega 56 1580|850(Hynix)
CPU bottleneck, but for statistics


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 31, 2019)

Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming
Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4GHZ
16 GB G.Skill trident Z RGB @ 3200 MHZ
MSI GTX 1660 Ti Armor OC (+125 MHz GPU clock/+1000 MHz Memory clock)
Arctic 33 Esports Edition CPU Cooler





2nd run scored a  little higher set on fullscreen:


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 1, 2019)

Here's an even better result with my RAM set to 3400MHz:


----------



## Fizban (Apr 1, 2019)

Worse score than I'd hoped for, but oh well:





I expected to score lower than most of the 1060's due to it being a Max-Q model, but was hoping it might have come closer to the scores for the i5-7300HQ or i7-7700HQ due to cpu superiority, but nope, still beat by a mile.

That was stock clocks though, retested with a 100 mhz core clock OC on the GPU and got 5767. I might be able to break 6000 actually with a higher overclock.





That's a 175 mhz overclock, 200 mhz isn't stable, will try overclocking the VRAM though to see if that leads to appreciable gains.

Overclocking VRAM by both 100 mhz and 200 mhz actually lowered the score back into the 5800's, seems VRAM overclocking won't give appreciable gains, so that 5910 is probably about as good as my laptop will manage.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 9, 2019)

I ran it again with Stock CPU settings (Precision Boost enabled), GPU @ +115/GPU Memory @ +1000 and RAM @ 3200 MHz:


----------



## derp (May 2, 2019)

cpu fixed 3.2, ram 2666C19... VRAM 1GB limited.


----------



## NicklasAPJ (May 5, 2019)

The first test on RTX 2080 TI @ Water.

CPU only at 4.5Ghz atm.

Should be do able to hit the 20k tomrrow.


----------



## harm9963 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Bones (May 5, 2019)

First stab at it, no SMT in use for the CPU but will try it later and see what difference it makes.




EDIT:
And an updated run as promised - First over 12,000 for the list from an AMD card.


----------



## biffzinker (May 5, 2019)

MSI GeForce RTX 2060 Gaming Z 6G running OC above the factory OC.




Left it at default settings


----------



## SoNic67 (May 9, 2019)

I can't clock my GTX1080 past this... it messes up the game up after a few minutes. Power limited or overheated...
And I am confused about the actual frequency of my GPU. Asus utility is set for 1919MHz, but GPU-Z shows two different values (1920 and 2050MHz).


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 9, 2019)

^ That is normal my 1660 Ti does the same thing.
I OC in via Afterburner to 2070 MHz BUT it self OC's anywhere from 1960 MHz to 2070 as needed when gaming.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 9, 2019)

Mine seems to go above my OC


----------



## agent_x007 (May 9, 2019)

@SoNic67 It's quite simple :
With GPU Boost, you always overclock maximum frequency GPU was working at when default (can be easily checked by GPU-z load program).
Add +100MHz to whatever value your OC program sees as "GPU Clock" and you get +100MHz on max. frequency. Unless you hit Power/Temp limits at the start of the benchmark, you can assume your GPU will work with that speed.

Why you crash ?
Because your vGPU is limiting your OC (ie. Frequency/Voltage curve doesn't work stable anymore).
The hard part : Tweaking voltage/frequency to squeeze as much as you can while being under power/temp limits.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 10, 2019)

I gave it 6% (instead of 0%) more voltage and +120MHz (instead of +100) at GPU. Slightly better score... but still below what others have. At +130 it crashed the test.
Updated score:


----------



## Bones (May 18, 2019)

@T4C Fantasy You missed my updated run in my last post.
Here it is again for your convenience.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 19, 2019)

I have run the benchmark on High too... Just to see the CPU-bound factor.


----------



## yoyo2004 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## NicklasAPJ (May 20, 2019)

So did I get a little better score, still trying some settings out. and useing old driver 419.

Room temps at 26c atm.

Will get chiller for my watercooling system soon.


----------



## ida37 (May 31, 2019)

FX-8370
RX-580 Pulse


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Slightly better score with CPU  @ 4 Ghz:


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 14, 2019)

CPU @ 4GHz and GPU OC'd (+120 MHz GPU - +900 MHz Mem):


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 15, 2019)

View attachment 125001View attachment 125002View attachment 125001View attachment 125002


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 15, 2019)

R9 280X 6GB (1050/6000MHz) :




R9 Fury X (1050/1000) :


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 16, 2019)

Slightly better score with CPU @ 4GHz, RAM at 3300MHz, GPU +125/ MEM +900:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 16, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Slightly better score with CPU @ 4GHz, RAM at 3300MHz, GPU +125/ MEM +900:
> View attachment 125164


you need to try to get the best score you can before you submit, this is a lot of work with how vast my tables are, ill add your scores a week after you submit them.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 16, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> you need to try to get the best score you can before you submit, this is a lot of work with how vast my tables are, ill add your scores a week after you submit them.


Sorry about that, T4C Fantasy.
I was just tinkering around changing various settings over the course of a few days/weeks and didn't realize what a hassle it would be for you.
I won't be posting anymore since I think that is about the best I can get on this rig.

And Thank You for keeping your lists updated, I know they have helped me and a few others I have sent here so they could check their performance against the systems in your lists.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 19, 2019)

After upgrading the CPU, GPU, and RAM, this system's score increased by 601 points...

The GPU is a Radeon HD 7750.






We're getting there.


----------



## Agent_D (Jul 23, 2019)

May as well toss mine in, I'll update as I change things around over the next week.

Current setup:
Ryzen 3600X @ 4200 all core 1.3625v on stock AMD Stealth HSF (replacing with EK waterblock this week)
HyperX Fury 32GB 2666MHz @ 3533MHz 1.25v 18-21-21-21-41-1t (Stable beyond this but Infinity Fabric is not)
ASRock X570 Steel Legend @ bios 1.60
AMD Radeon VII @ 2000/1200 1060mv w/ +20% power level - EKWB vector block with XSPC EX360 radiator, EK DDC3.2 pump w/140 reservoir, 3x Noctua NF-A12x25 @ 1750rpm
Seasonic 750W Prime Ultra Titanium PSU







I'll post today's results, these will be my final ones for what I'm working with now.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## The Pack (Aug 6, 2019)

My Poseidon is very grate...+2000 MHZ VRAM


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2019)

i7 6700K @ 4.3Ghz / RTX2070 Super


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 1, 2019)

7980xe @ 4.7ghz HT off, 1.21v bios, 1080ti @ 1923mhz/5508mhz 0.925v



Without a doubt - I'm being held back by system memory.


----------



## derp (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi guys.
Tested today 3900x game performance. Seems out of all ryzen the 2700x is (still) best one for games. Out of 5 games benched 3900x were beaten by old 150 bucks r7 1700 (3466c14 ram) in four.
Just swapped CPU in x370 taichi, still same 1080ti and used same clocks as b4 (2114/13500). Also RAM is DR.
Here we go:
3900x@4.2GHz (auto) with 3533c14 1:1 RAM




3900x@4.3GHz 1.32v with 3533c14 1:1 RAM




3900x@4.35GHz 1.35v (which already not good idea) with 4000c16 decoupled RAM




3900x@4.5GHz 1.4v (thats a bad idea) with 4000c16 decoupled RAM




3900x@4.55GHz 1.43v (and this one insane already) with 4000c16 decoupled RAM




3900x@4.6GHz 1.43v (stupid game mode) with 4000c16 decoupled RAM



seems in this game more than 6 cores (8 exactly) still better for ryzen 

So 3900x need some 4.5GHz all core clocks and faster ram to beat old 1700 =)

PS i recommend listen to devs and not use above 1.32v for zen2. Already degraded my 3900x a bit in auto with those insane voltages out of the box  Just ran test in auto for 24h which ended by bsod and average core voltage of 1.397v during test (1.472v peak) with average CPU power consumption of 150w. Now i have 50Hz less stable clocks. 
PPS waiting for new agesa/bioses and hope for better performance in games and some workloads.


----------



## korn87 (Oct 30, 2019)

gtx1080 2228/12168
9900kf 5.1GHz + 16Gb 4270 cl16-17-17-30 2T




at the same time passed 3dmark tests 
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/40557418
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/40557518


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 12, 2019)

Do all my numbers look good? for my specs see hwinfo or under system specs under my name, its up to date.


----------



## ultrafx (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello again 

*GTX 1060 3GB* MSI Gaming X *@2190/9364*
Ryzen 5 1500X @3725 MHz
2x8GB Kingston HyperX @2800 MHz CL14-16-14-30-48 1T

*Score: 7197*
Benchmark ver 1.2


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Anatom (Dec 9, 2019)

Asrock X99M Killer/3.1
i7-5960X 4700 Mhz
Ram 3200 Mhz 14-16-17-22 1T
RTX2080 Ti 2130/16200 Mhz


----------



## ultrafx (Dec 18, 2019)

*RX 560* Gigabyte Gaming *@1450/8000*
Ryzen 5 1500X @3700 MHz
2x8GB Kingston HyperX @2800 MHz CL14-16-14-30-48 1T

*Score: 3438*
Benchmark ver 1.2


----------



## Fizban (Dec 27, 2019)

Got a new laptop, score seems decent.


----------



## RyuuRed (Dec 28, 2019)

b360m
 I5 8400
16 GB ram cl15 2667mhz 
ZOTAC GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition oc  1497  memory 3947


----------



## Fizban (Dec 30, 2019)

You used High Quality not Standard. Took me a minute to notice, but looked closer after being surprised that your 980 TI scores so far behind my laptop.


----------



## id3578363 (Jan 17, 2020)

Ryzen 3700Х STOC
Vega ref + Raijintek *MORPHEUS* II


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 27, 2020)

Standard:




High:




I play the game personally on high settings, 50-60fps.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2020)

Titan Xp "Galactic Empire" @ 2,02 - 2,01GHz on GPU (+20% power limit).
"Stock" cooling getting close to it's limits... CPU is way past them


----------



## The Pack (Apr 18, 2020)

The Pack - I9 9900K- RTX 2080 Super - 32 GB RAM - SCORE = 17082


----------



## CS85 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## harm9963 (Apr 19, 2020)

Testing  ram timing.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 20, 2020)

OC'ed CPU a bit more, this score from almost 2GHz on GPU (at ~1,03V).
@T4C Fantasy Small update ?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## harm9963 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Space Lynx (May 4, 2020)

whoever bought 1080 ti on its launch day was prob the best bang for buck gpu ever in history of gaming. seriously so OP even after all these years lol  oc's like a monster


----------



## harm9963 (May 4, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> whoever bought 1080 ti on its launch day was prob the best bang for buck gpu ever in history of gaming. seriously so OP even after all these years lol  oc's like a monster


* Loving Every Minute !*


----------



## Fizban (May 7, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> whoever bought 1080 ti on its launch day was prob the best bang for buck gpu ever in history of gaming. seriously so OP even after all these years lol  oc's like a monster



I wouldn't agree there at all.
Not trying to trash talk the GPU, it's a good GPU, but bang for buck has never been a big thing at the top of the spectrum.

1660 Super is my pick for best bang for buck. 1080 TI is 53% more powerful, but we'e talking a price difference of $229 vs $699.

1660 Super is newer, but even based on things from the same Gen, 1080 TI is 59% more powerful than a 1060, and the 1060 debuted at $250.

2.796x the price for 1.59x the performance is the opposite of bang for buck performance though.


----------



## Nuckles56 (May 22, 2020)

3600 @ stock
16GB 3200MHz RAM
5700XT boosting to ~1950MHz or higher w/ stock memory settings




HP specter w/ Ryzen 3500u, 16GB RAM
It's a nice lappy but no record setter. Good battery life though


----------



## RadeoForce (May 30, 2020)

R5 3600 4.3/3800 CL16 
RX Vega64 LC ~1700/1100 1.05v


----------



## Godsun (May 30, 2020)

CPU:   R7 2700X
GPU:   RX 5700 XT
Score: 12945


----------



## Zenux (May 31, 2020)

4790К 4.7Ghz
16Gb 2400Mhz
1080Ti ~2012\11930
Score: 14505


----------



## Arctucas (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Dirtdog (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Gan77 (Jun 1, 2020)

I9-9900K @ 5100/4700 HT Off
2x16Gb 4200 16-16-36-2T
2080TI 2175-2160 / 15900 
*Score: 20311



*


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Gan77 (Jun 2, 2020)

Minor improvements
I9-9900K @ 5200/4700 HT Off
2x16Gb 4200 16-16-36-2T
2080TI 2175-2160 / 15900


----------



## Fizban (Jun 5, 2020)

13k as the best AMD score is kind of sad. I actually think I might get close to that on a laptop I just ordered, will test once it's arrived, but I fully expect it to score 12000+, just not sure if it can actually match the Radeon VII's scores or not. (It  has a 2070 Super.)


----------



## Godsun (Jun 6, 2020)

Процессор: R7 2700X
GPU: RX 5700 XT
Счет: 13422


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 20, 2020)

455.41


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 23, 2020)

W3680 @ Stock (3.3ghz boost)
12gb 1066 DDR3 memory
ASUS GTX 1070 Turbo


----------



## Fizban (Jun 23, 2020)

Guessing the Xeon is holding back your score. I got 9241 on a laptop with a 1660  TI. Desktop 1070 should outperform my videocard.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 23, 2020)

Fizban said:


> Guessing the Xeon is holding back your score. I got 9241 on a laptop with a 1660  TI. Desktop 1070 should outperform my videocard.



Probably. I can run it again and see the CPU usage to make sure.

Otherwise, judging by overall performance scores what harm posted, the 1070 falls right in that area that I got.

Edit: Yeah, about same score.  CPU usage went from anywhere between 40% to 99%.  GPU was at full 99% throughout the benchmark.  Either way, it ran very well imo.  Now once I can get a proper cooling solution going with this CPU, I am gonna throttlestop this bad boy back to 4.1Ghz.

So I am not really all that dissapointed cause the other machine (3500X and 1660 Super) didnt score much  higher.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 23, 2020)

Shocked my laptop beat out the 1660 Super machine actually. I  thought it'd beat the 1070 due to having a superior CPU, but I wouldn't really expect a Ryzen 3500X to be outperformed by my i7-9750H.

Might vary a lot game to game, but according to: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gtx-1660-ti-mobile.c3369

A desktop 1660 super is usually about 9% faster than my 1660 TI. Desktop 1070 is usually 11% faster. Mine might be better cooled though than whatever techpowerup's results were obtained from.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 23, 2020)

Mix this with what harm posted: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...benchmark-results.242200/page-30#post-4293598

And it all makes sense.  The performance numbers are all exactly what tests are showing.

Can you post your full benchmark then?

Because judging by what all the benchmarks are saying, your numbers are way too high compared to what the average is for same setups.  Maybe your CPU is being taken good advantage of in this game?  But your score matches those with Ryzen 2600X @ 4ghz.  So who knows.  And I know those Ryzens are much better than my W3680.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 23, 2020)

I posted mine earlier in the thread:



Fizban said:


> Got a new laptop, score seems decent.
> 
> View attachment 140568


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 23, 2020)

Fizban said:


> I posted mine earlier in the thread:



Definitely good score.  Good processor and you mixture.  I recall back when ff15 was released it worked generally better on Intel. That hasn't changed it seems.  Heck, your cpu does better than a lot of the newer xeon setups from mine. And the 1660 to is essentially a 6gb vram 1070 in performance. The two trade blows


----------



## Fizban (Jun 23, 2020)

I think my laptops cpu beats Xeons due to higher clock speed. The game probably doesn't scale super well with extra cores by comparison. 9750H can do 4.0 GHz on 12 threads, whereas your Xeon looks to cap at 3.6 GHz.

Listings of base-clock tend to make laptop cpus look a lot worse than they are. ie. That screenshot says my cpu is 2.6 GHz, but that's base, all-core turbo is 4.0 GHz, single-core turbo is 4.5 GHz.


----------



## ultrafx (Jun 27, 2020)

Ryzen 5 1500X @3700 MHz
2x8GB @2800 MHz CL14-16-14-30-48 1T
*GTX 1650 Super @~1935/14000 (Palit StormX)* - https://st.overclockers.ru/legacy/blog/79837/181611_O.jpg

*Score: 7585*

So this card beat my previous overclocked MSI Gaming X GTX 1060. But It's hot today in my room, summer... This card can more, but need less temperatures


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> for my specs see hwinfo or under system specs under my name, its up to date.



Don't see your specs under your name.


----------



## ultrafx (Jun 29, 2020)

ultrafx said:


> Ryzen 5 1500X @3700 MHz
> 2x8GB @2800 MHz CL14-16-14-30-48 1T
> *GTX 1650 Super @~1935/14000 (Palit StormX)* - https://st.overclockers.ru/legacy/blog/79837/181611_O.jpg
> 
> ...



*@~1950/14200

Score: 7724




*


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi,
ThrashZone---10900k---1080ti ftw3---16716


----------



## Moonshield84 (Jul 2, 2020)

r7 3700x @ 4.2ghz (I think this is the auto overclock)
2 x 8 gb 3600mhz (enabled in bios)
evga xc ultra 2080ti


----------



## Fizban (Jul 5, 2020)

Beat the Radeon VII's and GTX 1080's, on the lower end of the 1080 TI scores.

Not too shabby for a laptop that was under $2,000 including shipping, tax, etc.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## DRDNA (Jul 28, 2020)

INTEL CORE I9-9900K,
EVGA GEFORECE RTX 2080 SUPER XC HYBRID GAMING ,
ASUS PRIME Z390-P ATX MOBO
 CRUCIAL BALLISTIX 32gb,
CORSAIR HYDRO H150I PRO RGB 360MM LIQUID CPU COOLING,6xfans push-pull
BLACK LIAN LI O11 DYNAMIC XL FULL-TOWER GAMING CASE,
 1600W 80 PLUS GOLD MODULAR POWER SUPPLY,


----------



## sounik (Jul 28, 2020)

gtx 1080 @ 2126 core / 6200 memory paired with r5 3600@4.55ghz and 3733/cl16 memory


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 30, 2020)

lowered some voltages






INTEL CORE I9-9900K,
EVGA GEFORECE RTX 2080 SUPER XC HYBRID GAMING ,
ASUS PRIME Z390-P ATX MOBO
CRUCIAL BALLISTIX 32gb,
CORSAIR HYDRO H150I PRO RGB 360MM LIQUID CPU COOLING,6xfans push-pull
BLACK LIAN LI O11 DYNAMIC XL FULL-TOWER GAMING CASE,
1600W 80 PLUS GOLD MODULAR POWER SUPPLY,


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 31, 2020)

17,000 boi's 



lil OC bump in the 32gb system raM and whala. I guess you could say I'm "just cleaning some clocks" lol TOOK OUT a 2080 TI'S dang

INTEL CORE I9-9900K,
EVGA GEFORECE RTX 2080 SUPER XC HYBRID GAMING ,
ASUS PRIME Z390-P ATX MOBO
CRUCIAL BALLISTIX 32gb,
CORSAIR HYDRO H150I PRO RGB 360MM LIQUID CPU COOLING,6xfans push-pull
BLACK LIAN LI O11 DYNAMIC XL FULL-TOWER GAMING CASE,
1600W 80 PLUS GOLD MODULAR POWER SUPPLY,


----------



## EmperorOfFinland (Aug 28, 2020)

So i decided to test my RTX 2070 Super GPU overclocks after i got my ram overclocked and cpu tweaked.
After crashing at +70mhz coreclock i took it down to +50mhz and it was stable after that
Running +1000mhz memoryclocks from +900 that i was running earlier for a long time.
So this is ryzen 7 3800x running as stock without PBO as i dont see the point on Allcore oc especially as mine does not hit over 4.2ghz on safe voltages.
I think this is as far as this system goes as im prettymuch at max performance for daily usage.


----------



## EmperorOfFinland (Sep 6, 2020)

So i was troubleshooting my Xeon X5675 system why it did not like to accept the 6x4GB (24GB) of ram. so when i got it working i just decided to run a benchmark on it after i got it stable. the result did surpise me since i was only 2500 points from the score of my 3800x computer with the same GPU. Pretty good from a CPU from 2011 that i paid 30€ for like couple months ago
I lessened the memory overclock for more allround stable setup but well. i guess the system does atleast work as expected.
The cpu runs at 4.4ghz with 1600mhz memory. GPU runs 50+ on core and 900+ on memory.


----------



## harm9963 (Sep 6, 2020)

Next post with 3090 ! coming soon


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 13, 2020)

ill only submit 30 series cards from now on and 6000 series cards.

been busy and will continue to be but im curious how new things perform


----------



## olegdjus (Oct 13, 2020)

I decided to update the result to 2080 Ti. Now I will make more on the game pc with 3080.

*• ASUS ROG MAXIMUS XII EXTREME;
• Intel Core i9-10900K 5100 MHz (Ring 4700 MHz);
• G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2х16 GB 4300 MHz cl16-17-17-34 2T;
• ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 TUF Gaming OC 2055/21600 MHz 0.95 V;
• Custom watercool system (MO-RA 420 Pro);
• Intel Optane SSD 900P 480 GB (Windows 10 Pro) + 5 TB SSD;
• ASUS ROG-THOR-1200P;
• PHANTEKS Eclipse P400A White TG.*


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 13, 2020)

olegdjus said:


> I decided to update the result to 2080 Ti. Now I will make more on the game pc with 3080.
> 
> *• ASUS ROG MAXIMUS XII EXTREME;
> • Intel Core i9-10900K 5100 MHz (Ring 4700 MHz);
> ...


Why u downgrade cpu when upgrade gpu?


----------



## olegdjus (Oct 15, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Why u downgrade cpu when upgrade gpu?


That's 2 different PC


----------



## olegdjus (Nov 8, 2020)

*• ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (Wi-Fi);
• AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 4900-4750 MHz;
• G.Skill Trident Z (F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW) 2x16 GB 3733 MHz CL14;
• ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 TUF;
• Custom watercool;
• Corsair RM1000i;
• LD PC-V4* 
21974


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 15, 2020)

Stock cooling for GPU :


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 15, 2020)

I have to assume looking at these scores that this benchmark/game doesn't utilize multiple graphics cards :-(

Not a true indicator of the actual power of many of these systems including mine if not. Seems like a lot of games are moving away from multi-gpu support but personally I'm not sure why. 

I use my machine as a space heater that pays me back and draws less current than an actual space heater... Nicehash you my only friend..$


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Agent_D (Dec 22, 2020)

AMD Ryzen 5800X @ stock
ASRock B550 Taichi - Bios 1.70
32GB G.Skill (4x8GB SR) DDR4 3600MHz 16-16-16-36
ASRock Radeon 6900XT
Seasonic Titanium 750w

---------------------------

*6900XT @ stock - SAM On*





---------------------------

*6900XT @ Auto Undervolt - SAM On




*

---------------------------

*6900XT @ Rage Mode - SAM On




*


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 22, 2020)

lazord00d said:


> I have to assume looking at these scores that this benchmark/game doesn't utilize multiple graphics cards :-(
> 
> Not a true indicator of the actual power of many of these systems including mine if not. Seems like a lot of games are moving away from multi-gpu support but personally I'm not sure why.
> 
> I use my machine as a space heater that pays me back and draws less current than an actual space heater... Nicehash you my only friend..$



MGPU is dead and has been dying since 2015. Why? Not economically feasible. Look at today, there are wafer/fab shortages everywhere - but even beyond that, it was always a wasteful practice (scaling/overhead perf loss, two PCBs, two coolers, two chips). What did you really get: a higher TCO, worse frametimes and driver support, and sometimes NO support giving you half performance for your money, higher temps on the cards themselves limiting OC ability (and limited anyway to the slowest card), the list is long. And what are the pros (for gaming)? OK you can waste twice as much money on GPUs every gen - that's really it. We had an idea of it being cheaper at some point in time because two lower end GPUs would be faster than the single high end one... but yeah, its really just a meagre discount for a host of issues.

It does look awesome in a system though. Yes. It really does  Even just monitoring two GPUs is more fun than one. But yeah. Geek hobbies like that don't last unless you really make an effort to preserve them.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> MGPU is dead and has been dying since 2015.


Not to mention this a less than reliable test depending on how many times you run it


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 22, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Not to mention this a less than reliable test depending on how many times you run it



This bench is like the Geekbench for gaming really. Pretty unreliable and can be manipulated.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> This bench is like the Geekbench for gaming really. Pretty unreliable and can be manipulated.


 This guy gets it!


----------



## lazord00d (Dec 22, 2020)

I'd agree on a lot of that.. I have 2x rx590s that I paid $145 each for 1 year ago.. they sell for over $200 now when you can find them new. Even used on ebay they're worth more than I paid.. so I gained value, at least temporarily. Which used to be unheard of in the computing world. Also I mine with my cards so the more the merrier, and I run them stock except undervolted so they don't run hot.. with the market the way it's been I've been churning out a fair bit of coin with this and a couple other systems. The actual OPS ability of any given system isn't reflected well in this benchmark, which was my point.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> This bench is like the Geekbench for gaming really. Pretty unreliable and can be manipulated.


Put this in the bin with Userbench......

.... but hey, some are glutton's for punishment and want to start duplicate threads on the same jenky ass benchmark... what can you do, eh? Reporting dupe threads in this section hasn't worked out so far.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2020)

In a way it's a shame, SLi/Crossfire used to be a gateway to performance for those who didn't want to, or couldn't spend big $$$ on a GPU, don't or can't buy a HD7970, then buy a HD7870, save up or wait and then maybe a year later add another for 7970+ performance but as some have said, that kind of went out the window with some people buying two more powerful cards at a time as well as it seemed less games being developed that would support MGPU.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 23, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> This bench is like the Geekbench for gaming really. Pretty unreliable and can be manipulated.


tl:dr all benchmarks are unreliable

CB is easily manipulated too, this benchmark is affected by both cpu and gpu like 3dmark which all of these benchmarks including 3dmark ranges heavily after each test. none are perfect, but as a person doing all these threads none of that is valid  since they all have this issue, my 9900K in CB can range off 1k off a score on small changes and can range between 100 to 500 on no change, and 3dmark is just as ridiculous. Just find a good score and it will be good, ram speeds also affect the scores in this benchmark.

as far as it being a trash benchmark everyone says it is, so i guess it is by their standards, but it looks better than most benchmarks and gives you something to look at like 3dmark.


----------



## Agent_D (Dec 24, 2020)

AMD Ryzen 5800X @ stock
ASRock B550 Taichi - Bios 1.70
32GB G.Skill (4x8GB SR) DDR4 3600MHz 16-16-16-36
Gigabyte (reference style) Radeon 6800
Seasonic Titanium 750w

Testing with stock 6800 HSF and with 6900XT 2.75 slot HSF

---------------------------

*6800 @ Stock - SAM On*






---------------------------

*6800 @ Auto Undervolt - SAM On*






---------------------------

*6800 w/ 6900XT HSF - Stock - SAM On*






---------------------------

*6800 w/ 6900XT HSF - Auto Undervolt - SAM On*






---------------------------

*6800 w/ 6900XT HSF - Frequency slider set to 2600MHz (max) - SAM On*






---------------------------

*6800 w/ 6900XT HSF - Frequency slider set to 2600MHz (max) and VRAM slider set to 2150MHz (max) - SAM On*






---------------------------

This was a fun experiment and the temperature drops from putting on the 6900XT 2.75 slot HSF were significant; even with frequency and memory sliders set to max, it saw ~10C temp drops over the stock HSF and at stock and auto undervolt settings, it was 15-20C cooler.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 24, 2020)

Agent_D said:


> AMD Ryzen 5800X @ stock
> ASRock B550 Taichi - Bios 1.70
> 32GB G.Skill (4x8GB SR) DDR4 3600MHz 16-16-16-36
> Gigabyte (reference style) Radeon 6800
> ...


 did you optimize the 6900 XT too to try and beat the 3080s?


----------



## Agent_D (Dec 24, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> did you optimize the 6900 XT too to try and beat the 3080s?



I did not; I only had the 6900XT for 2 days as I was holding onto it for a friend, so I just did some brief testing.


----------



## KevsXP (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Justinus (Jan 28, 2021)

5950x stock, SAM enabled, 6900xt on EK block sustaining around 2600 MHz core, 2075 mem.

This is the stable overclock I'm currently testing. CPU effective clockspeed never broke 4 GHz so I'm not sure PBO/CO tuning would help, but I'll throw a config on there and re-run later.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 28, 2021)

Justinus said:


> 5950x stock, SAM enabled, 6900xt on EK block sustaining around 2600 MHz core, 2075 mem.
> 
> This is the stable overclock I'm currently testing. CPU effective clockspeed never broke 4 GHz so I'm not sure PBO/CO tuning would help, but I'll throw a config on there and re-run later.
> 
> View attachment 185854




that is one insane setup.... very nice man! I have the baby brother to your rig... 5600x and rx 6800 non-xt... OC's on both... SAM enabled

I got  19,635 score.  not bad considering I paid MSRP for everything


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 28, 2021)

10850k & RX 6800 - Stock clocks, Resizable BAR (SAM) enabled.


----------



## Det0x (Jan 28, 2021)

*• ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (Wi-Fi);
• AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ curve optimizer -30 allcore 
• G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZN 4x8 GB 3800MHz CL14;
• MSI SuprimX with stock bios and cooling (max 450w)*

22560 points



I'll be back when Nvidia finally manage to enable SAM for their graphic cards..


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 28, 2021)

Went from 15000 with a 5800X to 15369 with a 5950x .



Det0x said:


> *• ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (Wi-Fi);
> • AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ curve optimizer -30 allcore
> • G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZN 4x8 GB 3800MHz CL14;
> • MSI SuprimX with stock bios and cooling (max 450w)*
> ...





With SAM ,went from 15369 to 15601.


----------



## Det0x (Jan 28, 2021)

harm9963 said:


> Went from 15000 with a 5800X to 15369 with a 5950x .
> 
> 
> View attachment 185881
> With SAM ,went from 15369 to 15601.


Nvidia need to enable SAM in their drivers..



> The driver is said to launch in late February so around the same time as the availability of the GeForce RTX 3060 graphics card.











						NVIDIA Announces Resizable-BAR Support For GeForce RTX 30 GPUs on Both Desktop & Notebook Platforms Powered By Intel & AMD CPUs
					

NVIDIA has finally announced its support for the Resizable-BAR feature on its GeForce RTX 30 series graphics cards.




					wccftech.com


----------



## Fizban (Jan 28, 2021)

Hmm, looks like I still have the top laptop score in the thread. Ordered a new laptop, curious to see how it fares. Should easily beat my current score of 13,330. This one has a 10875H and a 2070 Super, new one has a Ryzen 5900HX and a 3080 Max-P.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 28, 2021)

harm9963 said:


> Went from 15000 with a 5800X to 15369 with a 5950x .
> 
> 
> View attachment 185881
> With SAM ,went from 15369 to 15601.


Hi,
Yep last couple of asus bios have added support.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 28, 2021)

My humble attempt, this benchmark love high CPU clocks, my R9 3900X is falling behind, but it's good enough for me....


----------



## Justinus (Jan 29, 2021)

A quick and dirty PBO/CO setup, even with lower GPU clocks (due to stability) at 2600 core (sustains ~2550) and 2050 mem.

Barely any effect, but something.


----------



## Fizban (Feb 14, 2021)

Fizban said:


> Hmm, looks like I still have the top laptop score in the thread. Ordered a new laptop, curious to see how it fares. Should easily beat my current score of 13,330. This one has a 10875H and a 2070 Super, new one has a Ryzen 5900HX and a 3080 Max-P.


Yeah, I canceled that shit. Asus dropped the ball in too many ways to even consider buying what I had wanted to.

Did buy a new laptop though, but i7-10875H + 3080.


----------



## Fizban (Feb 17, 2021)

Had hoped for bigger gains, but solid result I suppose.


----------



## Det0x (Feb 20, 2021)

Close but no sigar 

*ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (Wi-Fi)
AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 
G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZN 4x8 GB 3800MHz CL14;
MSI SuprimX with stock bios and cooling (max 450w)*



Still waiting for the Nvidia SAM.. 
Navi seems much stronger than ampere in this benchmark.


----------



## Fizban (Feb 20, 2021)

I have resizable bar already on my laptop.


----------



## Slothkingston (May 3, 2021)

This is a really fun benchmark.  I've never seen one which benefits so much from a memory clock OC.  I know my 1070 is past his prime, but I can still have a little fun with him whilst I wait for some stock of new cards to arrive on UK shores!
GTX 1070
i5-9600k OC to 5.0ghz
MSI Z390-A pro
2 x 8gb 3200 DDR4 CL16


----------



## Det0x (Jun 19, 2021)

Finally managed to break 23k in score with a 3090


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 19, 2021)

Slothkingston said:


> This is a really fun benchmark.  I've never seen one which benefits so much from a memory clock OC.  I know my 1070 is past his prime, but I can still have a little fun with him whilst I wait for some stock of new cards to arrive on UK shores!
> GTX 1070
> i5-9600k OC to 5.0ghz
> MSI Z390-A pro
> 2 x 8gb 3200 DDR4 CL16




my gtx 1070 laptop has extremely low ram - 2133... and can't be oc'd really...

my score is below... yeah not very good lol...  8071... so im losing like 2300 points total by being on laptop. I might be able to get another 1k points once I do my cooling mods next week and OC the gpu/cpu.  we will see.


----------



## Awwwyeahhhbaby (Jun 19, 2021)

Ryzen 9 5900x, PBO semi-tweaked and watercooled Red Devil 6900xt at 2700mhz, IF and 32GB ram @ 3733mhz


----------



## arni-gx (Jun 19, 2021)

edit.......





after upgrade......  all default clock cpu, ram, gpu.....


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 19, 2021)

arni-gx said:


> after upgrade......  all default clock cpu, ram, gpu.....




problem is your first score was done under "high quality" your second score was done under "standard quality" that skews the results.


----------



## arni-gx (Jun 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> problem is your first score was done under "high quality" your second score was done under "standard quality" that skews the results.


ok, that post it has fixed.......


----------



## Agent_D (Jun 27, 2021)

Hadn't had a chance to test with the new ASRock 6800XT Taichi; probably a bit more to squeeze out, but this is a good spot for it.


----------



## alfilferoz (Jun 27, 2021)

Benchmark 9191   Ryzen 5 1600AF 3800Mhz DDR4 3066Mhz MSI 1660 SUPER Gaming X OC


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 28, 2021)

alfilferoz said:


> Benchmark 9191   Ryzen 5 1600AF 3800Mhz DDR4 3066Mhz MSI 1660 SUPER Gaming X OC



that's a good score. that's about right on target what you should be getting.  my gtx 1070 laptop gets about 9200.


----------



## Det0x (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't think i can squeeze anymore out of my current setup.. But i'm happy with the results considering stock cooling and bios on the graphic card


----------



## ibace (Jul 10, 2021)

Here's mine...and still haven't figured out how to get full performance from my system...seems to be an issue with the M/B...ram is only running at 2666...and I'm sure a decent improvement would be evident if I could only get my ram to run at its' default setting of 3600...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 12, 2021)

Endwalker Benchmark is out, but the official endwalker bench thread is for 1440p only. I only run 1080p.

here is my score on max preset and 1080p fullscreen with my gtx 1070 laptop.  I most likely will play the game not on maximum though, probably 1080p High Desktop - and maybe turn off one or two setting to sqeeze out max frames, I'd really like to get 120-165 fps consistently. currently I already do so hopefully Endwalker doesn't change much.  GTX 1070 can still hold its own. at least in 4 man dungeons, etc.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Endwalker Benchmark is out, but the official endwalker bench thread is for 1440p only. I only run 1080p.
> 
> here is my score on max preset and 1080p fullscreen with my gtx 1070 laptop.  I most likely will play the game not on maximum though, probably 1080p High Desktop - and maybe turn off one or two setting to sqeeze out max frames, I'd really like to get 120-165 fps consistently. currently I already do so hopefully Endwalker doesn't change much.  GTX 1070 can still hold its own. at least in 4 man dungeons, etc.


Hey @lynx29  you can turn on dynamic super resolution on your 1080p monitor and then easily do the benchmark in 1440p if you want.....GL


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 12, 2021)

I might give it a go... but I prefer high frames more than resolution so I doubt I go that route. high laptop preset at 1080p borderless below... it looks pretty good too... this may be the route I go at launch.  I might tinker in Nvidia control panel with the new Sharpening feature, to see if I can get it a bit sharper without any hit to FPS


----------



## RadeoForce (Jul 14, 2021)

RX Vega 64 ~1680/1108(+timings)
R5 3600 4.55 GHz (fix)
Crucial Ballistix 2x8 3000 CL15 @ 3800 CL15 (Micron E-die)
ASUS TUF B450-pro gaming


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 17, 2021)

Seems ok...


----------



## HDR247 (Jul 27, 2021)

Aorus RX 6900 XT Master 2642/2150 FT2 v1.162
AMD Ryzen 9 5950X PBO on


----------



## arni-gx (Jul 28, 2021)

1st time, new vga......


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 28, 2021)

arni-gx said:


> 1st time, new vga......



Seems your cpu/ram is bottlenecking you hard even stock your score should be 20k+


----------



## arni-gx (Jul 29, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Seems your cpu/ram is bottlenecking you hard even stock your score should be 20k+


well, i love all stock or default clock.......


----------



## Det0x (Aug 22, 2021)

Last update from me, i hope (for the fourth time )


----------



## ibace (Sep 5, 2021)

Back again...with the issues of the past...motherboard seemed responsible...MSI Tech Support of no use, so I moved to an Asrock X570 Phantom Gaming 4 motherboard and swapped all the components in [had changed my 4 x 32 GB Patriot Viper 3600 ram to 4 x 8 GB Ballistix Elite 3000 ram in the Tomahawk as soon as I decided to sell the Viper ram] when as the new board booted up, went into the BIOS and enabled XMP and reset system booted straight away and Ctrl, Alt + Delete and ram was running at 3000...couple more reboots and tinkles in the BIOS...and have had the Ballistix running at 3600 for 10 days no issues...solid performance with all the usual benchmarks completed. Then I decided the RGB bug had bitten me bad...so I swapped out the Ballistix for 4 x 8 GB Trident-Z Neo modules...restarted the system, into BIOS to enable XMP after the ram change...booted to Windows and checked fiorst thing...the ram was now running at 3600...looking good. Did a little more tinkling and manually set the Dram speed to 3800 rebooted and still running well, solid and no issues,,,so I decided to re-run the FF XV benchmark again...only a slight improvement in the score of only 278 points...but then again, the system is only running 32 GB ram and not the 128 GB it had before...have a new set of Corsair 128 GB Vengeance Pro RGB 3600 about to arrive in another 2 or 3 days...hoping for a substantial improvement once that is installed! Here's hoping!!


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 5, 2021)

Haven't seen a 6600XT yet, so here's mine for comparison.
3300X @ 4.5 all core, 6600XT @ stock + SAM:


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 24, 2021)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4066MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
PowerColor RX 6700 XT 12GB @2740MHz / Mem 2150MHz(17200)
*Score: 17192*


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 1, 2021)

nice i added new gpus and we have a new first place



arni-gx said:


> well, i love all stock or default clock.......


ram matters a lot, you don't have to OC cpu or gpu if you dont want to

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.242200/page-7#post-3812597 6700K / 1080 Ti / stock ram / 13817


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...benchmark-results.242200/page-24#post-3930754 6700K / 2080 Ti / stock ram / 14850
this is when i had a ram bottleneck, its ridiculous

with new CPU but also OCd ram
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...benchmark-results.242200/page-26#post-3963182 9900K / 2080 Ti / 3200 ram / 19329


----------



## SuperMumrik (Nov 10, 2021)

12900k, to bad it's capped @240fps...


----------



## Noreng (Nov 10, 2021)

This is purely a GPU bench, the 3090 is way too weak to push the CPU properly at 1920x1080 Standard. This 3090 was boosting to 2100 MHz and still hitting 99% GPU Usage

Custom loop with MO-RA3 420 as cooling.


----------



## Det0x (Nov 10, 2021)

Noreng said:


> This is purely a GPU bench, the 3090 is way too weak to push the CPU properly at 1920x1080 Standard. This 3090 was boosting to 2100 MHz and still hitting 99% GPU Usage
> 
> Custom loop with MO-RA3 420 as cooling.


Yeah comparing the lax settings the top 3 Radeon owners are using, i'm also pretty confident we would have gotten way higher scores with the 1080p king, the RX 6900 XT


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 11, 2021)

still waiting for ddr5 so play with AMD


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 27, 2021)

Here's a couple from me 
Ryzen R7 5800X stock settings 4.4~4.5GHz 
Sapphire Nitro+ RX6800 OC cclk 2167/ mclk 2000

1st one is on standard setting





2nd one is at High


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2021)

steevebacon said:


> Running a 5950x on a custom loop atm, 32gb of G.Skill (B-die modules) 3600, overlclocked@3800
> All the cores can boost at 5050mhz on a tightly set pbo overclock which achieve a bit higher score on single boost as shown in my screenshot (it needed some tweaking still as I rebuilded the loop the past weekend and always prefer to revalidate any OC settings when doing so) so I left it out for this benchmark.
> 
> Running simultaneously a dynamic overclock for all cost boost, per CXX.
> ...



Wrong thread.


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## astralxnova (Jan 1, 2022)

pretty happy with my results

Standard





High


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 2, 2022)

Latest result with my Asrock Taichi  RX 6800XT  with boost clock set at 2703 mhz. This is a  very dated and useless benchmark. It should be set to 4k at high settings. I hate constantly contesting things at 1080P at standard.


----------



## arni-gx (Jan 3, 2022)

astralxnova said:


> pretty happy with my results
> 
> Standard
> View attachment 230870
> ...



why are u still using DDR4, not DDR5 with i7 12700k+z690 ??


----------



## basco (Jan 3, 2022)

haven´t ya seen the small difference between ddr4 and 5 as always has been since the change to new ram.
it needs time to fully fledge its muscles.
so why buy overpriced+scalped ram with little to no benefit and cut cost ?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 4, 2022)

here's a little custom run basically with everything turned up except AA and Motion Blur both are off


----------



## MitosS (Jan 4, 2022)

MSI GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X@2088/12700МHz, i7-12700KF@P5.2/E4.1/R4.1Ghz, RAM:16GB(2x8) DDR4 3900MHz(G1) 17/15/15/32 1T

*Score: 16796




*


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Jan 4, 2022)

Long time no seen boys.  This is a 100% stock run with a 12900K + RX 6900 XT Strix "XTXH". boosting 2570 no OC.

Have to claim the top 1 spot again. 

MORE WILL COME.



h


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 4, 2022)

It´s my turn. The benchmark is capped af max 240 FPS. That limits the score for me and others with GPU´s/CPU´s that can reach the 240 cap.

First to a comparison are here my old beloved X58 system with cpu oc to 4.75 GHz all core and GTX 1080 TI also oc to just before it will crash.





The little system with a 5600X and a GTX 1650. Not a powerful GPU, but it is power efficient.




5950X and RTX 3080. I think with more tweaking it possible for me to break the 22000 wall.


----------



## Manmeat (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Petar666 (Jan 9, 2022)

ЕVGA FTW3 ULTRA 3080TI@2055/21400/Intel i9-10900KF@5.2Ghz /2x8GB 4266Mhz
FHD:
Score: 18425


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 24, 2022)

Leaderboard probably isn't being updated anymore, but I ran it with my new GPU in my main system and my old GPU in my test system.

GPU underclocked to 1800MHz @990mV and -20% PWR





Stock settings





EDIT: @T4C Fantasy If the leaderboard was updated, it looks like this would be the first 5700XT on it.


----------



## Franz (Jan 25, 2022)

VGA in stock clocks


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 26, 2022)

5700G


----------



## DoH! (Jan 30, 2022)

http://imgur.com/MJ0zhqb


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 18, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Leaderboard probably isn't being updated anymore, but I ran it with my new GPU in my main system and my old GPU in my test system.
> 
> GPU underclocked to 1800MHz @990mV and -20% PWR
> 
> ...


I will continue to update it, just slowly



os2wiz said:


> Latest result with my Asrock Taichi  RX 6800XT  with boost clock set at 2703 mhz. This is a  very dated and useless benchmark. It should be set to 4k at high settings. I hate constantly contesting things at 1080P at standard.


the reason for the standard is for people with IGPs and low end cards, they won't be able to score, but as you can still see, the top cards are at the top, this benchmark also goes by ram and cpu too, nice score btw!


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 21, 2022)

Ran it again. I switched the stock fans for slim 92mm ones from Noctua. Also did some further tweaking to clocks and voltages, and even removed the plastic backplate to see if that affects temps.

1950MHz, 1000mV, 120% pwr.


----------



## ultrafx (Feb 27, 2022)

Core i5-11400F
32GB 2400CL15 XMP
RX 6500 XT (Sapphire Pulse)

All is in stock

*Score: 7130*


----------



## AVATARAT (Feb 27, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2705MHz / Mem 2134MHz
Driver 22.2.2
Win 11 21H2 (22000)

Score: *22786*


----------



## DaBFG (Mar 5, 2022)

Not too bad for a 1st try.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 6, 2022)

Ran on my new laptop...






First result using Intel Xe graphics (G7 80EU)?

It stayed around 75C to 80C on the SoC while running.

Will probably try it with an eGPU at some point, too.

EDIT: Here it is connected to my Razer Core X with an R9 280 in it.


----------



## dmgr13 (Mar 22, 2022)

everything stock, ram @3200


----------



## sam_86314 (May 1, 2022)

Steam Deck!






Ran off of a USB SSD with Windows 10 LTSC on it. CPU-Z doesn't work for some reason.

Performance in SteamOS seems to be slightly worse.

EDIT: Ran it in game mode on SteamOS and got a score of 2446.


----------



## Toothless (May 1, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Steam Deck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure one point lower is within margin of error.


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Pretty sure one point lower is within margin of error.


Well, I have two identical 3dmark results.  everything is possible.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 1, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Pretty sure one point lower is within margin of error.


Desktop mode in SteamOS was like 2300-something. It also looked like it was running poorly, but I guess that mode is missing some optimizations that game mode has.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 2, 2022)

can someone with a 3090 Ti try to beat the record? xD


----------



## Det0x (May 4, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> can someone with a 3090 Ti try to beat the record? xD


At this point i'm pretty sure this is purely a CPU benchmark 

Anyway.. Not a 3090TI but a new cpu atleast


----------



## HDR247 (May 12, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> can someone with a 3090 Ti try to beat the record? xD


Hello :"D


----------



## damric (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Lagoochu360 (Jun 20, 2022)

My personal best score, Windows 11 22H2 v31.0.12000.20010 UWP drivers are pretty good. Also greetings from Exodus FFXIV server T4C Fantasy!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 21, 2022)

Ran on my new GPU.

"Quiet" GPU BIOS and stock settings.


----------



## Othnark (Jun 23, 2022)

But the 6950 is a price grab...
But the X3D IPC sucks...

pfft


----------



## MaGiCuReX (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi All,

Score 16311
Fast 6900XT GPU, slow 6800K CPU 
can't wait to upgrade to AMD Ryzen 7000 series 




​


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 25, 2022)

new RTX 3080





Lagoochu360 said:


> My personal best score, Windows 11 22H2 v31.0.12000.20010 UWP drivers are pretty good. Also greetings from Exodus FFXIV server T4C Fantasy!


Name in exodus? And nice score!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 28, 2022)

Pushed my GPU to its limit, which I guess is 2550MHz.

"OC" Bios, 2550MHz core, 2150MHz mem, 115% PWR (~340W)






Definitely not worth running my system like this as it uses significantly more power and is much louder. And yet, the real-world performance improvements are marginal at best.

EDIT: Here's my score with my system set the way I normally have it.

"Quiet" BIOS, 2150MHz core, 2000MHz mem, 94% PWR (~240W)






It's much quieter, uses nearly 100W less, and runs cooler. And yet, this score is within 5% of the OC'd score.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 28, 2022)

added a 1440P High chart for those who bottleneck, hopefully this fixes that issue, i tried 4k high and it is still too much for most and 1440P is still more dominant than 4k for gaming i believe.


----------



## izy (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Det0x (Jul 28, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> added a 1440P High chart for those who bottleneck, hopefully this fixes that issue, i tried 4k high and it is still too much for most and 1440P is still more dominant than 4k for gaming i believe.View attachment 256167


I did a testrun in both 1440p and 4k.
2160p was not THAT hard to run, and we are on the doorstep of a new generation videocards from both Nvidia and AMD which should run highest resolution with ease..  
Anyway, here are my 3090 results:

1440p high = 16712 points




2160p high = 10652 points


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 30, 2022)

Det0x said:


> I did a testrun in both 1440p and 4k.
> 2160p was not THAT hard to run, and we are on the doorstep of a new generation videocards from both Nvidia and AMD which should run highest resolution with ease..
> Anyway, here are my 3090 results:
> 
> ...


Added 4k as well


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 30, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2675MHz / Mem 2132MHz(17056)

Score:
*1080p standart: 23419
2k high : 14578
4k high: 8309*


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 31, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
> 2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
> RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2675MHz / Mem 2132MHz(17056)
> 
> ...


Latest amd drivers have given 6000 series a huge boost it seems

I will add soon


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 31, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Latest amd drivers have given 6000 series a huge boost it seems
> 
> I will add soon


Yeah, I can't believe it, I did this at ~20Mhz lower average. First time since few generations that I had boost on max clocked card.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 31, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Latest amd drivers have given 6000 series a huge boost it seems
> 
> I will add soon


It's making me wonder why my score at 2550MHz is so much lower...

Maybe I need to make a clean Windows install for benchmarking.

I can't seem to get any higher than this. This is on a cleaner Windows install.

OC BIOS, 2600MHz core, 2150MHz mem, 115% PWR


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 31, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> OC BIOS, 2600MHz core, 2150MHz mem, 115% PWR


Lower your Memory to ~2124MHz and up your GPU clock to 2700MHz.
Last drivers do a hit over memory stability on high frequency.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> Lower your Memory to ~2124MHz and up your GPU clock to 2700MHz.


No GPU's OC the same, even it's the same brand/model.


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 31, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> No GPU's OC the same, even it's the same brand/model.


In my situation the max stable clock is lower than before but with better result as I showed up.
And I need to lower with some points my VRAM clock for that.








						Post your Final Fantasy XV Benchmark Results
					

pretty happy with my results  Standard    High    why are u still using DDR4, not DDR5 with i7 12700k+z690 ??




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 1, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> Lower your Memory to ~2124MHz and up your GPU clock to 2700MHz.
> Last drivers do a hit over memory stability on high frequency.


I'll try that at some point. 

I tried to mimic the settings you used, and it crashed. Guess my GPU isn't a golden sample.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 1, 2022)

I don't know what to make of this new 22.7 driver as even with the same OC as used in 22.6.2 it now says the graphics test fails whereas before it always passed


----------



## AVATARAT (Aug 1, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> I don't know what to make of this new 22.7 driver as even with the same OC as used in 22.6.2 it now says the graphics test fails whereas before it always passed


Try to lower Max Boost with 10-30MHz or something.


sam_86314 said:


> I'll try that at some point.
> 
> I tried to mimic the settings you used, and it crashed. Guess my GPU isn't a golden sample.


Too high hot spot temps ? Or try some MHz lower.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 1, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> Try to lower Max Boost with 10-30MHz or something.



Already did that and even just running it at stock the test fails doesn't really matter not though as I've gone back to 22.6.1 as that just works


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 2, 2022)

Got this GPU shortly after I got my 6800 XT. Using the 22.6.1 NimeZ driver.

AMD FirePro W4300






I think it got around 1400 with the official driver, so shame on AMD for dropping driver support.


----------



## I hit the lottery (Aug 20, 2022)

Pretty proud of this lottery mid range cpu/gpu setup...20k might be possible..But the voltage is just too much for the Arctic freeze II 280mm...

Still tho. Pretty happy.. I would love to see a 6800xt or 6900xt with this processor at 5.5 ghz... I think some peoples feelings would be hurt....

anyways ...mamba out.


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 20, 2022)

Undervolted and underclocked 12100F (4090MHz max. turbo on single and dual thread loads, with -0.1V on Vcore), and underclocked and undervolted GTX 1080 Founders (1620MHz max. boost at 775mV).
This is pretty great for baseline performance of GTX 1080 (when CPU *probably* isn't a problem).

With those settings, this GPU uses ~160W during Furmark :

While CPU uses ~45W on Cinebench R23 (66C temps on BOX'ed cooler) :


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 21, 2022)

R5 5600G iGPU at 2160MHz and DDR4-3600 C18.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 23, 2022)

This benchmark is annoying because it is capped at 240 FPS. meaning my RTX 4090 used full out and holds score back.

5600X with PBO and RTX A2000 with overclock





5950X with PBO and RTX 4090 with overclock. Hold back by 240 FPS cap.


----------



## Nestea80 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## clean. (Nov 18, 2022)

New #1

i9 13900k. Asus Rog Strix RTX 3090 OC. 64GB DDR5 5600mhz. 2 Custom Loops, CPU with monoblock.


----------



## igralec84 (Nov 18, 2022)

1080p standard ooks quite bottlenecked by the CPU:





1440p:






4K high:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 18, 2022)

updated scores


----------



## igralec84 (Nov 18, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> updated scores



I'm coming for that 1st place in 1080p, just a smidge more (23771)  

Or not, the 7600X accepts defeat against the 13900K (that probably has a lot of reserve with RAM), the 4090 is giving it more or less all it's got, impressed it even does all the 3Dmark tests at +1800 memory


----------

